# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ταχύπλοα (High speed crafts - Fast ferries) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ [Aeolos Kenteris II, Αίολος Εξπρές II]

## parianos

Χθες ταξιδεψα με το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ απο Παρο για Πειραια 4 ωρες ταξιδι, ελεος, πληρωσα 47 ευρω για 4 ωρες, δεν παμε καλα με αυτο το ταχυπλοο, απογοητευτηκα πολυ. ουδεν σχολιο.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ταχύπλοο ώρες 4;  Και τότε το βραδύπλοο πόσο κάνει;

Και ρωτώ με αγωνία, γιατί την πάτησα και πήρα εισιτήριο από Νάξο για Πειραιά με το πλοίο αυτό. Να προετοιμάζομαι δηλαδή ... να βάλω και κανένα χαπάκι της πίεσης στην τσάντα μου...  

Για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων του μην το συζητήσουμε.  Θα δώσω για το αυτοκίνητο μόνο:

71 ευρώ  για να πάω Πειραιά Αστυπάλαια (με άλλο πλοίο) και 72 για το ταξίδι Νάξος Πειραιάς με το Κεντέρης. 

Ότι την πάτησα, την πάτησα. ¶λλη φορά ας προσέχω. Τουλάχιστον να μην απογοητευτώ και από το καράβι. Λέω τώρα... Γιατί ήδη μου χάλασε το κέφι...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ταχύπλοο ώρες 4;  Και τότε το βραδύπλοο πόσο κάνει;

Και ρωτώ με αγωνία, γιατί την πάτησα και πήρα εισιτήριο από Νάξο για Πειραιά με το πλοίο αυτό. Να προετοιμάζομαι δηλαδή ... να βάλω και κανένα χαπάκι της πίεσης στην τσάντα μου...  

Για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων του μην το συζητήσουμε.  Θα δώσω για το αυτοκίνητο μόνο:

71 ευρώ  για να πάω Πειραιά Αστυπάλαια (με άλλο πλοίο) και 72 για το ταξίδι Νάξος Πειραιάς με το Κεντέρης. 

Ότι την πάτησα, την πάτησα. ¶λλη φορά ας προσέχω. Τουλάχιστον να μην απογοητευτώ και από το καράβι. Λέω τώρα... Γιατί ήδη μου χάλασε το κέφι...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ταχύπλοο ώρες 4;  Και τότε το βραδύπλοο πόσο κάνει;

Και ρωτώ με αγωνία, γιατί την πάτησα και πήρα εισιτήριο από Νάξο για Πειραιά με το πλοίο αυτό. Να προετοιμάζομαι δηλαδή ... να βάλω και κανένα χαπάκι της πίεσης στην τσάντα μου...  

Για τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων του μην το συζητήσουμε.  Θα δώσω για το αυτοκίνητο μόνο:

71 ευρώ  για να πάω Πειραιά Αστυπάλαια (με άλλο πλοίο) και 72 για το ταξίδι Νάξος Πειραιάς με το Κεντέρης. 

Ότι την πάτησα, την πάτησα. ¶λλη φορά ας προσέχω. Τουλάχιστον να μην απογοητευτώ και από το καράβι. Λέω τώρα... Γιατί ήδη μου χάλασε το κέφι...

----------


## vassilisman

pantws, xwris na xerw ton ploooiarxo toy, o anthrwpos ekane kati treles zeibekies sto limani tis naxoy gia na rixei agkyra ... ola ta lefta ! respect..

----------


## vassilisman

pantws, xwris na xerw ton ploooiarxo toy, o anthrwpos ekane kati treles zeibekies sto limani tis naxoy gia na rixei agkyra ... ola ta lefta ! respect..

----------


## vassilisman

pantws, xwris na xerw ton ploooiarxo toy, o anthrwpos ekane kati treles zeibekies sto limani tis naxoy gia na rixei agkyra ... ola ta lefta ! respect..

----------


## Kapetanissa

¶ρτι αφιχθείσα με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Από Νάξο στον Πειραιά.

Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο πλοίαρχος. Ξέρω μόνο ότι εγώ ακόμη και το τελευταίο καράβι στον κόσμο να είναι το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπώ σ' αυτό. 

Από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω...

Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος. Από την άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  Μισή ώρα σχεδόν πριν φτάσει, βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του ΥΕΝ θα μπει στο λιμάνι με μικρή ταχύτητα. Και δεν ενημερώνει τους ανθρώπους ότι θέλει ακόμη μισή ώρα να φτάσει. Αποτέλεσμα να σηκωθούν όλοι οι επιβάτες όρθιοι και να γίνει το αδιαχώρητο στο διάδρομο. Κι αν εκείνη την ώρα έσπαγε ο διάολος το πόδι του και γινόταν καμία στραβή; Το πλήρωμα απόν από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό. Και κάποιοι επιβάτες πήραν το δρόμο για το γκαράζ.  Ακόμη και μανάδες με μωρά στα χέρια. Κι άλλοι με τα σκυλιά τους και άλλοι με τις γάτες τους.  Ο απόλυτος χαμός. 

Από κείνη την ώρα έχω ένα τρελό πονοκέφαλο άλλο πράγμα. Διότι μέσα σε όλα βάλτε και την υποχρεωτική ακρόαση τηλεόρασης στη διαπασών. Και μάλιστα η επιλογή ήταν μια εκπομπή για ποδόσφαιρο στη ΝΕΤ που δεν την παρακολοθούσε κανένας.  Αλλά το πλήρωμα φαίνεται την έβρισκε πολύ του γούστου του για να την αλλάξει. Ή καλύτερα, για να κλείσει τελείως την τηλεόραση. 

Η άλλη φρίκη είναι οι θέσεις καπνιζόντων.  Δίπλα δίπλα με τις θέσεις εκείνων που δεν καπνίζουν.  Και φώναζαν οι μανάδες... Αλλά ποιος να τις ακούσει;

Ένα τελευταίο για σήμερα:

Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της; Ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι να τους κάνω μήνυση. Ε, άει στον κόρακα πια.

----------


## Kapetanissa

¶ρτι αφιχθείσα με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Από Νάξο στον Πειραιά.

Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο πλοίαρχος. Ξέρω μόνο ότι εγώ ακόμη και το τελευταίο καράβι στον κόσμο να είναι το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπώ σ' αυτό. 

Από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω...

Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος. Από την άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  Μισή ώρα σχεδόν πριν φτάσει, βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του ΥΕΝ θα μπει στο λιμάνι με μικρή ταχύτητα. Και δεν ενημερώνει τους ανθρώπους ότι θέλει ακόμη μισή ώρα να φτάσει. Αποτέλεσμα να σηκωθούν όλοι οι επιβάτες όρθιοι και να γίνει το αδιαχώρητο στο διάδρομο. Κι αν εκείνη την ώρα έσπαγε ο διάολος το πόδι του και γινόταν καμία στραβή; Το πλήρωμα απόν από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό. Και κάποιοι επιβάτες πήραν το δρόμο για το γκαράζ.  Ακόμη και μανάδες με μωρά στα χέρια. Κι άλλοι με τα σκυλιά τους και άλλοι με τις γάτες τους.  Ο απόλυτος χαμός. 

Από κείνη την ώρα έχω ένα τρελό πονοκέφαλο άλλο πράγμα. Διότι μέσα σε όλα βάλτε και την υποχρεωτική ακρόαση τηλεόρασης στη διαπασών. Και μάλιστα η επιλογή ήταν μια εκπομπή για ποδόσφαιρο στη ΝΕΤ που δεν την παρακολοθούσε κανένας.  Αλλά το πλήρωμα φαίνεται την έβρισκε πολύ του γούστου του για να την αλλάξει. Ή καλύτερα, για να κλείσει τελείως την τηλεόραση. 

Η άλλη φρίκη είναι οι θέσεις καπνιζόντων.  Δίπλα δίπλα με τις θέσεις εκείνων που δεν καπνίζουν.  Και φώναζαν οι μανάδες... Αλλά ποιος να τις ακούσει;

Ένα τελευταίο για σήμερα:

Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της; Ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι να τους κάνω μήνυση. Ε, άει στον κόρακα πια.

----------


## Kapetanissa

¶ρτι αφιχθείσα με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Από Νάξο στον Πειραιά.

Δεν ξέρω τι έκανε ο πλοίαρχος. Ξέρω μόνο ότι εγώ ακόμη και το τελευταίο καράβι στον κόσμο να είναι το ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ δεν πρόκειται να ξαναμπώ σ' αυτό. 

Από πού να αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω...

Ας αρχίσω από το τέλος. Από την άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.  Μισή ώρα σχεδόν πριν φτάσει, βγάζει μια ανακοίνωση ότι σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς του ΥΕΝ θα μπει στο λιμάνι με μικρή ταχύτητα. Και δεν ενημερώνει τους ανθρώπους ότι θέλει ακόμη μισή ώρα να φτάσει. Αποτέλεσμα να σηκωθούν όλοι οι επιβάτες όρθιοι και να γίνει το αδιαχώρητο στο διάδρομο. Κι αν εκείνη την ώρα έσπαγε ο διάολος το πόδι του και γινόταν καμία στραβή; Το πλήρωμα απόν από όλο αυτό το σκηνικό. Και κάποιοι επιβάτες πήραν το δρόμο για το γκαράζ.  Ακόμη και μανάδες με μωρά στα χέρια. Κι άλλοι με τα σκυλιά τους και άλλοι με τις γάτες τους.  Ο απόλυτος χαμός. 

Από κείνη την ώρα έχω ένα τρελό πονοκέφαλο άλλο πράγμα. Διότι μέσα σε όλα βάλτε και την υποχρεωτική ακρόαση τηλεόρασης στη διαπασών. Και μάλιστα η επιλογή ήταν μια εκπομπή για ποδόσφαιρο στη ΝΕΤ που δεν την παρακολοθούσε κανένας.  Αλλά το πλήρωμα φαίνεται την έβρισκε πολύ του γούστου του για να την αλλάξει. Ή καλύτερα, για να κλείσει τελείως την τηλεόραση. 

Η άλλη φρίκη είναι οι θέσεις καπνιζόντων.  Δίπλα δίπλα με τις θέσεις εκείνων που δεν καπνίζουν.  Και φώναζαν οι μανάδες... Αλλά ποιος να τις ακούσει;

Ένα τελευταίο για σήμερα:

Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της; Ειλικρινά σκέφτομαι να τους κάνω μήνυση. Ε, άει στον κόρακα πια.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της;


Δεν είναι φαινόμενο μόνο στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ, αλλά σε όλα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της;


Δεν είναι φαινόμενο μόνο στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ, αλλά σε όλα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Ποιος δίνει δικαίωμα στη ΝΕΛ να κολλάει αυτοκόλλητα στα αμάξια; Και να μετατρέπει τα οχήματα των επιβατών σε διαφημιστές της;


Δεν είναι φαινόμενο μόνο στα πλοία της ΝΕΛ, αλλά σε όλα τα πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ακριβώς, Γιώργο. 

Έχει γίνει καθεστώς. Ποιος τους δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα;

Όποιος θέλει να διαφημίσει το προϊόν του, την επιχείρησή του κλπ. πληρώνει και τα ανάλογα. Και βέβαια είναι υποχρεωμένος να εξασφαλίσει και τη σχετική άδεια. Οι εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας όμως ούτε το ένα κάνουν ούτε το άλλο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύονται με τον πιο αισχρό τρόπο την πρόσβαση που έχουν στο αυτοκίνητο του επιβάτη κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.  

Και πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατί θα πρέπει τώρα εγώ να κάθομαι να ξεκολλάω τα βρωμόχαρτά τους; Και έχοντας και τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες από το ταξίδι με το καράβι τους. Καράβι...  Αυτό ούτε καράβι δεν είναι. Απομίμηση αεροπλάνου και πούλμαν είναι. Ναυτικός ήμουν κάποτε και ειλικρινά ένιωσα ανασφάλεια εκεί μέσα. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος δε θα ήξερα από πού να βγω έξω. Σαν ποντίκι πιασμένο στη φάκα...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ακριβώς, Γιώργο. 

Έχει γίνει καθεστώς. Ποιος τους δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα;

Όποιος θέλει να διαφημίσει το προϊόν του, την επιχείρησή του κλπ. πληρώνει και τα ανάλογα. Και βέβαια είναι υποχρεωμένος να εξασφαλίσει και τη σχετική άδεια. Οι εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας όμως ούτε το ένα κάνουν ούτε το άλλο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύονται με τον πιο αισχρό τρόπο την πρόσβαση που έχουν στο αυτοκίνητο του επιβάτη κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.  

Και πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατί θα πρέπει τώρα εγώ να κάθομαι να ξεκολλάω τα βρωμόχαρτά τους; Και έχοντας και τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες από το ταξίδι με το καράβι τους. Καράβι...  Αυτό ούτε καράβι δεν είναι. Απομίμηση αεροπλάνου και πούλμαν είναι. Ναυτικός ήμουν κάποτε και ειλικρινά ένιωσα ανασφάλεια εκεί μέσα. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος δε θα ήξερα από πού να βγω έξω. Σαν ποντίκι πιασμένο στη φάκα...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Ακριβώς, Γιώργο. 

Έχει γίνει καθεστώς. Ποιος τους δίνει αυτό το δικαίωμα;

Όποιος θέλει να διαφημίσει το προϊόν του, την επιχείρησή του κλπ. πληρώνει και τα ανάλογα. Και βέβαια είναι υποχρεωμένος να εξασφαλίσει και τη σχετική άδεια. Οι εταιρείες της Ακτοπλοΐας όμως ούτε το ένα κάνουν ούτε το άλλο στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Αντίθετα εκμεταλλεύονται με τον πιο αισχρό τρόπο την πρόσβαση που έχουν στο αυτοκίνητο του επιβάτη κατά τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.  

Και πέρα από οτιδήποτε άλλο γιατί θα πρέπει τώρα εγώ να κάθομαι να ξεκολλάω τα βρωμόχαρτά τους; Και έχοντας και τις χειρότερες εμπειρίες από το ταξίδι με το καράβι τους. Καράβι...  Αυτό ούτε καράβι δεν είναι. Απομίμηση αεροπλάνου και πούλμαν είναι. Ναυτικός ήμουν κάποτε και ειλικρινά ένιωσα ανασφάλεια εκεί μέσα. Σε περίπτωση ατυχήματος δε θα ήξερα από πού να βγω έξω. Σαν ποντίκι πιασμένο στη φάκα...

----------


## jumpman

den exw taksidepsei me to aiolos kenterhs 2 kai den to kserw to karavi alla se auto pou anafereis oti mish wra prin o kosmos etoimasteike na katevei den ftaiei oute to ploio oute to plhrwma.An o kosmos viazetai na katevei den ftaiei kaneis,as koitaksei apo ta parathura na dei pou vrisketai kai meta na ksekinhsei na etoimazetai gia thn apovivash.Oloi viazontai na katevoun les kai tous kunhgane.Auto den sumvainei mono se auto to ploio alla se ola kai malista kai se alla limania.Edw sta palatia ths minoan sto Hrakleio otan to ploio ftanei to prwi kai xeimwna kiolas, strimwxnontai sthn reception mish wra prin desei to karavi.Edw alloi katevainoun sto garaz tou ploiou xwris na exoun autokinhto, gia na vgoun prwtoi me to pou tha anoiksei h mpoukaporta.ELEOS.Oso gia thn anakoinwsh, kai na th vgalei pali to idio tha sumvei giati oloi tha poun: a, se ligo ftanoume as pame kata thn porta, + oti an gia opoiondhpote logo to kravi arghsei tha fwnazoun kiolas gia kathusterhsh.

----------


## jumpman

den exw taksidepsei me to aiolos kenterhs 2 kai den to kserw to karavi alla se auto pou anafereis oti mish wra prin o kosmos etoimasteike na katevei den ftaiei oute to ploio oute to plhrwma.An o kosmos viazetai na katevei den ftaiei kaneis,as koitaksei apo ta parathura na dei pou vrisketai kai meta na ksekinhsei na etoimazetai gia thn apovivash.Oloi viazontai na katevoun les kai tous kunhgane.Auto den sumvainei mono se auto to ploio alla se ola kai malista kai se alla limania.Edw sta palatia ths minoan sto Hrakleio otan to ploio ftanei to prwi kai xeimwna kiolas, strimwxnontai sthn reception mish wra prin desei to karavi.Edw alloi katevainoun sto garaz tou ploiou xwris na exoun autokinhto, gia na vgoun prwtoi me to pou tha anoiksei h mpoukaporta.ELEOS.Oso gia thn anakoinwsh, kai na th vgalei pali to idio tha sumvei giati oloi tha poun: a, se ligo ftanoume as pame kata thn porta, + oti an gia opoiondhpote logo to kravi arghsei tha fwnazoun kiolas gia kathusterhsh.

----------


## jumpman

den exw taksidepsei me to aiolos kenterhs 2 kai den to kserw to karavi alla se auto pou anafereis oti mish wra prin o kosmos etoimasteike na katevei den ftaiei oute to ploio oute to plhrwma.An o kosmos viazetai na katevei den ftaiei kaneis,as koitaksei apo ta parathura na dei pou vrisketai kai meta na ksekinhsei na etoimazetai gia thn apovivash.Oloi viazontai na katevoun les kai tous kunhgane.Auto den sumvainei mono se auto to ploio alla se ola kai malista kai se alla limania.Edw sta palatia ths minoan sto Hrakleio otan to ploio ftanei to prwi kai xeimwna kiolas, strimwxnontai sthn reception mish wra prin desei to karavi.Edw alloi katevainoun sto garaz tou ploiou xwris na exoun autokinhto, gia na vgoun prwtoi me to pou tha anoiksei h mpoukaporta.ELEOS.Oso gia thn anakoinwsh, kai na th vgalei pali to idio tha sumvei giati oloi tha poun: a, se ligo ftanoume as pame kata thn porta, + oti an gia opoiondhpote logo to kravi arghsei tha fwnazoun kiolas gia kathusterhsh.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 

Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 

Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα. 

Μάλιστα να πω και το εξής. Φτάνοντας λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας με το Blue Star Naxos, είδα άνθρωπο όχι μόνο να βάζει μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο αλλά και να κατεβαίνει τη ράμπα πριν το πλοίο σταματήσει. Και πάλι κανένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν ήταν εκεί για να σταματήσει τον ανόητο. Συνηθισμένη κατάσταση...  Όταν ξεπαρκάρουμε το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα άφαντο. Κι ο καθένας πρέπει να βγάλει μόνος του τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Ή μάλλον να τα βγάλει πέρα με όλους τους ευγενικούς νεοέλληνες που εννοούν να βγουν πρώτοι στο λιμάνι ακόμη και αν τσαλαπατήσουν τους άλλους. 

Για το Κεντέρης, να προσθέσω ότι η δική μου ατυχία ήταν πως καθόμουν ακριβώς δίπλα στην πόρτα εξόδου. Κάθισμα νούμερο 3461. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη την κούραση ενός ταξιδιού, να υποχρεώνεσαι το τελευταίο μισάωρο να έχεις πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ανθρώπους και σακίδια. Κι ακόμη λάβε υπόψη ότι αυτός ο χώρος είναι και ο χώρος καπνιστών του πλοίου. Να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα. 

Κι έπειτα από όλο αυτό το "πανηγύρι" να βρεις το κουράγιο να αντέξεις ακόμη ένα μισάωρο στο γκαράζ για να βγάλεις το αυτοκίνητο. Διότι ο κάθε νεοέλληνας εννοεί να φορτώσει πρώτα όλη την οικογένεια και μετά να βγάλει το αυτοκίνητο από το γκαράζ. Και με τις μηχανές φυσικά αναμμένες. Θάλαμος αερίων με τα όλα του.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 

Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 

Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα. 

Μάλιστα να πω και το εξής. Φτάνοντας λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας με το Blue Star Naxos, είδα άνθρωπο όχι μόνο να βάζει μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο αλλά και να κατεβαίνει τη ράμπα πριν το πλοίο σταματήσει. Και πάλι κανένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν ήταν εκεί για να σταματήσει τον ανόητο. Συνηθισμένη κατάσταση...  Όταν ξεπαρκάρουμε το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα άφαντο. Κι ο καθένας πρέπει να βγάλει μόνος του τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Ή μάλλον να τα βγάλει πέρα με όλους τους ευγενικούς νεοέλληνες που εννοούν να βγουν πρώτοι στο λιμάνι ακόμη και αν τσαλαπατήσουν τους άλλους. 

Για το Κεντέρης, να προσθέσω ότι η δική μου ατυχία ήταν πως καθόμουν ακριβώς δίπλα στην πόρτα εξόδου. Κάθισμα νούμερο 3461. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη την κούραση ενός ταξιδιού, να υποχρεώνεσαι το τελευταίο μισάωρο να έχεις πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ανθρώπους και σακίδια. Κι ακόμη λάβε υπόψη ότι αυτός ο χώρος είναι και ο χώρος καπνιστών του πλοίου. Να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα. 

Κι έπειτα από όλο αυτό το "πανηγύρι" να βρεις το κουράγιο να αντέξεις ακόμη ένα μισάωρο στο γκαράζ για να βγάλεις το αυτοκίνητο. Διότι ο κάθε νεοέλληνας εννοεί να φορτώσει πρώτα όλη την οικογένεια και μετά να βγάλει το αυτοκίνητο από το γκαράζ. Και με τις μηχανές φυσικά αναμμένες. Θάλαμος αερίων με τα όλα του.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 

Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 

Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα. 

Μάλιστα να πω και το εξής. Φτάνοντας λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στο λιμάνι της Αστυπάλαιας με το Blue Star Naxos, είδα άνθρωπο όχι μόνο να βάζει μπροστά το αυτοκίνητο αλλά και να κατεβαίνει τη ράμπα πριν το πλοίο σταματήσει. Και πάλι κανένα μέλος του πληρώματος δεν ήταν εκεί για να σταματήσει τον ανόητο. Συνηθισμένη κατάσταση...  Όταν ξεπαρκάρουμε το πλήρωμα είναι πάντα άφαντο. Κι ο καθένας πρέπει να βγάλει μόνος του τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά. Ή μάλλον να τα βγάλει πέρα με όλους τους ευγενικούς νεοέλληνες που εννοούν να βγουν πρώτοι στο λιμάνι ακόμη και αν τσαλαπατήσουν τους άλλους. 

Για το Κεντέρης, να προσθέσω ότι η δική μου ατυχία ήταν πως καθόμουν ακριβώς δίπλα στην πόρτα εξόδου. Κάθισμα νούμερο 3461. Φαντάσου τώρα με όλη την κούραση ενός ταξιδιού, να υποχρεώνεσαι το τελευταίο μισάωρο να έχεις πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ανθρώπους και σακίδια. Κι ακόμη λάβε υπόψη ότι αυτός ο χώρος είναι και ο χώρος καπνιστών του πλοίου. Να μην μπορείς να πάρεις ανάσα. 

Κι έπειτα από όλο αυτό το "πανηγύρι" να βρεις το κουράγιο να αντέξεις ακόμη ένα μισάωρο στο γκαράζ για να βγάλεις το αυτοκίνητο. Διότι ο κάθε νεοέλληνας εννοεί να φορτώσει πρώτα όλη την οικογένεια και μετά να βγάλει το αυτοκίνητο από το γκαράζ. Και με τις μηχανές φυσικά αναμμένες. Θάλαμος αερίων με τα όλα του.

----------


## Apostolos

Βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για την ετήσια ακκινησία του

----------


## Apostolos

Βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για την ετήσια ακκινησία του

----------


## Apostolos

Βρίσκεται στο Πέραμα για την ετήσια ακκινησία του

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 
> 
> Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 
> 
> Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα.


Αν έχει διαρρύθμιση αεροπλάνου πρέπει να ισχύει ότι και στα αεροπλάνα, κανείς δε σηκώνεται μέχρι να σταματήσει. Αν και δεν τηρείται πάντα βγαίνει ανακοίνωση "Παρακαλούμε να μείνετε στο κάθισμά σας μέχρι την άφιξη στον αεροσταθμό", κάτι ανάλογο θα πρέπει να γίνεται και σε αυτού του είδους τα πλοία (καταμαράν, υδροπτέρυγα κ.λπ.). Είναι πολύ σοβαρό με το παραμικρό ατύχημα (έστω και ελάχιστο πχ μικροφωτιά από τσιγάρο) θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα και μπορεί να εξελιχτεί σε σοβαρό, σκεφτείτε κάποιο με ένα πυροσβεστήρα να προσπαθεί να περάσει από τον κλεισμένο διάδρομο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 
> 
> Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 
> 
> Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα.


Αν έχει διαρρύθμιση αεροπλάνου πρέπει να ισχύει ότι και στα αεροπλάνα, κανείς δε σηκώνεται μέχρι να σταματήσει. Αν και δεν τηρείται πάντα βγαίνει ανακοίνωση "Παρακαλούμε να μείνετε στο κάθισμά σας μέχρι την άφιξη στον αεροσταθμό", κάτι ανάλογο θα πρέπει να γίνεται και σε αυτού του είδους τα πλοία (καταμαράν, υδροπτέρυγα κ.λπ.). Είναι πολύ σοβαρό με το παραμικρό ατύχημα (έστω και ελάχιστο πχ μικροφωτιά από τσιγάρο) θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα και μπορεί να εξελιχτεί σε σοβαρό, σκεφτείτε κάποιο με ένα πυροσβεστήρα να προσπαθεί να περάσει από τον κλεισμένο διάδρομο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Δεν έχεις ταξιδέψει με το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Δικαιολογημένα λοιπόν παραλληλίζεις με ό,τι συμβαίνει σε άλλα πλοία. Και που δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Διότι τα άλλα πλοία έχουν τελείως διαφορετική διαρύθμιση. 
> 
> Έχω βγάλει φωτογραφία και τις επόμενες μέρες που θα την εμφανίσω θα τη δημοσιεύσω κι εδώ και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Προς το παρόν σκέψου πως είναι ο εσωτερικός χώρος ενός μπόινγκ. Κάπως έτσι είναι και ο χώρος επιβατών στο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ. Και φαντάσου τώρα στο διάδρομο να συνωθούνται εκατοντάδες άνθρωποι. Και την ίδια ώρα στα καθίσματα να παραμένουν κάποιοι καθισμένοι. Αν εκείνη την ώρα γινόταν ένα ατύχημα, πράγμα εντελώς συνηθισμένο κατά την είσοδο σε λιμάνι, πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έπαιρνε σωσίβια; Πώς ο κόσμος αυτός θα έφτανε στα καθορισμένα σημεία συγκέντρωσης; Πατώντας ο ένας τον άλλον; 
> 
> Στοιχειώδης λογική επιβάλλει να παρθούν μέτρα για τα καράβια αυτού του τύπου άμεσα πριν θρηνήσουμε θύματα. Και για όλα τα άλλα, θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, πως και στα κλασικά πλοία συμβαίνουν τέτοιες σκηνές. Και ειδικά ως προς το γκαράζ. Που όχι μόνο κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες πριν το πλοίο δέσει - πράγμα που σαφώς απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς - αλλά και βάζουν μπροστά τα αυτοκίνητα.


Αν έχει διαρρύθμιση αεροπλάνου πρέπει να ισχύει ότι και στα αεροπλάνα, κανείς δε σηκώνεται μέχρι να σταματήσει. Αν και δεν τηρείται πάντα βγαίνει ανακοίνωση "Παρακαλούμε να μείνετε στο κάθισμά σας μέχρι την άφιξη στον αεροσταθμό", κάτι ανάλογο θα πρέπει να γίνεται και σε αυτού του είδους τα πλοία (καταμαράν, υδροπτέρυγα κ.λπ.). Είναι πολύ σοβαρό με το παραμικρό ατύχημα (έστω και ελάχιστο πχ μικροφωτιά από τσιγάρο) θα θρηνήσουμε θύματα και μπορεί να εξελιχτεί σε σοβαρό, σκεφτείτε κάποιο με ένα πυροσβεστήρα να προσπαθεί να περάσει από τον κλεισμένο διάδρομο.

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό είναι να μην δηλώνουμε τέτοια πράγματα. Τα πλοία δέν πέρνουν φωτιά έτσι. Μια μικρή φωτιά θα αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα και εύκολα με ένα πυροσβεστήρα ακόμα και απο ένα άσχετο.  Εδώ τα παλαιότερα επιβατηγά είναι κατασκευασμένα με παλαιότερα στανταρντ και πάλι δέν έχουν πρόβλημα, ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο θα έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό είναι να μην δηλώνουμε τέτοια πράγματα. Τα πλοία δέν πέρνουν φωτιά έτσι. Μια μικρή φωτιά θα αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα και εύκολα με ένα πυροσβεστήρα ακόμα και απο ένα άσχετο.  Εδώ τα παλαιότερα επιβατηγά είναι κατασκευασμένα με παλαιότερα στανταρντ και πάλι δέν έχουν πρόβλημα, ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο θα έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Apostolos

Καλό είναι να μην δηλώνουμε τέτοια πράγματα. Τα πλοία δέν πέρνουν φωτιά έτσι. Μια μικρή φωτιά θα αντιμετωπιστεί άμεσα και εύκολα με ένα πυροσβεστήρα ακόμα και απο ένα άσχετο.  Εδώ τα παλαιότερα επιβατηγά είναι κατασκευασμένα με παλαιότερα στανταρντ και πάλι δέν έχουν πρόβλημα, ένα υπερσύγχρονο πλοίο θα έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και πώς παίρνουν φωτιά τα πλοία, Απόστολε;  Το έχεις ζήσει; 

Ξέρεις μήπως πόσα πλοία ακόμη και εμπορικά που δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τον παράγοντα επιβάτη, έχουν χαθεί από φωτιά; Περισσότερα ακόμη και από άλλους παράγοντες.  Η φωτιά είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για ένα πλοίο. 

Με αφορμή επίσης τα τραγικά ατυχήματα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης τις τελευταίες μέρες, θα ξανατονίσω πως υπάρχει τεράστιος κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης κατά την είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Οπότε, όπως τόνισε και ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω, θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση και να πέφτουν και πρόστιμα γιατί αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του κατά την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι. 

Ελπίζω να μη βγω αληθινή σε όσα λέω πως μπορεί να συμβούν και να μη χρειαστεί τότε να πάρει μέτρα η Πολιτεία.  Ας παρθούν μια φορά και μέτρα χωρίς να τα έχουν ποτίσει με αίμα αδικοχαμένοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και πώς παίρνουν φωτιά τα πλοία, Απόστολε;  Το έχεις ζήσει; 

Ξέρεις μήπως πόσα πλοία ακόμη και εμπορικά που δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τον παράγοντα επιβάτη, έχουν χαθεί από φωτιά; Περισσότερα ακόμη και από άλλους παράγοντες.  Η φωτιά είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για ένα πλοίο. 

Με αφορμή επίσης τα τραγικά ατυχήματα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης τις τελευταίες μέρες, θα ξανατονίσω πως υπάρχει τεράστιος κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης κατά την είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Οπότε, όπως τόνισε και ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω, θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση και να πέφτουν και πρόστιμα γιατί αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του κατά την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι. 

Ελπίζω να μη βγω αληθινή σε όσα λέω πως μπορεί να συμβούν και να μη χρειαστεί τότε να πάρει μέτρα η Πολιτεία.  Ας παρθούν μια φορά και μέτρα χωρίς να τα έχουν ποτίσει με αίμα αδικοχαμένοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Και πώς παίρνουν φωτιά τα πλοία, Απόστολε;  Το έχεις ζήσει; 

Ξέρεις μήπως πόσα πλοία ακόμη και εμπορικά που δεν έχουν να αντιμετωπίσουν και τον παράγοντα επιβάτη, έχουν χαθεί από φωτιά; Περισσότερα ακόμη και από άλλους παράγοντες.  Η φωτιά είναι ό,τι χειρότερο για ένα πλοίο. 

Με αφορμή επίσης τα τραγικά ατυχήματα στο λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης τις τελευταίες μέρες, θα ξανατονίσω πως υπάρχει τεράστιος κίνδυνος σύγκρουσης κατά την είσοδο στο λιμάνι. Οπότε, όπως τόνισε και ο Παναγιώτης παραπάνω, θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση και να πέφτουν και πρόστιμα γιατί αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του κατά την προσέγγιση στο λιμάνι. 

Ελπίζω να μη βγω αληθινή σε όσα λέω πως μπορεί να συμβούν και να μη χρειαστεί τότε να πάρει μέτρα η Πολιτεία.  Ας παρθούν μια φορά και μέτρα χωρίς να τα έχουν ποτίσει με αίμα αδικοχαμένοι άνθρωποι.

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα, αλλά η ουσία δε βρίσκεται στο να είναι οι επιβάτες βιδωμένοι σε μια καρέκλα, αλλά να υπάρχει σωστή ναυτική παιδεία, ωστε να ξέρουμε πως θα κινηθούμε σε ένα πλοίο. Είμαστε η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ακτογραμμή στον κόσμο (σε σχέση με την εκτασή της), αλλά την αντιμετωπιση θαλάσσιων κινδύνων είτε εν πλω, είτε στην παραλία, την έχουμε γραμμένη στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 

Και να σας πω και την εμπειρία μου από τοτε που δούλεψα ως επίκουρος σε ένα ποστάλι στο Αιγαίο. Κάναμε επίδειξη σωσιβίων και δε μας παρακολουθούσε κανένας, βάζαμε το βίντεο ασφαλείας και μας έβριζαν οι επιβάτες που δεν τους αφήναμε να δούν τηλεόραση, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην κατεβαίνουν στο γκαράζ και στα κλιμακοστάσια μόλις φανούν τα φώτα της Αττικής (τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα πριν την άφιξη στον Πειραιά) και μας έγραφαν, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην μπλοκάρουν τους διαδρόμους με καρέκλες και βαλίτσες (για λόγους πυρασφάλειας) και πάλι μας έγραφαν. Και η απάντηση κάποιων επιβατών ήταν "Αν είναι να γινει κατι δε θα μας σώσει τίποτα" και διάφορες άλλες αντίστοιχες μ....ιες. Οι ίδιοι επιβάτες όμως, είναι αυτοι που κατηγόρησαν το πλήρωμα στο ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, στο SEA DIAMOND και σε τόσα άλλα ναυάγια....

Αλλά δυστυχώς για όλα φταίνε τα πληρώματα...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα, αλλά η ουσία δε βρίσκεται στο να είναι οι επιβάτες βιδωμένοι σε μια καρέκλα, αλλά να υπάρχει σωστή ναυτική παιδεία, ωστε να ξέρουμε πως θα κινηθούμε σε ένα πλοίο. Είμαστε η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ακτογραμμή στον κόσμο (σε σχέση με την εκτασή της), αλλά την αντιμετωπιση θαλάσσιων κινδύνων είτε εν πλω, είτε στην παραλία, την έχουμε γραμμένη στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 

Και να σας πω και την εμπειρία μου από τοτε που δούλεψα ως επίκουρος σε ένα ποστάλι στο Αιγαίο. Κάναμε επίδειξη σωσιβίων και δε μας παρακολουθούσε κανένας, βάζαμε το βίντεο ασφαλείας και μας έβριζαν οι επιβάτες που δεν τους αφήναμε να δούν τηλεόραση, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην κατεβαίνουν στο γκαράζ και στα κλιμακοστάσια μόλις φανούν τα φώτα της Αττικής (τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα πριν την άφιξη στον Πειραιά) και μας έγραφαν, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην μπλοκάρουν τους διαδρόμους με καρέκλες και βαλίτσες (για λόγους πυρασφάλειας) και πάλι μας έγραφαν. Και η απάντηση κάποιων επιβατών ήταν "Αν είναι να γινει κατι δε θα μας σώσει τίποτα" και διάφορες άλλες αντίστοιχες μ....ιες. Οι ίδιοι επιβάτες όμως, είναι αυτοι που κατηγόρησαν το πλήρωμα στο ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, στο SEA DIAMOND και σε τόσα άλλα ναυάγια....

Αλλά δυστυχώς για όλα φταίνε τα πληρώματα...

----------


## Giorgos_D

Ξεφεύγουμε λίγο από το θέμα, αλλά η ουσία δε βρίσκεται στο να είναι οι επιβάτες βιδωμένοι σε μια καρέκλα, αλλά να υπάρχει σωστή ναυτική παιδεία, ωστε να ξέρουμε πως θα κινηθούμε σε ένα πλοίο. Είμαστε η χώρα με τη μεγαλύτερη ακτογραμμή στον κόσμο (σε σχέση με την εκτασή της), αλλά την αντιμετωπιση θαλάσσιων κινδύνων είτε εν πλω, είτε στην παραλία, την έχουμε γραμμένη στα παλιά μας τα παπούτσια. 

Και να σας πω και την εμπειρία μου από τοτε που δούλεψα ως επίκουρος σε ένα ποστάλι στο Αιγαίο. Κάναμε επίδειξη σωσιβίων και δε μας παρακολουθούσε κανένας, βάζαμε το βίντεο ασφαλείας και μας έβριζαν οι επιβάτες που δεν τους αφήναμε να δούν τηλεόραση, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην κατεβαίνουν στο γκαράζ και στα κλιμακοστάσια μόλις φανούν τα φώτα της Αττικής (τουλάχιστον μιάμιση ώρα πριν την άφιξη στον Πειραιά) και μας έγραφαν, κάναμε παρατήρηση να μην μπλοκάρουν τους διαδρόμους με καρέκλες και βαλίτσες (για λόγους πυρασφάλειας) και πάλι μας έγραφαν. Και η απάντηση κάποιων επιβατών ήταν "Αν είναι να γινει κατι δε θα μας σώσει τίποτα" και διάφορες άλλες αντίστοιχες μ....ιες. Οι ίδιοι επιβάτες όμως, είναι αυτοι που κατηγόρησαν το πλήρωμα στο ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, στο SEA DIAMOND και σε τόσα άλλα ναυάγια....

Αλλά δυστυχώς για όλα φταίνε τα πληρώματα...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Το πρόβλημα δεν ξεκινά από τα πληρώματα.  Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από την Πολιτεία. Και μετά και από την εταιρεία.  Τα πληρώματα προφανώς θα κάνουν όσα το αφεντικό τα διατάξει.  Και το αφεντικό όσα ο νόμος τον υποχρεώνει να κάνει.  Ε, δε θα τα βάλουμε με τον τελευταίο τροχό της άμαξας!  

Πλήρωμα ήμουν κι εγώ κάποτε Γιώργο και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Το πρόβλημα δεν ξεκινά από τα πληρώματα.  Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από την Πολιτεία. Και μετά και από την εταιρεία.  Τα πληρώματα προφανώς θα κάνουν όσα το αφεντικό τα διατάξει.  Και το αφεντικό όσα ο νόμος τον υποχρεώνει να κάνει.  Ε, δε θα τα βάλουμε με τον τελευταίο τροχό της άμαξας!  

Πλήρωμα ήμουν κι εγώ κάποτε Γιώργο και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Το πρόβλημα δεν ξεκινά από τα πληρώματα.  Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά από την Πολιτεία. Και μετά και από την εταιρεία.  Τα πληρώματα προφανώς θα κάνουν όσα το αφεντικό τα διατάξει.  Και το αφεντικό όσα ο νόμος τον υποχρεώνει να κάνει.  Ε, δε θα τα βάλουμε με τον τελευταίο τροχό της άμαξας!  

Πλήρωμα ήμουν κι εγώ κάποτε Γιώργο και τα ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι.

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για τους επιβάτες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.  Κανείς δεν προσέχει την επίδειξη σωστικών.  Έχεις αναρωτηθεί το γιατί; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί οι επιβάτες; Φταίει ο τρόπος που γίνεται η επίδειξη; Φταίει η παιδεία του τόπου που έτσι τους έχουμε κάνει τους σημερινούς ανθρώπους με το "ωχ αδερφέ" δόγμα τους; Και γιατί άλλοι λαοί (πχ Γερμανοί) συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά; Λες να φταίνε τα κύτταρα του Έλληνα; Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την επιφάνεια του παγόβουνου. Καλό είναι πρώτοι εμείς να ξεφεύγουμε από τον ωχαδερφισμό και να μη μένουμε μόνο στην καταγγελία ενός προβλήματος. Να αναζητούμε και τρόπους λύσης...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για τους επιβάτες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.  Κανείς δεν προσέχει την επίδειξη σωστικών.  Έχεις αναρωτηθεί το γιατί; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί οι επιβάτες; Φταίει ο τρόπος που γίνεται η επίδειξη; Φταίει η παιδεία του τόπου που έτσι τους έχουμε κάνει τους σημερινούς ανθρώπους με το "ωχ αδερφέ" δόγμα τους; Και γιατί άλλοι λαοί (πχ Γερμανοί) συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά; Λες να φταίνε τα κύτταρα του Έλληνα; Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την επιφάνεια του παγόβουνου. Καλό είναι πρώτοι εμείς να ξεφεύγουμε από τον ωχαδερφισμό και να μη μένουμε μόνο στην καταγγελία ενός προβλήματος. Να αναζητούμε και τρόπους λύσης...

----------


## Kapetanissa

Για τους επιβάτες συμφωνώ απόλυτα.  Κανείς δεν προσέχει την επίδειξη σωστικών.  Έχεις αναρωτηθεί το γιατί; Φταίνε όλοι μαζί οι επιβάτες; Φταίει ο τρόπος που γίνεται η επίδειξη; Φταίει η παιδεία του τόπου που έτσι τους έχουμε κάνει τους σημερινούς ανθρώπους με το "ωχ αδερφέ" δόγμα τους; Και γιατί άλλοι λαοί (πχ Γερμανοί) συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά; Λες να φταίνε τα κύτταρα του Έλληνα; Ας μη βλέπουμε μόνο την επιφάνεια του παγόβουνου. Καλό είναι πρώτοι εμείς να ξεφεύγουμε από τον ωχαδερφισμό και να μη μένουμε μόνο στην καταγγελία ενός προβλήματος. Να αναζητούμε και τρόπους λύσης...

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ξεφύγαμε και μπορεί να δημιουργιθεί ξεχωριστό Θέμα με το αντικείμενο των φωτιών για να μπορέσουμε να διασταυρώσουμε τα ξίφοι μας  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ξεφύγαμε και μπορεί να δημιουργιθεί ξεχωριστό Θέμα με το αντικείμενο των φωτιών για να μπορέσουμε να διασταυρώσουμε τα ξίφοι μας  :Smile:

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο ξεφύγαμε και μπορεί να δημιουργιθεί ξεχωριστό Θέμα με το αντικείμενο των φωτιών για να μπορέσουμε να διασταυρώσουμε τα ξίφοι μας  :Smile:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεφύγαμε λίογο αλλά πιστεύω ότι σε κάθε συζήτηση για πλοίο καλό είναι να συζητάμε και τα θέματα ασφαλείας. Ειδικότερα στα πλοία που γίνονται και μετασκευές. Εχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο που για να πάω στην καμπίνα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω ένα λαβύρινθο από διαδρόμους και σε έναν από αυτούς κάποιος καμαρώτος θεώρησε καλό να αφήσει μια ...ηλεκτρική σκούπα, καταλαβαίνετε πως ένιωσα στη σκέψη τι θα γινόταν αν έπρεπε να βγεί έξω ο κόσμος σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεφύγαμε λίογο αλλά πιστεύω ότι σε κάθε συζήτηση για πλοίο καλό είναι να συζητάμε και τα θέματα ασφαλείας. Ειδικότερα στα πλοία που γίνονται και μετασκευές. Εχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο που για να πάω στην καμπίνα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω ένα λαβύρινθο από διαδρόμους και σε έναν από αυτούς κάποιος καμαρώτος θεώρησε καλό να αφήσει μια ...ηλεκτρική σκούπα, καταλαβαίνετε πως ένιωσα στη σκέψη τι θα γινόταν αν έπρεπε να βγεί έξω ο κόσμος σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ξεφύγαμε λίογο αλλά πιστεύω ότι σε κάθε συζήτηση για πλοίο καλό είναι να συζητάμε και τα θέματα ασφαλείας. Ειδικότερα στα πλοία που γίνονται και μετασκευές. Εχω ταξιδέψει με πλοίο που για να πάω στην καμπίνα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσω ένα λαβύρινθο από διαδρόμους και σε έναν από αυτούς κάποιος καμαρώτος θεώρησε καλό να αφήσει μια ...ηλεκτρική σκούπα, καταλαβαίνετε πως ένιωσα στη σκέψη τι θα γινόταν αν έπρεπε να βγεί έξω ο κόσμος σε περίπτωση ανάγκης.

Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;

----------


## confused

> Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;



Τα ίδια με την Καπετάνισσα έζησα κι εγώ, στο Α.Κ. ΙΙ, στην επιστροφή από Κουφονήσι. Μισή ώρα οι διάδρομοι γεμάτοι και να μην υπάρχει μια ανακοίνωση ή κάποιος από το πλήρωμα να πει ότι θα αργήσουμε ή κάτι τέλος πάντων. :evil:

Αλλά, το βασικό μου πρόβλημα με αυτό το πλοίο ήταν ότι, για εμένα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλοίο.
Αεροπλάνο, τρένο, ότι θες, αλλά όχι πλοίο. Μα να μην υπάρχει μια, ΜΙΑ ρημάδα πόρτα να βγεις λίγο έξω? :shock:

Σαν ποντίκι ένοιωθα.  :Confused: 
Προτιμώ να κάνω το διπλάσιο χρόνο με "συμβατικά" πλοία παρά να ξαναπεράσω 4 ώρες σαν φυλακισμένη!

----------


## confused

> Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;



Τα ίδια με την Καπετάνισσα έζησα κι εγώ, στο Α.Κ. ΙΙ, στην επιστροφή από Κουφονήσι. Μισή ώρα οι διάδρομοι γεμάτοι και να μην υπάρχει μια ανακοίνωση ή κάποιος από το πλήρωμα να πει ότι θα αργήσουμε ή κάτι τέλος πάντων. :evil:

Αλλά, το βασικό μου πρόβλημα με αυτό το πλοίο ήταν ότι, για εμένα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλοίο.
Αεροπλάνο, τρένο, ότι θες, αλλά όχι πλοίο. Μα να μην υπάρχει μια, ΜΙΑ ρημάδα πόρτα να βγεις λίγο έξω? :shock:

Σαν ποντίκι ένοιωθα.  :Confused: 
Προτιμώ να κάνω το διπλάσιο χρόνο με "συμβατικά" πλοία παρά να ξαναπεράσω 4 ώρες σαν φυλακισμένη!

----------


## confused

> Στο συγκεκριμένο πλοίο είναι πολύ σοβαρό ότι οι διάδρομοι γεμίζουν πριν την άφιξη στο λιμάνι και θα έπρεπε να βγαίνει ανακοίνωση να μη σηκώνεται κανείς από τη θέση του μέχρι την άφιξη. Αλήθεια πρόσεξε κανέις που ήταν οι πυροσβεστήρες στο σαλόνι, που ήταν οι σταθμοί συγκεντρώσεως και οι έξοδοι κινδύνου;



Τα ίδια με την Καπετάνισσα έζησα κι εγώ, στο Α.Κ. ΙΙ, στην επιστροφή από Κουφονήσι. Μισή ώρα οι διάδρομοι γεμάτοι και να μην υπάρχει μια ανακοίνωση ή κάποιος από το πλήρωμα να πει ότι θα αργήσουμε ή κάτι τέλος πάντων. :evil:

Αλλά, το βασικό μου πρόβλημα με αυτό το πλοίο ήταν ότι, για εμένα, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ πλοίο.
Αεροπλάνο, τρένο, ότι θες, αλλά όχι πλοίο. Μα να μην υπάρχει μια, ΜΙΑ ρημάδα πόρτα να βγεις λίγο έξω? :shock:

Σαν ποντίκι ένοιωθα.  :Confused: 
Προτιμώ να κάνω το διπλάσιο χρόνο με "συμβατικά" πλοία παρά να ξαναπεράσω 4 ώρες σαν φυλακισμένη!

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο άς σημειώσουμε ότι είναι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο άς σημειώσουμε ότι είναι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο άς σημειώσουμε ότι είναι στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2





> Κι εγώ προτιμώ το μικρό Αιολάκι (νύν Αίολος Κεντέρης 2), παρόλω που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του...


Μιας και φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο έχει αρκετούς φαν, ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του την περασμένη Κυριακή στο Πέραμα,
όπου εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παραμένει έρημο και μόνο.  :Smile: 

KENTERIS II.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2





> Κι εγώ προτιμώ το μικρό Αιολάκι (νύν Αίολος Κεντέρης 2), παρόλω που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του...


Μιας και φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο έχει αρκετούς φαν, ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του την περασμένη Κυριακή στο Πέραμα,
όπου εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παραμένει έρημο και μόνο.  :Smile: 

KENTERIS II.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Εγώ θα έλεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 2





> Κι εγώ προτιμώ το μικρό Αιολάκι (νύν Αίολος Κεντέρης 2), παρόλω που δεν έχω ταξιδέψει μαζί του...


Μιας και φαίνεται ότι το πλοίο έχει αρκετούς φαν, ας δούμε και μια φωτογραφία του την περασμένη Κυριακή στο Πέραμα,
όπου εδώ και αρκετό καιρό παραμένει έρημο και μόνο.  :Smile: 

KENTERIS II.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά άλλαξαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανων???

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά άλλαξαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανων???

----------


## Apostolos

Τελικά άλλαξαν τα μπλόκ των μηχανων???

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1468.jpg

Εικόνα 1475.jpg

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ,στο Πέραμα το περασμένο Σάββατο 15/3.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1468.jpg

Εικόνα 1475.jpg

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ,στο Πέραμα το περασμένο Σάββατο 15/3.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 1468.jpg

Εικόνα 1475.jpg

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ,στο Πέραμα το περασμένο Σάββατο 15/3.

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΗ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;;;! :Confused:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΗ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;;;! :Confused:

----------


## STRATHGOS

ΕΜΑΘΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΘΗ ΦΕΤΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ;;;! :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Απ' ότι φημολογέιται και συζητέιται για το ΣΑΣ, θα κάνει Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο φέτος.

----------


## Leo

Απ' ότι φημολογέιται και συζητέιται για το ΣΑΣ, θα κάνει Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο φέτος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά από πολύυυυυυυυυυυ, πολύ καιρό ανάπαυσης στο Πέραμα :mrgreen:, το πλοίο μεθόρμισε στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι από όπου και η σημερινή φώτο παρέα με το Speedrunner II.

KENTERIS II.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολύ ωραία η φώτο σου φίλε σ'ευχαριστούμε.Είναι το αγαπημένο μου ΑΙΟΛΟΣ.Ξεκινάει για ΣΥΡΟ-ΤΗΝΟ ΜΥΚΟΝΟ έμαθα?Το πότε δε ξέρω.

----------


## Νικόλας

Τα κεντέρης 1 και 2 σήμερα στην δεξαμενή στο σκαραμαγκά

----------


## captain 83

Για αρχές Μαίου λένε με αναχώρηση από Πειραιά 07:45 όταν έχει πρωινά, ενώ για απογευματινά ίσως πάρει κάποιο δρομολόγιο κατά τις 5 με 5:30.

Υ.Γ. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα κάνει διπλά δρομολόγια. Μη μπερδευτεί κανένας.

----------


## captain 83

Τελικά μπερδεύτηκα. Καμμιά φορά δεν κοιτάω του τίτλου του θέματος, αλλά βλέπω κατευθείαν τα μηνύματα. Έτσι κι εδώ, έχει γίνει ένα μπερδεμματάκι με τα μηνύματα του φίλου Espresso Venezia και MYTILENE, καθώς αφορούν τον Κεντέρη ΙΙ. Αυτά είδα κι εγώ κι έγραψα για τον ΙΙ στο θέμα του Ι. Παρακαλώ τους κ.κ moderators όπως μεταφέρουν το μήνυμά σου στο αντίστοιχο θέμα.

Υ.Γ. Τα δύο παραπάνω μηνύματα των φίλων έχουν ήδη μεταφερθεί στο thread του Κεντέρη ΙΙ, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων. Μήπως θα ήταν καλό να σβηστούν από εδω;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε captain 83 έχεις ένα δίκιο για να μπερδευτείς.

Με τη διαφορά βέβαια ότι εγώ το πιο πάνω ποστ δεν το είχα στείλει στο παρόν θέμα αλλά στο θέμα του Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ. *ΕΔΩ* δηλαδή που είναι και το πρωτότυπο μήνυμα έτσι όπως το είχα ανεβάσει, χωρίς link δηλαδή.

Τώρα πως το συγκεκριμμένο μήνυμα αλλά και η απάντηση του φίλου ΜΥΤΙΛΕΝΕ βρέθηκαν και στο παρόν θέμα............ άγνωσται αι βουλαί.....

Μήπως να επιληφθεί κάποιος *moderator* ???

----------


## Νaval22

μάλλον το λογισμικό τρελάθηκε αυτή τη στιγμή βλέπω τρία διαφορετικά θέματα που αφορούν κεντέρη 2

----------


## Thanasis89

Έψαχνα κι εγώ να πω το παράπονό μου... Ευτυχώς με πρόλαβατε... Βασικά χάθηκα τι έγινε  :Confused:  ;

----------


## Leo

Φίλοι συγνώμη, όντως τα έκανα λίγο σαλάτα ...Επίζω τώρα να πήγαν στην θέση τους όλα. Αν καπόιος έχει δημοσιεύσει κάτι και δεν φαίνεται... παρακαλώ να το ξσαναγράψει... " Ο δαίμων του Τυπογραφείου " :grin:. Οι Κεντέρηδες fans συνεχίστε :wink:

----------


## Leo

Επέστρεψε στον Πειραιά πριν λίγο φρέσκος φρέκσος μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## Nautikos II

Ετσι ακριβως εγινε, ημουν στο κοκκινο οταν μπηκε, πανεμορφο πλοιο

----------


## MYTILENE

Προσωπικά πιστεύω οτι είναι από τα καλύτερα και πιο όμορφα  από τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ
!!!!Καμία φώτο ρε παιδιά για μας από τη Μυτιλήνη που δε το βλέπουμε σχεδόν ποτέ :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Nautikos II

Οριστε φιλε μου, :-D
Aeolos Kenteris II.jpg

----------


## Leo

Την φωτογραφία θα την αναλάβει ο φίλος Τσέντζος, ενώ εγώ θα σας πω οτι το πλοίο βρίσκεται δεμένο στον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα. Στην θέση του έχει δέσει ο μεγαλύτερος αδελφός του Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι.

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστώ φίλοι.Τέλεια η φώτο σου Tsentzo

----------


## Nautikos II

Αυριο στις 07:45 το θηριο παει για Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που παρατηρώ είναι ότι βρίσκεται στην θέση του τέως speedrunner, δηλαδή στον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα! Για τους κακομαθημένους ΣυροΤηνοΜυκωνιάτες (που βγαίνουν απο τον Ηλεκτρικό και μπαίνουν στα βαπόρια, χρόνια τώρα) αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα. Δεν ξέρω αν η θέση του Speedrunner IΙ, στην Πλ. Καραϊσκάκη, είναι μόνιμη ή θα αλλάξει με το τον Αίολο Κεντέρη ΙΙ αργότερα. Αλήθεια λεωφορεία  του ΟΛΠ για τα 200αρια γιατί δεν πάνε? Οι επιβάτες απο εκεί δεν πληρώνουν τα ιδια λιμενικά (ΟΛΠικά) τελή με τους απέναντι?

----------


## Nautikos II

Αν και το ΥΕΝ εγραφε Aeolos Kenteris II για Συρο Τηνο Μυκονο σημερα στης 07:45, το πλοιο μεχρι της 08:00 που ημουν εκει, δεν εφυγε

----------


## MYTILENE

Κάποιο λάθος μήπως κάνανε πάλι?Δεν το είδα χθές ούτε στο openseas.

----------


## Nautikos II

Μαλον καποια βλαβη, τωρα το βαλαν για 17:00 σημερα, μονο Συρο Μυκονο

----------


## Νaval22

Μα τι βλάβες και δρομολόγια λέτε βρε παιδιά αφού ο αίολος 2 δεν πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει τώρα μαλλον μέσα στο Μαίο το αιολος 1 θα ξεκινησει για παρο ναξο μεσα στη βδομάδα

----------


## polykas

To πλοίο θα ξεκινήσει τον Μάιο δρομολόγια.Θα γίνει ένα δοκιμαστικό δρομολόγιο την Δευτέρα 21-4-08 για Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο.Αυτό που ξεκινάει άμεσα είναι το Αίολος Κεντέρις 1 όπου αύριο θα πραγματοποιήσει δρομολόγιο πιστοποίησης για Πάρο-Νάξο.

----------


## Paralia

Από λάθος πάντως, το openseas έδειχνε τον Αίολο I στα δρομολόγια από σήμερα.

----------


## gasim

Σήμερα (Μ. Δευτέρα) το δείχνει το syros.observer με προορισμό Πάρο Νάξο, αλλά με ταχύτητα μόλις 12.8 κόμβους...  Τί γίνεται;

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Είναι το δοκιμαστικό του δρομολόγιο! :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ποιός είναι κάπτεν στο πλοίο?

----------


## gasim

και πριν από λίγο ανέβασε τα γκάζια στα 21.5.  Το Blue Star θα το προσπέρναγε αν δεν ήταν στην ..αντίθετη πορεία.

----------


## gasim

H ...περικύκλωση της Κύθνου, από το Κεντέρης ΙΙ.  21-4-2008.

----------


## gasim

o ...φιόγκος σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη...

----------


## Νικόλας

!!!!Σύγρουση του ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ ΙΙ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ!!!!

----------


## Nautikos II

Μετα απο το ατυχες περιστατικο που ειχε χτες, σιγουρα υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες απο το σκηνικο, αλλα εγω θα ανεβασω μια, που ειναι ΄΄υγειης και ομορφος΄΄ :Wink:

----------


## 2nd mate

> Ποιός είναι κάπτεν στο πλοίο?


παιδια ποιος ειναι τελικα ο καπετανιος γιατι διαβασα σε ενα site οτι ειναι υπο κρατηση στο Α΄Λιμενικο.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Ψιλοφενεται η ζημια του Κεντερη παρακατω .... Αν και ειναι απο μακρυα 

http://kyriakidis.fotopic.net/p49933828.html

----------


## cmitsos

παει η μυτη του κυρίου:???:

----------


## STRATHGOS

καλα πως εγινε..! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

:Very Happy:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :mrgreen:

----------


## Markos

Ποσο αραγε θα κοστιζει η επισκευη μιας τετοιας ζημιας;

----------


## karystos

Η μύτη του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ δεν είναι ένα απλό κοράκι, εκεί πάνω έχει αισθητήρες και διάφορα όργανα που είναι πιο δύσκολο και ακριβο να επισκευαστούνε από τη λαμαρινοδουλειά. Καπετάνιος πρέπει να ήτανε ο καπτα Γιάννης ο Σκλαβούνος από την Τήνο, καλός ναυτικός και καλό παιδί, έμπειρος στα ταχύπλοα, είναι και φίλος και μας έχουνε ζώσει τα φίδια. Ας περιμένουμε πιό πολλά στοιχεία αλλά για να έκανε λάθος το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο. Σε δοκιμαστικό ήτανε δεν είχε καμιά πρέσσα.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Η μύτη του ΑΙΟΛΟΣ δεν είναι ένα απλό κοράκι, *εκεί πάνω έχει αισθητήρες και διάφορα όργανα* που είναι πιο δύσκολο και ακριβο να επισκευαστούνε από τη λαμαρινοδουλειά. Καπετάνιος πρέπει να ήτανε ο καπτα Γιάννης ο Σκλαβούνος από την Τήνο, καλός ναυτικός και καλό παιδί, έμπειρος στα ταχύπλοα, είναι και φίλος και μας έχουνε ζώσει τα φίδια. Ας περιμένουμε πιό πολλά στοιχεία αλλά για να έκανε λάθος το βλέπω πολύ δύσκολο. Σε δοκιμαστικό ήτανε δεν είχε καμιά πρέσσα.


OI YPERYTHRES TOU NIGHT VISION!

----------


## MYTILENE

Μέτα από όλα αυτά που λέχθηκαν σε διάφορα topic μήπως ξέρει κάποιος που βρίσκεται το πλοίο,σε τι κατάσταση είναι και πότε θα ξεκινήσει?

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο παραμένει άγνωστο για πόσο στο σημείο που έδεσε μετά το ατύχημα! Μακάρι να προλάβει την σεζόν...

----------


## STRATHGOS

λετε!! αν παρει πολη καιρο να βαλουν στην θεση του  τον μεγα ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ  :Confused:  μπα ε!!!

----------


## Markos

Fotos tou ploiou apo peiraia

----------


## Νaval22

Στην ώρα του θα ξεκινήσει το πλοίο απο ότι άκουσα

----------


## Thanasis89

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ; Παρατήρησα στις φώτο ότι το πλοίο αποβάλει νερά που είναι από το σύστημα ψύξης των κινητήρων (πιστεύω / αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με). Χρειάζεται να δουλεύουν οι γεννήτριες όταν το πλοίο είναι αγκυροβολημένο και ειδικά όταν το συγκεκριμένο μετά το ατύχημα δεν πρόκειται να εκτελέσει δρομολόγια (αν δεν κάνω λάθος και θυμάμαι καλά) ;  :Confused:

----------


## Νaval22

Φυσικά,οι γεννητριες δεν δουλεύουν μόνο όταν το πλοίο είναι εν πλώ λειτουργούν και στο λιμάνι έτσι ώστε να υπάρχει φωτισμός και να λειτουργήσουν τα μηχανήματα του πλοίου

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Στέφανε. Πιστεύω πως δεν θα είναι οι κύριες γεννήτριες.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε μου Theologos Eleni, ξέρεις βέβαια ότι όταν ένα πλοίο είναι σε ακηνισία, αλλά προετοιμάζεται για να μπεί σε κάποια γραμμή κάνει διάφορες δουλειές συντήρησης, δηλαδή χρωματισμούς, επισκευές μηχανημάτων, συστημάτων ασφαλείς και χίλες δυό άλλες δουλειές.
τα περασισσότερα από αυτά χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον ημεκρικό ρεύμα δηλαδή ηλεκτρογεννήτρια (-ες). Με αλλά λόγια την ημέρα δουλέυουν και την νύχτα όταν σχολάσουν όλοι.... και η φύσις ησυχάζει ..... σβήνουν και οι γεννήτριες και σταματούν τα γάργαρα νερά της ψυξης.  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Πιστεύω πως δεν θα είναι οι κύριες γεννήτριες.


Τι έννοεις?γενικά οι γεννήτριες του πλοίου είναι συνήθως 3 στα επιβατηγά και έχουν την ίδια ισχύ στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις τα φορτιά εν πλω τα σηκώνουν οι δύο τώρα στο λιμάνι ίσως να αρκεί και μία

----------


## Thanasis89

Αυτό κυρίως με ενδιέφερε, αν δουλεύουν και την νύχτα. Όσο αφορά τις γεννήτριες γνώριζα ότι υπήρχαν 3, απλά πίστευα ότι μία από τις τρεις είναι μικρότερης ισχύος. Δεν είναι ήξερα για τα μεγάλα πλοία αν δουλεύουν 24ώρες το 24ωρο. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον !  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

Χθες ειχε απομακρυνθει ο μουσαμας που τοσο καιρο εκρυβε το τρακο απο τα αδιακριτα ματια καραβολατρων και μη. Μαλλον καμια επιθεωρηση θα κανενα η το πηρε ο αερας:lol:

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή έχει βγεί για δοκιμαστικό!!!!

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αυτή την στιγμή έχει βγεί για δοκιμαστικό!!!!


δηλαδη το πλοιο ειναι ετοιμο επησκευαστικαι!!! ποτε θα μπει να παω γεια εισητηρια!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Το πλοίο πήγε στον μώλο ΔΕΗ Κερατσινίου πιθανών για τα μπαλώματα

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιά μπαλώματα... Εδώ μας το ξυρίσανε!

----------


## Thanasis89

Πωπω τι έπαθε το κακομοιρο στα καλά του καθουμένου. Αυτό θα πει μπλέξιμο... (τέτοια εποχή)

----------


## STRATHGOS

παντος θα μπει κατα της 20

----------


## gasim

Και μια ...αναμνηστική, με τα διαφημιστικά της τότε ΤΙΜ.  Τραβηγμένη από το Σούνιο, 18-7-2004.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε gasim φοβερότατη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

Το πλοιο επεστρεψε στο λιμανι,με τη νεα του πλωρη.Ενα μικρο βαψιματακι του λειπει.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7182

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Scoufgian δεν του λείπει ούτε αυτό πλέον... :Very Happy: Αν και να πω μου άρεσε πολύ το συγκεκριμένο πλόιο κ δε μου αρέσε που πλέον φαίνεται οτι η πλώρη του έιναι πρόσθετο κομμάτι...Κρίμα που στραβομουτσούνιασε... :Sad:

----------


## Leo

το παρατήρησα κι εγώ αυτό φίλε μου Speedkiller και ναι έχει δίκιο. Νομίζω όμως ότι η πλαϊνή του όψη δεν έχει επηρεαστεί, αν το δούμε από πιο μακρυνή απόσταση. Ας ευχηθούμε να πάνε όλα καλά για το καράβι και να δουλέψει τη σεζόν χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα

----------


## nautikos

Σημερα το πρωι το πλοιο ειχε βγει για δοκιμαστικο και στο τελος εκανε κατι σβουριδια εξω και μακρυα απο την μπουκα για να ειναι σιγουρος αυτη τη φορα...:mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

> ...............στο τελος *εκανε κατι σβουριδια* εξω και μακρυα απο την μπουκα για να ειναι σιγουρος αυτη τη φορα...:mrgreen:


Μ αρέσει η bold έκφραση ναυτικέ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκινάει σήμερα μαθαίνω.Καλή αρχή να έχει,χωρίς προβλήματα.στούκες κλπ :Razz: !!¶ντε και καλές κόντρες με το..........*ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι εννοείς φίλε MYTILENE???Θα μπορόυσες να γίνεις πιο συγκεκριμένος??? :Surprised:

----------


## MYTILENE

Θέλω να πώ φίλε speedkiller οτι σε λίγες μέρες μας αφήνει-κατα ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό και από έγκυρη πληροφορία- το *ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ* για δρομολόγιο *Πειραιάς-Σύρο-Μύκονο(ίσως Σάμο)-Χίο*!!!!¶ρα βγαίνει ότι θα "κοντραρίζεται" και με το *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ* τουλάχιστον στο Σύρο-Μύκονο. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση αν και τα νέα σου μου φαίνονται άσχημα...ΠΟΛΥ ΚΡΙΜΑ!!!!:cry::cry::cry:

----------


## zamas

Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια φαίνεται ο *AEOLOS KENTERIS IΙ* για Σύρο Μύκονο Πειραία
aiolos kenteris ii.png

----------


## Speedkiller

Μια χθεσινή φωτογραφία καθώς πλησιάζει στον Πειραιά...

----------


## Speedkiller

Σόρρυ για το μπέρδεμα με τα links...Κάποια χαζομάρα έκανα...

----------


## Leo

Πάντως αν δεν είχες γράψει για την Ρομίλντα έκανα πρόταση μομφής για μονόπλευρη ενημέρωση  :Razz:  :Razz:  (δηλ. ΝΕΛ ΝΕΛ ΝΕΛ και ΝΕΛ ααα και ΝΕΛ)  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Ψέμματα!!!Έχω γράψει Post και στο βιτσεντζο... :-P :-P :-P

----------


## Leo

Σωστός, απολογούμαι φίλε Speedkiller  :Very Happy:

----------


## taxman

TO PLOIO PAEI GIA SAFAGA  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: SE LIGES MERES PAEI KAI AYTO.

----------


## Νικόλας

είσε σίγουρος φίλε εγώ ξέρω ότι το καλοκαίρι έχει κανονικά δρομολόγια και δεν θα φύγει δεν ξέρω........

----------


## taxman

> είσε σίγουρος φίλε εγώ ξέρω ότι το καλοκαίρι έχει κανονικά δρομολόγια και δεν θα φύγει δεν ξέρω........


nai  sigoyro   einai

----------


## gvaggelas

Καλά δεν έλεγαν ότι θα μπει Χίο-Μυτιλήνη? Εφόσον θα το ξαναστείλουν κάτω τότε για ποιο λόγο το έφεραν πίσω, εφόσον μάλιστα είχε ακουστεί ότι το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στους άραβες...

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά εγώ ξέρω ότι το πλοίο θα μένει εδώ και δεν πάει κάτω μέχρι στιγμής το καλοκαίρι θα μείνει εδώ σήμερα κατέβηκα στον πειραιά για μια δουλειά και τσούπ πετάχτηκα μια για ένα 5 λεπτο σε μια πύλη είδα μπροστά μ τον καντέρη και το φοτογράφησα αλλά είναι από κινητό και δεν είναι και τέλεια 
DSC00010.jpg
DSC00012.jpg

----------


## Leo

Νικόλα είσαι βέβαιος ότι έχεις αγοράσει κινητό ή μήπως αγόρασες φωτογραφική μηχανή που έχει και κινητό? Αυτές οι φωτογταφίες είναι πολύ καλές...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νικόλας

χαχαχαχαχ να σε καλά :mrgreen:

----------


## taxman

> χαχαχαχαχ να σε καλά :mrgreen:


kalhspera SYTAIA E   OLOYS   TO PLOIO KATEBENEI  GIA ERYURA  TA TAILEA  DROMOLOGIA EINAI  PAR-SAB-KYR  KAI TI DEYTERA  KAI META  STH   SAFAGA.  STO PLOIO EXOYN EIDH SYMANSH  STA ARABIKA.

----------


## STRATHGOS

> kalhspera SYTAIA E OLOYS TO PLOIO KATEBENEI GIA ERYURA TA TAILEA DROMOLOGIA EINAI PAR-SAB-KYR KAI TI DEYTERA KAI META STH SAFAGA. STO PLOIO EXOYN EIDH SYMANSH STA ARABIKA.


ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ!!

----------


## Paralia

Δε νομίζω πως είναι θέμα ντροπής. Η ΝΕΛ είναι εταιρεία εισηγμένη στο χρηματιστήριο, δεν είναι φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα. Αυτά μπορεί, αυτά κάνει.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Paralia μιλάς από την τυπική-νομική-οικονομική πλευρά του θέματος  και από την πλευρά της εταιρείας...Όπως καταλαβαίνεις όμως μερικοί εδώ μέσα δεν ασχολούμαστε με τη Ναυτιλία από αυτή (μόνο) τη σκοπιά...Πέραν των συναισθηματισμών επίσης υπάρχει και η πλευρά του επιβάτη...Κ δεν νομίζω πως σε αυτό διαφωνείς...Και όντως είναι ντροπή κατά τη γνώμη μου...Έχουν μόνο τα παλαιά στην βασικότερη γραμμή τους και όλα τα καινούρια τα στέλνουν στην εξορία ή σε άσχετες γραμμές...Ντροπή είναι για εταιρεία που ονομαζεται Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου!!!Να ονομαστεί Ventouris (red) lines και να πάνε όλα κάτω... :Mad:

----------


## marioskef

Η εταιρεία στη Λέσβο αυτή τη στιγμή έχει τα καλύτερα συμβατικά της... Ίσως αυτό δικαιολογεί το ΝΕΛέσβου.
Από εκεί και πέρα τα new Κεντέρης προφανώς είναι για γραμμές τύπου Κυκλάδων και το μόνο που θα μπορούσε να μπει στη Χ-Μ είναι το old Κεντερης. Όμως όπως καταλαβέται αυτό το πλοίο έχει αποδειχτεί λόγω πετρελαίου κι όχι μόνο μια αποτυχία και δεν μπορεί να είναι κερδοφόρο... Καλώς και το διώξανε (αν το διώξανε).

----------


## Paralia

Speedkiller: Σαν επιβάτης, με τις σημερινές τιμές πετρελαίου, θα έπρεπε να πληρώσεις 100 ευρώ την οικονομική θέση για ταχύπλοο στη Μυτιλήνη. Θα τα πλήρωνες αυτά τα χρήματα; Επειδή ακριβώς εδώ μέσα, οι περισσότεροι που γράφουν, γνωρίζουν και κάποια πράγματα περισσότερα για τα πλοία, θα πρέπει να είναι και ρεαλιστικότεροι στις απαιτήσεις τους.

----------


## Speedkiller

Φίλε Paralia δεν το γνωρίζω εις βάθος όπως εσύ...Αν όμως τα ταχύπλοα είναι ασύμφορα ας τα πουλούσε να έπαιρνε συμβατικά...Ένα πιο καινούριο και πιο γρήγορο πλοίο για Χιο-Μυτιλήνη...Τέλος πάντων δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο κάτι είναι εφικτό αλλά δεν το θεωρώ σωστό τόσα νέα πλοία της εταιρείας να δουλεύουν αλλού και κανένα στη γραμμή αυτή...Τώρα που θα φύγει και το Νήσσος Χίος...

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά ΝΕΛ δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή σαν εταιρία μόνο σαν όνομα το κρατάνε γιατί συμφέρει η ΝΕΛ που ήταν παλιά πάει πέθανε

----------


## polykas

Αναχώρηση από την Τήνο.28-6-2008.......... :Very Happy: 







a.k II..jpg

----------


## polykas

Tήνος 28-6-2008.Σας παραθέτω μία φωτό από ένα καταπληκτικό ρεμέντζο(Σβούρα) του Cpt Γιάννη Σκλαβούνου με το Αίολος Κεντέρις ΙΙ.Αύριο θα σας βάλω καρέ-καρέ όλο το ρεμέντζο.... :Very Happy: 






ak II..jpg

----------


## nautikos

Το μικρο γκρι σκαφος στο λιμενοβραχιονα πως λεγεται και τη γραφει στη μπαντα του (τελωνειο :Confused: )?

----------


## polykas

Είσοδος στο Λιμάνι της Τήνου.29-6-2008.......... :Very Happy: 







a-k 2.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Mπράβο φίλε μου... πολύ καλές οι φώτο σου!!!

----------


## polykas

Έχουμε και συνέχεια φίλε μου.Μάλλον ήταν το τελευταίο ρεμέντζο του πλοίου μιας και από αύριο δένει για να κατηφορίσει για την Αραπιά..... :Very Happy: 



a----k---2.jpg










ak--2.jpg















ak---2.jpg













a-k-2.jpg














a--k--2.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

Polykas έδωσες ρέστα...

----------


## kalypso

αυτό θα πει...."eat my dust!!"
μπράβο  polykas!

----------


## polykas

Και αυτή η φωτό για τον *nautiko* για να μας δώσει ορισμένες εξηγήσεις. :Very Happy: 






1.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Το Αιγαίο βράζει, αλλά ο Αίολος δεν χαμπαριάζει...

Να είσαι πάντα καλά polykas!

----------


## nautikos

> Και αυτή η φωτό για τον *nautiko* για να μας δώσει ορισμένες εξηγήσεις.


Καλα το εβλεπα λοιπον αλλα δεν το πιστευα... :Very Happy:  Τελικα ειναι οντως ενα ιταλικο περιπολικο σκαφος, ανηκει στην κλαση *Corrubia*, μια σειρα 26 σκαφων που διοικουνται απο την _Guardia Finanza_, το ιταλικο δλδ Υπουργειο Οικονομικων, ενα πραγμα σαν το ΣΔΟΕ. Στην πρυμνη με χρυσαφι γραμματα βρισκεται το ονομα του, αλλα δεν διακρινεται εδω λογω αναλυσης. 

Το θεμα ειναι τη δουλεια μπορει να εχει εδω... :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Θα χαμογελάσω μόνο  :Very Happy: , γι αυτό που σκέφτηκα (όσον αφορά το τί δουλειά έχει εδώ)...  :Wink: . Ευγενικά θα πώ ότι αφού εμείς δεν κάνουμε τίποτα ήρθαν ενισχύσεις... :Razz:

----------


## STRATHGOS

[quote=polykas;88043]Έχουμε και συνέχεια φίλε μου.Μάλλον ήταν το τελευταίο ρεμέντζο του πλοίου μιας και από αύριο δένει για να κατηφορίσει για την Αραπιά..... :Very Happy: 

Εγω ελεγα να ανηφοριζει προς μυτιληνη ειναι ευκερια να το βαλουν δολιμαστικα :Sad: 
και με τα να το στιλουν οπου θελουν ειναι κριμα να μην το ξαναβαλουν στην γραμη πειραια χιο μυτιληνη εστο και για δοκιμη!!!:? μπορει να πιασει

----------


## polykas

¶φιξη στην Τήνο.......... :Very Happy: 






A .jpg

----------


## Leo

Polyka.... πως τα καταφέρνεις και είσαι πάντα στη σωστή μεριά τη κτάλληλη ώρα δεν ξέρω.. :Very Happy: . Τη συνέχεια θέλουμε ε?

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ ξεκουράζετε στον Πειραιά....
DSC_3509 (Large).jpg

----------


## dk

Σημερα το πρωι στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

18-1.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Πάει κι αυτό!!!!Ολα για τη κονόμα

----------


## heraklion

Το πούλησε και αυτό η ΝΕΛ???????

----------


## Leo

'Οχι φίλε heraklion. Ναυλώθηκε κι αυτό όπως και ο original Αίολος Κεντέρης στη Ερυθρά Θάλασσα για δρομολόγια απο την Νότια Αίγυπτο προς τη Σαουδική Αραβία.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το πούλησε και αυτό η ΝΕΛ???????


Όχι φίλε Heraklion!Απλά το ναυλώνει στο εξωτερικό και αν έχω καταλάβει καλά προς ερυθρά!?Σορρυ Λέο!!!Με πρόλαβες...:-D

----------


## heraklion

ωραία πράγματα.

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραία πράγματα???  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  Ωραίο θα ήταν να έμενε Ελλάδα και να οργώνει τις θάλασσές μας!

----------


## Haddock

Πως να μείνει στην Ελλάδα όταν καταπίνει 7 τόνους πετρέλαιο την ώρα??? Εδώ τα HS ζορίζονται με τους 5tph. Μετρημένες οι μέρες για τα λαίμαργα ταχύπλοα ή gas guzzlers αγγλιστί :mrgreen:

----------


## Leo

Να προσθέσω και με όχι ικανοποιητικές πληρότητες ιδίως στην Συροτηνομυκονία..... το γιατί το έχουμε εξηγήσει παλιότερα.

----------


## aris A

kai mia simerini foto tou AEOLOS KENTERIS 2  mprosta ap to Y.E.N

----------


## jvrou

Κ επίσης από όπου περνούσαν οι κεντέρηδες έφερναν πολλά απόνερα κ όλα και καμιά βαρκούλα βούλιαζαν. Μην ξεχνάμε το κότερο στο λιμάνι της Νάξου αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Το να σου λένε κόψε έξω απ'την Ίο, κόψε έξω από την Νάξο...είναι κάτι. Γιατί υποτείθεται ότι παρέχεις και κάτι στους πελάτες σου για να ανταποκριθούν στα εισιτήρια. Όλα αυτά έφερναν μία αύξηση της ώρας ταξιδίου που σε συνδυασμό με το ότι πίνουν σαν τρελά είχαν αυτή την κατάληξη.

----------


## Leo

> Κ επίσης από όπου περνούσαν οι κεντέρηδες έφερναν πολλά απόνερα κ όλα και καμιά βαρκούλα βούλιαζαν. Μην ξεχνάμε το κότερο στο λιμάνι της Νάξου αν θυμάμαι καλά.. Το να σου λένε κόψε έξω απ'την Ίο, κόψε έξω από την Νάξο...είναι κάτι. Γιατί υποτείθεται ότι παρέχεις και κάτι στους πελάτες σου για να ανταποκριθούν στα εισιτήρια. Όλα αυτά έφερναν μία αύξηση της ώρας ταξιδίου που σε συνδυασμό με το ότι πίνουν σαν τρελά είχαν αυτή την κατάληξη.


Αυτό είναι το ρεζουμέ της υπόθεσης και συμφωνώ με τον φίλο jvrou όπως τα λέει.

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτή την στιγμή είναι νότια της Σαντορίνης και κατηφορίζει για Αίγυπτο.

----------


## Speedkiller

Και με ιλλιγγιώδεις ταχύτητες βλέπω... :Razz: Παει και αυτό...Να ταν κι άλλο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τώρα να σας πω ότι θα μου λείψει η ...σπάνια ομορφιά του, ψέμματα θα είναι.  :Surprised: ops:

Ας πάει στο καλό και καλές θάλασσες να έχει, αλλά εδώ μας φύγανε κουκλιά και κουκλιά....... :?

----------


## Speedkiller

Σε μία από τις τελευταίες αφίξεις προς Πειραιά...
Ισως αν το προλάβαινα λίγο νωρίτερα να ήταν πιο ωραία η φωτογραφία...
Ωστόσο νομίζω και πως έτσι αξίζει!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 10264

----------


## jasonbourne

Στις 16 Iουλιου στον Πειραια,διπλα στο Blue Star 2.

----------


## mastrovasilis

αξίζει speedkiller μόνο και μόνο που έχει φόντο το ηλιοβασίλεμα δίνει άλλο τόνο στην φωτό.... Εύγε :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι πολύ χάλια speedkiller!!
Τόσο χάλια που αξίζει να τη βάλω για screensaver στο pc!!!! :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Speedkiller κατι μου λεει πως θες να το σταυρωσεις το βαπορακι :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

η φωτο που ειναι τραβηγμενη??αν δεν κανω λαθος απεναντι στα αριστερα ειναι η ψυταλλεια?

----------


## dimitris

> η φωτο που ειναι τραβηγμενη??αν δεν κανω λαθος απεναντι στα αριστερα ειναι η ψυταλλεια?


sylver23 ειναι στην Πειραϊκη περιοχη Σταυρος τραβηγμενη(μετα το Σταυρο εχει πολλες ψαροταβερνες) και οντος στο βαθος αριστερα ειναι η ψυταλλεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Την ζήλεψα !!!

Τι να πρωτοπώ ??? Για τον υπέροχο ήλιο, τα graphics, τις σημαίες, τους ανθρώπους ''θολούς'' για να μην αποσπούν την προσοχή, όλο το σκηνικό ??? Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία !!!  :Very Happy: 

Τώρα γιατί μετά από τόσα εγκώμια δεν την λέω και ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ ???
Το λες μόνος σου Κώστα...




> Ισως αν το προλάβαινα λίγο νωρίτερα να ήταν πιο ωραία η φωτογραφία...


Είναι το *μόνο* της μειονέκτημα... :Sad:

----------


## cmitsos

nel στείλτα όλα μακριά γίνε παγκόσμια εταιρεία! χαχαχαχαχα  απλά ελεος κινησεις χωρίς προγραμματισμό. Που είναι ο κ.Αθηναίος π έχει απαντήσεις για όλα?

----------


## laz94

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ στην προτελευταία του άφιξη στις 5-7-2008 
(έχει και συνέχεια...)

----------


## laz94

κι άλλο...

----------


## laz94

Και το τέλος............

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΗΣ NEL LINES ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ II[ΤΟΤΕ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ II] ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ RED SEA I.
aiolos2kenteris_big.jpg

----------


## M.D.I

> nel στείλτα όλα μακριά γίνε παγκόσμια εταιρεία! χαχαχαχαχα απλά ελεος κινησεις χωρίς προγραμματισμό. Που είναι ο κ.Αθηναίος π έχει απαντήσεις για όλα?


ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ, ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΚΛΑΒΟΥΝΟΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ,ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## dimitris

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ, ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΚΛΑΒΟΥΝΟΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ,ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ.


Πρεπει να ειναι στο "RED SEA II" πρωην "Παναγια Παρου"

----------


## STRATHGOS

> ΜΙΑ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΤΗΣ NEL LINES ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΑΙΟΛΟ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗ II[ΤΟΤΕ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ II] ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ RED SEA I.
> aiolos2kenteris_big.jpg


Kapio la8os exeis kani meta onomata diorfoseto . . .

----------


## dimitris

Ειναι το "Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ" σημερινο "Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ" και το τοτε "Αιολος Κεντερης" σημερινο "Red Sea I"
απλα δεν μας αναφερει την πηγη της φωτογραφιας οπως το κανετε πολλοι τελυταια και θα αρχισουν οι φωτογραφιες να φευγουν...

----------


## Νaval22

Η συγκεκριμένη έχει δημοσιευτεί σε κάποιο nel magazine του 2002 η του 03 αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## AegeanIslands

> ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ,ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ, ΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ Ο ΚΑΠ-ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΣΚΛΑΒΟΥΝΟΣ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ,ΔΕΝ ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΝΕΑ ΤΟΥ.


Ο κπτ Γιαννης πρεπει να εχει βγει σε γραφειο εταιρειας Φορτηγων Πλοιων.

----------


## STRATHGOS

_MIRIZOME!! FRESKES FRESKES FOTO APO TO PLOIO!! POIOS AREGE 8A_ ANEBASI!!!!..E?:lol:

----------


## Speedkiller

Τι εννοείς Στρατηγε???

----------


## Νaval22

στραγηγε μυρίστηκε φωτο για λάθος κεντέρη,για ρίξε μια ματιά στο θέμα του 1

----------


## polykas

*Στην Τήνο παρέα με τον Αίολο Κεντέρη...*

*Copyright Leandros*

p (52).jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΗ ΦΩΤΟ !!!!Προσωπικά σε ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ φίλε μου!!!!!ΠΩΠΩ τι μου έκανες τώρα

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ?

----------


## MYTILENE

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΘΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ?


Αρχές Δεκέμβρη ακούγεται οτι ανεβαίνει και μπαίνει Ενδοκυκλαδικά και αυτό στη θέση του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ :Wink:

----------


## AegeanIslands

> *Στην Τήνο παρέα με τον Αίολο Κεντέρη...*
> 
> *Copyright Leandros*
> 
> p (52).jpg


Aπο το ιχνος που αφηνουν τα απονερα φαινεται πως Ο captain περασε τα πεδιλα απο πανω οπως συνηθιζε και απολαμβανε...

----------


## MYTILENE

Με βάση εγκυρότατες πηγές έχει φύγει πλήρωμα για την Αίγυπτο για την παραλαβή του -ωραιότερου κατ'εμε-ΑΙΟΛΟΥ (2) το οποίο υπολογίζεται να είναι εδώ τέλος της εβδομάδας αρχές της άλλης :Wink:

----------


## taxman

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ  ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ  ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ .ΤΩΡΑ ΠΕΡΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΔΕΚΕΜΒΡΗ ΞΕΚΙΝΑ.

----------


## MYTILENE

Έτοιμάζεται να ρθεί,έρχεται,αναμένετε,καταφθάνει,σε λίγες ώρες θα είναι εδώ,τα χιλιο-είπαμε!!!!!Αλλά εγώ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 2 ακούω και ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 2 Δεν βλέπω,τυφλόοοοοος,ματάκια έχω αλλά ΑΙΟΛΟΣ 2 δεν βλέπωωωωωω,τυφλόοοοος που έλεγε και ο Φωτόπουλος σε παλιά Ελληνική ταινία,και το μάτακι του γαρίδα :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## leonidas

Ερχεται,ερχεται!!!
Τωρα βρισκεται εξω απο τη Σητεια !
Καλως τα δεχτηκαμε !

----------


## Thanasis89

Κάτι μου λέει ότι σήμερα θα "ξεκουραστεί" στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο... Μεγάλο ταξίδι γαρ...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MYTILENE

σωστος ο thanasis, ωρα 23:30 και το ais το διχνει δεμενο,αραγε σταματαει στον Αγιο Νικολαο για "ξεκουραση" η να αποφυγει τον καιρο?? παντως για οτι και να σταματησε το σημαντικο ειναι οτι ηρθε το καμαρι.. :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

το απογευματακι γυρω στις 5 ,υπολογιζεται να ρθει στο Πειραια!!!οποτε φιλε mytilene ,παρε το αεροπλανο και να εισαι επι της υποδοχης

----------


## Vortigern

Που παει με αυτον το χαμο? :Confused: Δειτε στο ΑΙΣ

----------


## Speedkiller

Δεν καταλαβαίνει ο Αίολος ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! :Razz: Αμα πέσει σε καμια ξέρα κ αυτός να δουμε τότε τι θα πούνε...:twisted:

----------


## sylver23

καλε τι σε εχει πιασει σημερα???γιατι να πεσουν ...παπαπα..φτου φτου φτου :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Speedkiller

Εγω ξέρω sylver πως η θάλασσα δεν συγχωρεί μαγκιές...Γι αυτό κ λέω ότι λέω...

----------


## sylver23

βρε καταλαβα πως το λες...και συμφωνω μαζι σου

----------


## speedrunner

Συνεχίζει το ταξίδι της επιστροφής προς τον Πειραιά με ταχύτητα 15,3 :Sad:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

γιατί ομως με 15,3....αφού ο καιρός είναι πλέον κατάλληλος γιατί δεν το ανοίγουν το καράβι να ξεμπουκώσει?

----------


## Νaval22

τι να το ανοίξουν,δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να πετάνε λεφτά σε πετρέλαια

----------


## speedrunner

Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ πριν από λίγο περνώντας βόρεια της Φολεγάνδρου για Πειραιά.

DSC01214.jpg

DSC01215.jpg

DSC01216.jpg

DSC01217.jpg

DSC01219.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ πριν από λίγο περνώντας βόρεια της Φολεγάνδρου για Πειραιά.


αυτο ειναι ρεπορταζ Online!!!Μπραβο φιλε speedrunner

----------


## MYTILENE

ΣΕ ΥΠΕΡ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ.ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ,ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΗΡΘΕ

----------


## Leo

Είσαι μοναδικός φίλε speedrunner, αυτό δεν το περίμενα... Ευχαρσιτούμε πολύ για τον χρόνο σου  :Very Happy: .

----------


## speedrunner

> Είσαι μοναδικός φίλε speedrunner, αυτό δεν το περίμενα... Ευχαρσιτούμε πολύ για τον χρόνο σου .


Σε ευχαριστώ Leo, τι να κάνω Κυριακή σήμερα είδα στο AIS ότι θα περάσει δίπλα μου και πείρα την φωτογραφική και έτρεξα. :Smile:

----------


## Speedkiller

Λαυριο πηγαίνει τελικά...

----------


## Rocinante

Φανταζομαι οτι πολλοι ηταν αυτοι που ειχαν σκεφτει να κατεβουν για να τον ξαναδουν απο κοντα.
ΤΡΕΧΤΕ. ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ.....

----------


## scoufgian

> Φανταζομαι οτι πολλοι ηταν αυτοι που ειχαν σκεφτει να κατεβουν για να τον ξαναδουν απο κοντα.
> ΤΡΕΧΤΕ. ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ.....


να στειλω φακους στο Λαυριο? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Rocinante

> να στειλω φακους στο Λαυριο?


Υπαρχουν και οι βασιλιαδες του σκοτους.
Συλβεεεεεεεεεεερρρρρ.........

----------


## scoufgian

> Υπαρχουν και οι βασιλιαδες του σκοτους.
> Συλβεεεεεεεεεεερρρρρ.........


αυτο να μου πεις.Σωστος.......... :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## sylver23

> Υπαρχουν και οι βασιλιαδες του σκοτους.
> Συλβεεεεεεεεεεερρρρρ.........


βασιλιας του σκοτους.....απαιχτος ο ροσι... :Razz: 




> αυτο να μου πεις.Σωστος..........



περα οτι ειδα τωρα τα ποστ,σορυ αλλα δεν μου προκαλει κανενα ενδιαφερον....το συγκεκριμενο καραβι??..
αν και λεω καιρο οτι θελω να κατεβω λαυριο δυστυχως δεν μπορω διοτι το αμαξι για να παει θελει βενζινη ,και η βενζινη θελει λεφτα και εγω ειμαι ταπι αλλα ψυχραιμος....

καποιος νελιτης ομως θα εχει παει δεν μπορει...

----------


## Speedkiller

> βασιλιας του σκοτους.....απαιχτος ο ροσι...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> περα οτι ειδα τωρα τα ποστ,σορυ αλλα δεν μου προκαλει κανενα ενδιαφερον....το συγκεκριμενο καραβι??..
> αν και λεω καιρο οτι θελω να κατεβω λαυριο δυστυχως δεν μπορω διοτι το αμαξι για να παει θελει βενζινη ,και η βενζινη θελει λεφτα και εγω ειμαι ταπι αλλα ψυχραιμος....
> 
> καποιος νελιτης ομως θα εχει παει δεν μπορει...


O σύλλογος της ΝΕΛ υπο του προέδρου Leo θα κάνει έναν "έρανο" για να αναλάβεις καθήκοντα λίαν συντόμως... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  Καταλαβαίνεις πόσο Λιαν...Ο πρόεδρος θα το φροντίσει αμέσως...

----------


## Leo

Καιρό τώρα διβάζουμε εδώ ότι το πλοίο έρχεται πίσω για να αναλάβει υπηρεσία στισ επιδοτούμενες γραμμές των Κυκλάδων που ξεκινούν από Σύρο, συγκεκριμένα εκείνα του Παναγία Τήνου. Αρα Πειραιά γιατί να ερχόταν? Αδιάβαστοι οι Νελίτες.... :Razz: . Θα ξεβρωμίσει εκεί στο Λαυρίο, υποθέτω θα πάρει τα πετρελαιάκια του και θα ξεκινήσει την ημέρα που πρέπει...
Ερώτηση.... Στο Λαύριο θα έρχεται μιά φορά την εβδομάδα έτσι κι αλλιώς μέχρι τότε θα έχουμε πάρει κι εμείς επιδότηση.... να επιδοτήσουεμ τον sylver :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αρα Πειραιά γιατί να ερχόταν? Αδιάβαστοι οι Νελίτες..... 
> 
> Θα ξεβρωμίσει εκεί στο Λαυρίο, υποθέτω θα πάρει τα πετρελαιάκια του και θα ξεκινήσει την ημέρα που πρέπει...


Ακριβώς γι αυτό να ερχόταν...Να ξεβρωμίσει λιγάκι...

----------


## Νaval22

ας ξεκινήσει με το καλό,και μια μέρα που θα βολεύει θα πάρω εγώ όσους νελίτες επιθυμούν και θα πάμε στο λαύριο να το φωτογραφίσουμε απο το βουνό που έβγαλα και το αίολος 1  :Very Happy: 
100_6601.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Πάντως σήμερα είναι μια πολύ καλή μέρα για τους Νελίτες μιας και στο Λαύριο θα είναι και το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ και το Παναγία θαλασσινή αλλά και το Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι αφού σήμερα έχει δρομολόγιο απο Λαύριο :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μαζεψαμε παλι ολα τα ταχυπλοα.. :Wink:

----------


## SpyrosB

Μέσα στη χλιδή βλέπω το Λάυριο, βέβαια να δω πως θα ανταγωνιστεί τον Πειραιά με τις τιμές των εισιτηρίων που έχουν πάρει την ανιούσα. Είδα οτι κάποιοι προορισμοί (πχ Λαυριο - Σύρος, Πειραιάς - Σύρος) πλέον δε συμφέρουν απο Λάυριο αφού μη ξεχνάμε οτι εκτός απο την τιμή του εισιτηρίου, θέλεις βενζίνες και οδήγηση. Πολλοί έλεγαν ας πάω απο Λάυριο και ας οδηγήσω γιατί η τιμή είναι πολύ πιο συμφέρουσα. Τέλος πάντων, θα δείξει η προτίμηση του κόσμου.

----------


## MYTILENE

Μη ξεχνάς οτι είναι ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ η γραμμή :Wink:

----------


## SpyrosB

> Μη ξεχνάς οτι είναι ΕΠΙΔΟΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ η γραμμή


Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που απασχολεί το επιβατικό κοινό  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτό δεν είναι κάτι που απασχολεί το επιβατικό κοινό


Το θέμα είναι οτι θα έχει κάπως καλύτερες τιμές απ'ότι αν ΔΕΝ ήταν επιδοτούμενη,απλά :Wink:

----------


## SpyrosB

> Το θέμα είναι οτι θα έχει κάπως καλύτερες τιμές απ'ότι αν ΔΕΝ ήταν επιδοτούμενη,απλά


Αυτο είπα και εγω οτι επειδή είναι επιδοτούμενο το δρομολόγιο πρέπει να έχει κάπως καλύτερες τιμές, τις έχει τελικα; :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Στο Π. Χοζοβιώτισσα το εισητήριο Σύρο - Τήνο είχε 4 Ευρώ, διάρκεια ταξιδιού 1 ώρα γεμάτη με μπουνάτσα. Απο το επίσημο site της ΝΕΛ οι τιμές στον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι για την ίδια διαδρομή είναι 8.10 Ευρώ με διαρκεια 30 λεπτά. Τι προτιμάτε?

----------


## speedrunner

> Στο Π. Χοζοβιώτισσα το εισητήριο Σύρο - Τήνο είχε 4 Ευρώ, διάρκεια ταξιδιού 1 ώρα γεμάτη με μπουνάτσα. Απο το επίσημο site της ΝΕΛ οι τιμές στον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι για την ίδια διαδρομή είναι 8.10 Ευρώ με διαρκεια 30 λεπτά. Τι προτιμάτε?


Το δεύτερο φυσικά :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## despo

Αμα εισαι λεφτάς, παίρνεις και θαλάσσιο ταξί, εμένα δεν μου περισσεύουν πάντως !

----------


## SpyrosB

> Στο Π. Χοζοβιώτισσα το εισητήριο Σύρο - Τήνο είχε 4 Ευρώ, διάρκεια ταξιδιού 1 ώρα γεμάτη με μπουνάτσα. Απο το επίσημο site της ΝΕΛ οι τιμές στον Αίολο Κεντέρη Ι για την ίδια διαδρομή είναι 8.10 Ευρώ με διαρκεια 30 λεπτά. Τι προτιμάτε?


(SYROS - TINOS / SUPERFERRY II)

*12:15* -* 13:00*

Αρρέν Ενήλικος                                             ECONOMY CLASS / Κρεβ./Κάθισμα.                                             *¤   5.00


*Επίσης το δρομολόγιο του Κεντέρη που αναφέρεις είναι 4:30 - 5:00 τα ξημερώματα.

----------


## Leo

> (SYROS - TINOS / SUPERFERRY II)
> 
> *12:15* -* 13:00*
> 
> Αρρέν Ενήλικος ECONOMY CLASS / Κρεβ./Κάθισμα. *¤ 5.00*
> 
> 
> Επίσης το δρομολόγιο του Κεντέρη που αναφέρεις είναι 4:30 - 5:00 τα ξημερώματα.


'Εχει σημασία τι ώρα ταξιδεύει κανείς? Νομίζω πώς όχι αν και ίσως θα έπρεπ,ε τέτοιες δύσκολες ώρες ταξιδιού, να είναι ίσως επιδοτούμενες με επιπλέον μείωση  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Έτσι κι αλλιώς είμαστε off topic ας μην το συνεχίσουμε.

----------


## dimitris

Γυρισε κι αυτο στο Λαυριο κανει ενα μικρο φρεσκαρισμα και σε λιγες μερες
 ετοιμο ν' αναλαβει υπηρεσια στα ενδοκυκλαδικα :Wink: 
Aeolos Kenteris II.jpg

Aeolos Kenteris I & II.jpg

----------


## Νaval22

Δημήτρη πρόσεξε γιατί μετά απο αυτή τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη στο λαύριο για χάρη των αίολων σε βλέπω να παίρνεις επάξια και εσύ το τιτλό του Νελίτη παρόλο που δεν το θες,όπως και ο leo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nautikos II

> Γυρισε κι αυτο στο Λαυριο κανει ενα μικρο φρεσκαρισμα και σε λιγες μερες
> ετοιμο ν' αναλαβει υπηρεσια στα ενδοκυκλαδικα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23401
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23402


Ζωγραφικη στο Λαυριο

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη πρόσεξε γιατί μετά απο αυτή τη δεύτερη επίσκεψη στο λαύριο για χάρη των αίολων σε βλέπω να παίρνεις επάξια και εσύ το τιτλό του Νελίτη παρόλο που δεν το θες,όπως και ο leo


ο Λεο μπορω να πω πως ειναι "Ο επιτιμος" :Very Happy: 
παιδια δεν εχω προβλημα μπορω να γινω Νελιτης,Ανεκιτης,Bluestarakias (που ειμαι ετσι κι αλλιως :Very Happy: ) και οτι αλλο θελετε...



> Ζωγραφικη στο Λαυριο


Ευχαριστω!!!!
και μεταφρασε μου αυτο...我爱并且海运的小船 :Very Happy:  ειναι το δικο μου οχι το δικο σου...

----------


## Leo

Δημήρη ειχες πάει με τον Κινέζο Πρόεδρο στην Κρήτη? :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήρη ειχες πάει με τον Κινέζο Πρόεδρο στην Κρήτη?


Leo αν και βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος θα σου πω πως εγω ημουν στο Λαυριο δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

> Leo αν και βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος θα σου πω πως εγω ημουν στο Λαυριο δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο...


Εγώ από αυτό " 港口他采取了其他 " έκανα την ερώτηση μου... και απόρησα που έμαθε την γλώσσα ο Δημήτρης σκέφτηκα! :Razz:  ...καλά εσύ είσαι τυχερός... σου 'κατσε και ο Ι εκτός τον ΙΙ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## SpyrosB

Για να λέμε και την αλήθεια τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ ξεχωρίζουν απο τα άλλα, είναι πιο όμορφα, ταιριάζουν στο λευκό-γαλάζιο του Αιγαίου, είναι "εργαλεία".

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε....ειδικα τα ταχυπλοα της νελ θα μπορουσαν να συνδεουν το καλοκαιρι αρκετα μερη της ηπειρωτικης ελλαδας με τη νησιωτικη. ασχετα απο τις τιμες των ναυλων,  υπαρχει κοσμος που θελει να επισκεφτει καποιο νησι και δεν εχει τη δυνατοτητα, λογω ελλειψης συγκεκριμενου δρομολογιου συνδεσης, κριμα!

----------


## dimitris

Χθες του εκανα επισκεψη εγω στο Λαυριο σημερα το επισκεφτηκαν καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι μας 
*φωτογραφια του φιλου μας scoufgian*
aeolos kenteris II.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

> Χθες του εκανα επισκεψη εγω στο Λαυριο σημερα το επισκεφτηκαν καποιοι αλλοι φιλοι μας 
> *φωτογραφια του φιλου μας scoufgian*
> aeolos kenteris II.jpg


Απίστευτοι και οι δύο και ευχαριστώ πολύ.Εξωτερικά φαίνεται καλό,μέσα έμαθα οτι είναι σε μαύρο χάλι.Περιμένω τη 01/12 να δώ αν θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Εξωτερικά φαίνεται καλό,μέσα έμαθα οτι είναι σε μαύρο χάλι.


εγω γιατι το ειδα φρεσκοβαμμενο εσωτερικα?

----------


## scoufgian

και δυο φωτο αφιερωμενες στους νελιτες και οχι μονο
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23503

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23504

----------


## captain 83

Kαι από αύριο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## MYTILENE

Δε το συζητώ οτι είναι το πιο όμορφο ταχύπλοο της ΝΕΛ!!!Απλά να ρωτήσω τους γνώστες αν τα ταχύπλοα της ΝΕΛ έχουν κάνει δεξαμενισμό ή μήπως .....δεν χρειάζονται :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ????

----------


## Nautikos II

> και δυο φωτο αφιερωμενες στους νελιτες και οχι μονο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23503
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23504


Πλακωσες τις πλωρατες καλιτεχνη; ωραια

----------


## moutsokwstas

μια εικονα που εριξα απ εξω, το γκαραζ ηταν καθαρο, δεν ξερω για τους αλλους χωρους. καλως ορισε και παλι, λοιπον.

----------


## Vortigern

> μια εικονα που εριξα απ εξω, το γκαραζ ηταν καθαρο, δεν ξερω για τους αλλους χωρους. καλως ορισε και παλι, λοιπον.


Και με το καλο να ανεβει κ ο ''Μεγαλος'' και ολα τα υπολοιπα....(λιγο χλωμο)

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΕΣ πλωρατες εβγαλες , δικε μας  :Cool:

----------


## apollonas

dokimastiko shmera sto gavrio poly kalh manouvra apo ton kapten....

----------


## MYTILENE

Προσωπικά σε υπερευχαριστώ για τις φώτο του αγαπημένου μου ταχύπλοου.¶ντε και ένας από τη Σύρο τώρα που είναι εκεί το πλοίο.Πλοίαρχος ο Μιχάλης Πάνου :Wink:

----------


## apollonas

pantos einai panemorfo to 2 olos o kosmos kai htan kai polis logo pinelopi eirthe giri stis 15.30 emine me anoixto to stoma poly kalo

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε μου πρέπει να έρχεται-μπαίνει πρώτη φορά στο πανέμορφο νησί -λιμάνι  σας ε?

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Αυτή τη στιγμή το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ είναι πλαγιοδετημένο στο "νησάκι", που λέμε, δηλ. στο μώλο των κρουαζιερόπλοιων, δίπλα στο Τελωνείο, στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. 

Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του "Παναγία Τήνου". Αύριο Τρίτη στις 12.00 το μεσημέρι ξεκινά από Σύρο για Πάρο, Νάξο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ιο, Θηρασιά, Θήρα, Ανάφη. 

Ποιός το περίμενε ε; Στη θέση του "Παναγία Τήνου" και "Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα" τα Αίολος! Εστω και με ταχύτητα συμβατικού. Μια χαρά. Σύρο - Πάρο το κάνει 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά (αντί για 1 και 50 του Χοζοβιώτισσα). Και με πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες ταξιδιού.

----------


## MYTILENE

> Αυτή τη στιγμή το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ είναι πλαγιοδετημένο στο "νησάκι", που λέμε, δηλ. στο μώλο των κρουαζιερόπλοιων, δίπλα στο Τελωνείο, στο λιμάνι της Ερμούπολης. 
> 
> Ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του "Παναγία Τήνου". Αύριο Τρίτη στις 12.00 το μεσημέρι ξεκινά από Σύρο για Πάρο, Νάξο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ιο, Θηρασιά, Θήρα, Ανάφη. 
> 
> Ποιός το περίμενε ε; Στη θέση του "Παναγία Τήνου" και "Παναγία Χοζοβιώτισσα" τα Αίολος! Εστω και με ταχύτητα συμβατικού. Μια χαρά. Σύρο - Πάρο το κάνει 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά (αντί για 1 και 50 του Χοζοβιώτισσα). Και με πολύ καλύτερες συνθήκες ταξιδιού.


Καταρχήν φίλε θα σου πώ ένα μπράβο γι'αυτό που έχεις γράψει για τον πλούσιο!!!Δεύτερον είσαι ο πρώτος που λέει και κάτι καλό για τη ΝΕΛ :Razz: .Τρίτον θα έχει η άγονη ένα από τα καλύτερα και ομορφότερα ταχύπλοα στο Αιγαίο :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

http://ergis.picturepush.com/album/3...nteris-ll.html
απο την χθεσινη του αφιξη στη ναξο το απογευμα..

----------


## scoufgian

> http://ergis.picturepush.com/album/3...nteris-ll.html
> απο την χθεσινη του αφιξη στη ναξο το απογευμα..


φιλε μου πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου αλλα θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην επισυναπτεις φωτογραφιες απο αλλους ιστοχωρους.ευχαριστω

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Φιλε Εργη , μας εδειξες πολλες ωραιες φωτογραφιες !
Σε ευχαριστουμε  :Wink:

----------


## notias

Η πρώτη αφιξη του ήταν βραδινή  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
ενας τρελός οπως εγω ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε να λειπει απο το λιμάνι  :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

> Η πρώτη αφιξη του ήταν βραδινή 
> ενας τρελός οπως εγω ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε να λειπει απο το λιμάνι


Πολύ ωραίος,πέρνα από τα ''γραφεία'' των ΝΕΛΙΤΩΝ να κάνεις εγγραφή και σύ :Razz: !!!

----------


## polykas

> Η πρώτη αφιξη του ήταν βραδινή 
> ενας τρελός οπως εγω ΔΕΝ θα μπορούσε να λειπει απο το λιμάνι


_Και μία βραδυνή στην Τήνο  με την κάμερα του Λάκη...._

PC050065.JPG

----------


## Mixalhs_13

ωραια η φωτο  :Cool:

----------


## Nautikos II

Ο γρηγορος εχθες στη Συρο
AEOLOS KENTERIS II [13].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ ωραια φωτο

----------


## laz94

> Ο γρηγορος εχθες στη Συρο
> AEOLOS KENTERIS II [13].JPG


 
Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!! Μπράβο σου!

----------


## Leo

Εκτός από το "γρήγορος" θέλω να πρόσθέσω και το *Ωραίος*, πολύ χαίρομαι που είανι και οι δυό στην Σύρο... :Wink: .

----------


## ndimitr93

Τώρα στη Σύρο...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

:Cool:  :Very Happy:  :Cool:

----------


## Ergis

μονο γρηγορος δεν ειναι πλεον παιδια...20 μιλια το πανε κατα μεσο ορο...μια φορα το πετυχα 24..να ρωτησω,οταν πηγαινει ετσι αργα δεν "μπουκωνει"????

----------


## Νaval22

δεν εχει πρόβλημα φίλε Εργη,είναι πολλές οι στροφές για να βγάλει 20 μίλια,εξάλλου αν ήταν να προκαλείται κάποιο πρόβλημα στις μηχανές θα το ξέρανε πρώτα αυτοί και δεν θα το πήγαιναν έτσι

----------


## AegeanIslands

> μονο γρηγορος δεν ειναι πλεον παιδια...20 μιλια το πανε κατα μεσο ορο...μια φορα το πετυχα 24..να ρωτησω,οταν πηγαινει ετσι αργα δεν "μπουκωνει"????


"Το πλοιο με τις δυο (2) μηχανες παει με 24-25 α ν ε τ α!
Για να παει με 17 οι μηχανες θα πρεπει να δουλευουν πολυ πεσμενες ,δεν πιστευω το βαπορι να μπορει να δουλευει με τοσες στροφες .Ιδωμεν"
Παραθετω το ιδιο σχολιο που γραφτηκε και για τον *ΑΙΟΛΟ Ι*
Εκεινο που θα πρεπει να αντικαταστησω ειναι το "μπορει" με το πρεπει για να γινει καλυτερα κατανοητο.

Επισης να πουμε πως το *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ* εχει τρεις Μηχανες / Jets κ ταξιδευει με δυο,oi 24kn  που παρατηρησε ο φιλος ειναι με 2.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> μονο γρηγορος δεν ειναι πλεον παιδια...20 μιλια το πανε κατα μεσο ορο...μια φορα το πετυχα 24..να ρωτησω,οταν πηγαινει ετσι αργα δεν "μπουκωνει"????


"Το πλοιο με τις δυο (2) μηχανες παει με 24-25 α ν ε τ α!
Για να παει με 17 οι μηχανες θα πρεπει να δουλευουν πολυ πεσμενες ,δεν πιστευω το βαπορι να μπορει να δουλευει με τοσες στροφες .Ιδωμεν"
Παραθετω το ιδιο σχολιο που γραφτηκε και για τον *ΑΙΟΛΟ Ι*
Εκεινο που θα πρεπει να αντικαταστησω ειναι το "μπορει" με το πρεπει για να γινει καλυτερα κατανοητο.

Επισης να πουμε πως το *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΙΙ* εχει τρεις Μηχανες / Jets κ ταξιδευει με δυο,oi 24kn  που παρατηρησε ο φιλος ειναι με 2.

----------


## polykas

*Στην Τήνο...*

*Copyright Lakis*


*P1080078.JPG*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Στην Τήνο...*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis*


Υπεροχη εικονα με χρωματα μαγευτικα σ ενα υπεροχο χειμωνιατικο απογευμα.
Ευχαριστουμε το Lakis και εσενα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Στην Τήνο...*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis*
> 
> 
> *P1080078.JPG*


_Γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με πολυ ομορφα χρωματα!!!!Μου φαινεται ομως οτι ειναι αρκετα κοντα στην προβλητα ή κανω λαθος?_

----------


## Rocinante

> _Γιωργο πολυ ωραια φωτογραφια με πολυ ομορφα χρωματα!!!!Μου φαινεται ομως οτι ειναι αρκετα κοντα στην προβλητα ή κανω λαθος?_


Οχι Γιαννη για τα δεδομενα της Τηνου δεν ειναι. Αλλωστε αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε απο τα "εργα" στο λιμανι που στενεψαν την εισοδο. Βεβαια ειναι επικιδυνο για οσους καθονται στην ακρη οπως το φορτηγακι που φαινεται στην φωτογραφια. Περισι ειχε γινει ενα σοβαρο ατυχημα ευτυχως χωρις θυματα. Το φαναρι ειχε χαλασει και το κενο κληθηκε να καλυψει το λιμενικο με ενα πρωτοφανη τροπο. Το τζιπ του λιμενικου προσεγγιζε το σημειο και αναβοσβηνε!!!!! τα φωτα του στα πλοια που πλησιαζαν. Καποιο βραδυ ομως το Θεολογος Π. περασε αρκετα κοντα και το κυμα χτυπησε το τζιπ χωρις ευτυχως να το παρασυρει στη θαλασσα. Μετα απο αυτο επισπευθηκαν οι διαδικασιες και το φαναρι φτιαχτηκε.
Αν αυτο το θεωρεις κοντα τι θα ελεγες αν εβλεπες ΑΥΤΗ τη σκηνη

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Οχι Γιαννη για τα δεδομενα της Τηνου δεν ειναι. Αλλωστε αυτο ειναι και το προβλημα που δημιουργηθηκε απο τα "εργα" στο λιμανι που στενεψαν την εισοδο. Βεβαια ειναι επικιδυνο για οσους καθονται στην ακρη οπως το φορτηγακι που φαινεται στην φωτογραφια. Περισι ειχε γινει ενα σοβαρο ατυχημα ευτυχως χωρις θυματα. Το φαναρι ειχε χαλασει και το κενο κληθηκε να καλυψει το λιμενικο με ενα πρωτοφανη τροπο. Το τζιπ του λιμενικου προσεγγιζε το σημειο και αναβοσβηνε!!!!! τα φωτα του στα πλοια που πλησιαζαν. Καποιο βραδυ ομως το Θεολογος Π. περασε αρκετα κοντα και το κυμα χτυπησε το τζιπ χωρις ευτυχως να το παρασυρει στη θαλασσα. Μετα απο αυτο επισπευθηκαν οι διαδικασιες και το φαναρι φτιαχτηκε.
> Αν αυτο το θεωρεις κοντα τι θα ελεγες αν εβλεπες ΑΥΤΗ τη σκηνη


_:shock:Παναγια μου τι φωτογραφια ειναι αυτη!Παντως 4 φορες που εχω παει τηνο με το highspeed 3 δεν πηγαινε τοσο κοντα στην προβλητα...._

----------


## alcaeos

> *Στην Τήνο...*
> 
> *Copyright Lakis*
> 
> 
> *P1080078.JPG*


υπεροχη εικονα αλλα  και το σημειο που ειναι ο Αιολος την κανει τελεια...
 Σας ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## Speedkiller

Ο αίολος express II κατα την βαφή του και μετονομασία του σε αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ...

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ?

----------


## Speedkiller

> ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΕΙΝΕ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΤΟΣ?


Εγινε μετά την πώληση του μεγάλου κεντέρη υστερα από κάποιο διαστημα ακινησίας!!!Ο λόγος δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι?Για να μη θιχτεί το φρόνημα των μυτιληνιών από την πώληση του κεντερη και να παρηγορηθούν με 2 μικρούς ή για να μην το κατλαβει καθολου το επιβατηκό κοινό που δεν ασχολείται γενικώς και να "κληρονομήσουν" τα μικρά την φήμη του μεγάλου??? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νaval22

επειδή ο μεγάλος είχε πάει καλά στη παροναξία το καλοκαίρι του 2006 και είχε δημιουργήσει ένα όνομα ο θρύλος των θαλασσών έλεγαν τότε,τα μικρά αδερφάκια κληρονομησαν τη φήμη,πάντως κατά τη γνώμη μου ήταν μια πολύ επιτυχημένη κίνηση marketing και βοήθησε κάπως τα πλοία,Για το κόσμο το όνομα αίολος είχε συνδεθεί με βλάβες και καθυστερήσεις,κληρονομιά των παλαιών κρατούντων της ΝΕΛ,έτσι κι αλλιώς όπως κι αν γίνει το όνομα Κεντέρης ΄χτυπάει΄αλλίως ακόμα και αν για κάποιους παραπέμπει μόνο στη ντόπα

----------


## Leo

Έχω πει και παλαιότερα ότι αυτό που βοηθάει είναι η συνεχής λειτουργία μιας γραμμής για να πιάσει ένα πλοίο, κάτι που η ΝΕΛ δεν έκανε ποτέ στις Κυκλάδες (εκτός τα επιδοτούμενα ενδοκυκλαδικά). Μια χρονιά είχε δρομολόγια (2-3 μήνες) από Πειραιά, κανα δυό απο Λαύριο... κλπ. Έτσι νομίζω δεν αποκτάς πελατεία.... ούτε κρατάς μαι γραμμή. Το όνομα του πλοίου λίγο μετράει... Και τα highspeed ανώνυμα είναι αλλά έχουν κόσμο γιατί έχουν συνέπεια και δουλεύουν καλά.

----------


## Ergis

πριν να βαφτει και αυτο μπλε...οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει.....
img0211.jpg

img02112.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> πριν να βαφτει και αυτο μπλε...οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει.....


φιλε Εργη πολυ Nel εχει πεσει σημερα και θα σε κακοχαρακτηρισουν μερικοι. :Razz:  :Razz: Απο μενα παντως ενα μπραβο για τις παλιες φωτογραφιες που μας ανεβαζεις........

----------


## Ergis

ευχαριστω....δεν νομιζω να με κακοχαρακτηρησουν...αλλωστε ειμαι δηλωμενος :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Γνωριζει κανεις αν θα καλυψει αυτο τα δρομολογια του ''Πρωτου'' τωρα που ειναι στον Πειραια για συντηρησει?Για να ξερω δηλαδη τη μετρα θα παρω... :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν θα καλυψει αυτο τα δρομολογια του ''Πρωτου'' τωρα που ειναι στον Πειραια για συντηρησει?Για να ξερω δηλαδη τη μετρα θα παρω...


o Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ στη διαρκεια της απουσιας του Κεντερη Ι θα κανει τη σκαντζα

----------


## Vortigern

> o Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ στη διαρκεια της απουσιας του Κεντερη Ι θα κανει τη σκαντζα


με λιγα λογια ο Vortigern την κυριακη να βρεθει στο λιμανι...ευχαριστω..

----------


## laz94

> πριν να βαφτει και αυτο μπλε...οταν ειχε πρωτοερθει.....
> img0211.jpg
> 
> img02112.jpg


 


Υπέροχες!!!!!

----------


## Vortigern

*Επιτελους!!!Η πρωτη αφιξη του Αιολου Κεντερη ΙΙ στην Σιφνο....εκλεψα 2 ωριτσες απο το σχολειο γιατι τετοια πραγματα δν χανοναι....!!!!Αλλες 2 φωτο μπορειται να βρειτε και* εδω

*Αφιερωμενες σε ολους!!!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27938

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27939

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27940*

*Τις επομενες μερες θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες....*

----------


## Vortigern

*Επιτελους!!!Η πρωτη αφιξη του Αιολου Κεντερη ΙΙ στην Σιφνο....εκλεψα 2 ωριτσες απο το σχολειο γιατι τετοια πραγματα δν χανοναι....!!!!Αλλες 2 φωτο μπορειται να βρειτε και* εδω

*Αφιερωμενες σε ολους!!!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27938

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27939

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27940*

*Τις επομενες μερες θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες....*

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> *Επιτελους!!!Η πρωτη αφιξη του Αιολου Κεντερη ΙΙ στην Σιφνο....εκλεψα 2 ωριτσες απο το σχολειο γιατι τετοια πραγματα δν χανοναι....!!!!Αλλες 2 φωτο μπορειται να βρειτε και* εδω
> 
> *Αφιερωμενες σε ολους!!!  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27938
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27939
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27940*
> 
> *Τις επομενες μερες θα ακολουθησουν και αλλες....*


*Ωραιος ο Θανος....! Πολυ ωραιες φωτο φιλε!!!Αξιζαν οι δυο ωρες απουσιας απο το σχολειο..!*

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενες σε Scoufgian,Moutsokwstas,MYTILENE,speedkiller kai Apostolos!!!   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28021

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28022

----------


## Speedkiller

> Αφιερωμενες σε Scoufgian,Moutsokwstas,MYTILENE,speedkiller kai Apostolos!!!   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28021
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 28022



Ωραιος Vortigern!!!Οπως και στο θεμα του Αγιου...Σε ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αιολος κεντερης 2 στην παρο
aeolus.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Κούκλα ! Υπέροχη φωτογραφία ! Αναδεικνύει αυτή την τέλεια πλωράκλα ! Μπράβο !

----------


## dimitris

> Αιολος κεντερης 2 στην παρο
> aeolus.jpg


εχω την εντυπωση οτι Νελιτες σε πλησιασανε Αιολος ΙΙ μπροστα Θαλασσινη απο πισω Ταξιαρχης 5αδα ολοκληρη... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ωραιες φωτογραφιες!!!!  :Wink: 
οσο απο πλωρη και οι 3 Κεντερηδες ειναι φοβεροι

----------


## hsw

παρατήρησα ότι σήμερα, ο Αίολος κατά την επιστροφή του από Μήλο για Σύρο, δεν προσέγγισε το λιμάνι της Σικινου. Γιατί;;

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΕΑΣ11

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!
ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ?

----------


## Vortigern

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ!!!
> 
> ΜΗΠΩΣ ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΘΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΣΕΡΙΦΟ?


Tωρα παει το 2 σε αντικατασταση του 1 που πηγε για ετησια :Confused: .....σε λιγο καιρο θα ειναι παλι το 1

----------


## Vortigern

Το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ ανεβενη Πειραια αυτη τη στιγμη με 23,3...λογικα για ετησια?

----------


## laz94

> Το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ ανεβενη Πειραια αυτη τη στιγμη με 23,3...λογικα για ετησια?


 
Με πρόλαβες Θάνο! :Wink:  Και εγώ μόλις το παρατήρησα στο AIS.

----------


## polykas

_Kαι τα δύο δεμένα???????Δεν θα υπάρξει αντικαταστάτης?_

----------


## scoufgian

> _Kαι τα δύο δεμένα???????Δεν θα υπάρξει αντικαταστάτης?_


ηδη βρισκεται ο ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ 1 στο Λαυριο απο χτες για να αντικαταστησει τον 2 και ο οποιος απ οτι βλεπω ξεκινησε ηδη

----------


## hayabusa

ελπίζω να υπάρξει φωτογραφική ανταποκριση από το μπανάκι του  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Δυσκολο στην Ελευσινα :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

έτσω και απο μακριά εγώ ευχαριστημένος θα ειμαι  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

περασα σημερα το πρωι και το ειδα  π εκανε το μπανακι του  φυσικα απο μακρια  αλλα δυστιχως δεν ειχα μιχανη ασε που απαγορευονται οι φοτο...

----------


## dimitris

Επεσε απο τη δεξαμενη Ελευσινας και αυτη τι στιγμη περναει στις δεξαμενες Περαματος.

Δοκιμαστικο θα ξεκινησει σε λιγο...

Στον Πειραια μετα το δοκιμαστικο του.
aeolos_express_II.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ ομορφο πλοιο τελικα, και μετα απο την πανεμορφη φωτο του Δημητρη, μια ακομη
AEOLOS KENTERIS II [18].JPG

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιες φωτογραφιες παιδια.Μπραβο.

----------


## hayabusa

o γρήγορος χτες το πρωί στον Πειραιά

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν του βάζουν κανένα καβάκι παραπάνω γιατι πολύ επικίνδηνος ειναι με την πλώρη έξω...

----------


## Naias II

Εεε είναι καψούρης με τη Ροδάνθη. Δίνει παθιασμένα φιλιά τι να κάνουμε  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Παιδια ποτε εχει σκοπο να παει πισω στην βαση του?Την αλλη εβδομαδα θελω να παω Συρο με την ταξη μου να φτιαξουμε κατι χαρτια για της Παννελλαδικες εξετασεις και εχει απο Σιφνο Αιολο Κεντερη 1 στις 6:30 το απογευμα και μετα επιστροφη εχει σε μια εβδομαδα λογο της απουσιας αυτου.Με λιγα λογια εμεις θα πρεπει να κανουμε το εξης..Τριτη Σιφνο-Συρο...Τεταρτη-Πεμτη ''διακοπες'' στην Συρο και παρασκευη θα πρεπει να παρουμε καποιο πλοιο απο Συρο να παμε Πειραια και απο εκει να παρουμε η το Αγιος Γεωργιος η  το ΣΠ2 για να παμε Σιφνο.... Ενταξει εμενα δν με χαλανε ολα αυτα αλλα τους συμμαθητες μου λυπαμε που δν τους αρεσουν και τοσο τα καραβια!! :Razz:

----------


## apollo_express

Το ΣΠ2 που αναφέρεις ποιο είναι;

----------


## Speedkiller

> Το ΣΠ2 που αναφέρεις ποιο είναι;


speedrunner II μάλλον! :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

Nαι το Speedrunner II,την αλλη εβδομαδα,ημερα παρασκευη ξεκιναει τα δρομολογια του!

----------


## apollo_express

Τόσο νωρίς!!!

----------


## Vortigern

> Τόσο νωρίς!!!


Βεβαια ετσι πρεπει!!!Περυση ειχε μπει γυρο στις 25 Μαρτιου!Φετος 5 μερες ποιο νωρις!!!Και ας κατσουν τα HS να λουφαρουν ακομα...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αιολος Κεντερης 2 εξω απο την παρο το σεπτεμβριο του 2007
7-8 sep 2007 (178).JPG

----------


## dimitris

Για το Λαυριο εβαλε πλωρη πριν λιγα λεπτα απο το λιμανι του Πειραια!

----------


## Leo

Πάει για την 12αετή ανάληψη ενδοκυκλαδικών? Στέκει αυτό που διβάσαμε?

----------


## MYTILENE

Στέκει και πολύ μάλιστα LEO,αυτό και το 1!!!Καθάρισε πάλι για πάρτη σας- εκεί στις Κυκλάδες-ο Απόστολος :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Μηπως βρηκανε τον ρολο που τους ταιριαζει?
αφου καθε σεζον ηταν σε διαφορετικες γραμμες και δεν καταφεραν πιστευω ποτε ν'αποκτησουν "φανατικους" επιβατες-πελατες σε αντιθεση μετα ταχυπλοα της HSW...

----------


## Thanasis89

Πιστεύω ότι θα τα αγαπήσουν οι κυκλαδίτες ! Καιρός τους ήταν να βρουν ένα "λιμάνι"  :Very Happy:  (συγκεκριμένα πολλά λιμάνια) να απαγγιάσουν και να δουλέψουν ήρεμα και σωστά ! Πραγματικά είναι πολύ όμορφα πλοία και τους αξίζει το καλύτερο ! :-)

----------


## MYTILENE

> Μηπως βρηκανε τον ρολο που τους ταιριαζει?
> αφου καθε σεζον ηταν σε διαφορετικες γραμμες και δεν καταφεραν πιστευω ποτε ν'αποκτησουν "φανατικους" επιβατες-πελατες σε αντιθεση μετα ταχυπλοα της HSW...


 Εσύ μη χάσεις!!!Ευκαιρία δε χάνεις να μας τη πείς πάλι για τα βαποράκια μας......τα καλύτερα ταχύπλοα της Μεσογείου :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

> Εσύ μη χάσεις!!!Ευκαιρία δε χάνεις να μας τη πείς πάλι για τα βαποράκια μας......τα καλύτερα ταχύπλοα της Μεσογείου


Σταυρο εμφανισιακα ειναι υπεροχα εχουν κι ενα επιβλητικο σχημα δυναμικο αλλα δυστυχως δεν στεριωσαν πουθενα ν'αποκτησουν αυτο που εγραψα παραπανω.
Ασχετος οτι εγω αν δεν φτασω στα ορια μου να υπαρχει μεγαλη αναγκη δεν ξαναμπαινω μεσα :Razz:

----------


## scoufgian

πως λεει το γνωμικο!του δωσανε γαιδαρο και τον κοιτουσε στα δοντια.......ετσι και οι Κυκλαδιτες ειχανε ποτε τετοιο πλοιο να κανει τα ενδοκυκλαδικα?Μην τρελαθουμε τωρα!!!

----------


## dimitris

Και βεβαια δεν ειχανε ποτε τετοια καλα βαπορια να κανουνε τα ενδοκυκλαδικα και βεβαια ειναι αναβαθμιση!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Eγω δν θα το ελεγα αναβαθμηση.Το να βαλουν ενα ταχυπλοο να κανει δρομολογια με ταχυτητα συμβατικου και τιμες ταχυπλοου τοτε αυτο δν ειναι αναβαθμιση.Αναβαθμιση θα ηταν αμα πηγαινε με την ταχυτητα του και καλυπτε τα νησια σε 40 με 1 ωρα το καθενα.Π.χ Σιφνο-Συρο λεω εγω τωρα 2,5 ωρες οχι 4-5 που κανει.Δν εχω καποιο προβλημα με τα πλοια φυσικα απλα ηθελα να τα πω αυτα.Περυσι το καλοκαιρι εφευγαν νταλικες απο Σιφνο πηγαιναν Παρο και απο εκει Πειραια,και αυτο γινοταν λογο ελειψης εισητηριων με το Αγιος Γεωργιος και Μαρινα.Φετος πως θα πηγαινουν Παρο?

Υ.Γ παντα κατα την δικη μου γνωμη

----------


## Vortigern

Αφιερωμενη στον Στεφανο...   Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33180

----------


## MYTILENE

Ξεκίνησε το βαποράκι στα δρομολόγια του κανονικά :Wink: !!!

----------


## Νaval22

ωραίος vortigern thanks υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες που αξίζουν πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια  :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

σύμφωνα με εκτακτο δελτίο το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της σαντορίνης και είναι τραυματισμενος ο υποπλοίαρχος

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> σύμφωνα με εκτακτο δελτίο το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της σαντορίνης και είναι τραυματισμενος ο υποπλοίαρχος


*Στέφανε σε ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.Ας ευχηθούμε να μην έχει πάθει κάτι σοβαρό ο υποπλοίαρχος του πλοίου...*

----------


## dimitris

Το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ προσεκρουσε λογο των ανεμων στη περιοχη πριν λιγο στο λιμανι του Αθηνιου εβγαλε εκτακτο το ALTER απ'οτι φαινεται τιποτα σοβαρο για το πλοιο, ελαφρυς τραυματισμος του υποπλοιαρχου...

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> σύμφωνα με εκτακτο δελτίο το πλοίο προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της σαντορίνης και είναι τραυματισμενος ο υποπλοίαρχος


Ρε παιδια αυτο ειναι σιγουρο που το ειδατε?

Ρε γαμοτω τον υποπλιαρχο τον ξερω κιολας προσωπικα ελπιζω να ειναι ελφρις τραυματισμος ..Μιπος υπαρχει καποιο video?

----------


## dimitris

Τελικα ολα δειχνουν αυτο που γραφτηκε, οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο ουτε για το πλοιο και ουτε ο τραυματισμος του υποπλοιαρχου. 
zougla.gr

----------


## τοξοτης

Από τις ειδήσεις του in.gr

Ατύχημα σημειώθηκε στη Σαντορίνη με το πλοίο «Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ», το οποίο προσέκρουσε στον μόλο του λιμανιού κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης. 
Στο πλοίο βρίσκονταν 20 επιβάτες και 26 μέλη πληρώματος. 
Το πλοίο επιθεωρείται και οι επιβάτες είναι καλά στην υγεία τους ενώ, σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες, ελαφρά τραυματίστηκε στον ώμο ο υποπλοίαρχος. 
Ο Θάλαμος Επιχειρήσεων του υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας ενημερώθηκε στις 21:30 ότι το «Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ» προσέκρουσε στο λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης κατά την προσπάθεια του πληρώματος να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι και ενώ στην περιοχή έπνεαν ισχυροί νότιοι άνεμοι εντάσεως 7 Μποφόρ.   
Σύμφωνα με το Υπουργείο Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας από την πρόσκρουση το πλοίο της ΝΕΛ υπέστη εκδορές πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή και παραμένει αγκυροβολημένο στη ράδα έξω από το λιμάνι της Σαντορίνης, προκειμένου να επιθεωρηθεί από κλιμάκιο του Λιμενικού Σώματος.
Το πλοίο εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο: Σύρο, Πάρο, Νάξο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ίο, Θηρασιά, Θήρα και Ανάφη
_Newsroom ΔΟΛ_

----------


## ελμεψη

Να ρωτήσω κάτι χώρις βεβαια να ειμαι ο ειδικος.Γινεται με τετοιες καιρικες συνθηκες και αφου το πλοιο δεν μπορει να δεσει στο λιμανι, βραδινες ωρες να γινει έλεγχος από το κλιμάκιο του λιμενικού.Δεν ειναι λιγο δυσκολο?

----------


## giannisk88

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι χώρις βεβαια να ειμαι ο ειδικος.Γινεται με τετοιες καιρικες συνθηκες και αφου το πλοιο δεν μπορει να δεσει στο λιμανι, βραδινες ωρες να γινει έλεγχος από το κλιμάκιο του λιμενικού.Δεν ειναι λιγο δυσκολο?


Παρά να καρδιοχτυπούν όλοι εντός και εκτός του πλοίου για το άν είναι αξιόπλοο ή όχι καλύτερα να ζοριστεί λίγο το κλιμάκιο μα η δουλεία του είναι φίλε μου.Αλλωστε μετα απο μία πρόσκρουση πλέον νομίζω οτι πρέπει να  ελέγχετε το πλοίο απο κλιμάκιο και να προσκομίζεται πιστοποιητικό διατήρησης κλάσης για να μπορεί να συνεχίσει το δρομολόγιο του.

----------


## pitsikaki

Παιδιά καλημέρα στο zougla.gr υπάρχει ένα βιντεακι με το πλοίο να προσπαθεί να μπεί λιμάνι και μια φωτογραφία με την πρόσκρουση του.

----------


## Leo

Όντως το βιντεάκι από την ιστοσελίδα zougla.gr είναι εδώ http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=30790  (βάλτε ήχο), μόνο που εγώ απο αυτό μάλλον ξέχασα και αυτά που ξέρω παρά ενημερώθηκα. Να με συμαπαθάτε που δεν βλέπω καλά αλλά ζημιά δεν βλέπω εκεί που την περιγράφει ο "ρεπόρτερ". Η φωτογραφία μας δείχνει το που ακριβώς και τι ζημιά έγινε ........ Θα ήθελα να σοβαρευτούμε κάποια στιγμή σ αυτή την χώρα αλλά πότε??

υ/γ. Δημήτρη είδα που έβαλες το λινκ απλά το ξαναέβαλα το συγκεκριμένο πάλι γιατί έχει προχωρήσει η σελίδα και δεν φαίνεται στην πρώτη.

----------


## douzoune

> Όντως το βιντεάκι από την ιστοσελίδα zougla.gr είναι εδώ http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=30790 (βάλτε ήχο), μόνο που εγώ απο αυτό μάλλον ξέχασα και αυτά που ξέρω παρά ενημερώθηκα. Να με συμαπαθάτε που δεν βλέπω καλά αλλά ζημιά δεν βλέπω εκεί που την περιγράφει ο "ρεπόρτερ". Η φωτογραφία μας δείχνει το που ακριβώς και τι ζημιά έγινε ........ Θα ήθελα να σοβαρευτούμε κάποια στιγμή σ αυτή την χώρα αλλά πότε??
> 
> υ/γ. Δημήτρη είδα που έβαλες το λινκ απλά το ξαναέβαλα το συγκεκριμένο πάλι γιατί έχει προχωρήσει η σελίδα και δεν φαίνεται στην πρώτη.


μα γιατί δεν βλέπεις την ζημιά φίλε Leo??? αφού το λέει καθαρά, " πίσω αριστερά στην πλώρη"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   μαζέψτε τον ρεπόρτερ.....

----------


## Naias II

Πριν μια βδομάδα στο λιμάνι αραχτός πριν μπει σε περιπέτειες

----------


## ελμεψη

Να ρωτησω κάτι. Το πλοιο μεχρι ποτε θα κάτσει εκεί που βρίσκεται τωρα? Δεν μπορει αφου δεν εχει κοσμο να καταπλευσει στο Πειραια για να επισκευαστει?

----------


## scoufgian

> Να ρωτησω κάτι. Το πλοιο μεχρι ποτε θα κάτσει εκεί που βρίσκεται τωρα? Δεν μπορει αφου δεν εχει κοσμο να καταπλευσει στο Πειραια για να επισκευαστει?


 απ οτι προσεξα το πλοιο δεν χρηζει αμεσης επισκευης.καποια στιγμη μεσα στις επομενες μερες αντι να πιασει Λαυριο θα παει Δραπετσωνα .Και παλι επισημαινω το πλοιο δεν εχει μεγαλη ζημια :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## geosanto

Το πλοίο είναι στο Κουλούμπο (Β.Α του νησιού) από το μεσημέρι. Κάτι μάλλον
περιμένει αλλά που να ξέρεις τι; Συν. δύο φώτο πριν από λίγο.
DSC00015.JPG

DSC00024.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Τώρα κατευθύνεται προς τον Αθηνιό...

----------


## sylver23

*25-03-2009*
Προσέκρουσε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, στον προβλήτα λιμένα Θήρας, κατά την διαδικασία χειρισμών πρόσδεσης, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ» Ν.Μ. 38, με επιβαίνοντες είκοσι έξι (26) μέλη πληρώματος και είκοσι (20) επιβάτες.
Λόγω των δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών που επικρατούσαν στην περιοχή καθώς και του υψηλού κυματισμού, το παραπάνω πλοίο κατευθύνθηκε για ασφαλές αγκυροβόλιο στον όρμο ΚΟΛΟΥΜΠΟ, ανατολικά του νησιού, όπου και πρόκειται να παραμείνει έως ότου βελτιωθούν οι καιρικές συνθήκες. 
Από την πρόσκρουση, και κατά δήλωση του Πλοιάρχου, προκλήθηκαν μικρές υλικές ζημιές επί του πλοίου και δεν παρατηρήθηκε εισροή υδάτων σε κανένα διαμέρισμά του, ενώ τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά ο Υποπλοίαρχος κι ένας 47χρονος επιβάτης. 
Από τους παραπάνω τραυματίες, ο 47χρονος παρελήφθη από Ε/Γ λάντζα, αποβιβάσθηκε ασφαλώς στον λιμένα Θήρας και διακομίστηκε για προληπτικούς λόγους στο Κ.Υ. του νησιού, ενώ δεν κατέστη δυνατή η αποβίβαση του Υποπλοιάρχου. 
Το Ε/Γ –Ο/Γ πλοίο είχε ξεκινήσει από Σύρο με προορισμό τους λιμένες Πάρου – Νάξου – Φολέγανδρου – Σίκινου – Ίου – Θηρασιάς – Θήρας – Ανάφης. 
Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή ειδοποιήθηκε ο Πλοίαρχος για την απαγόρευση απόπλου του πλοίου μέχρι επιθεωρήσεως του και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα νηογνώμονα. 
Εξελίξεις θα γνωστοποιηθούν με νεότερο Δελτίο Τύπου.

πηγη ΥΕΝ



_Συνέχεια Ενημέρωσης:_
Πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ» Ν.Μ.38 κατέπλευσε σε υπήνεμο σημείο νησίδας «ΝΕΑ ΚΑΜΕΝΗ» και όλοι οι επιβάτες παρελήφθησαν από την Ε/Γ λάντζα «ΑΓ. ΕΥΦΡΑΙΜ» Ν.Θ.26, με την συνδρομή ανδρών Κλιμακίου Ειδικών Αποστολών της Λιμενικής Αρχής Θήρας, τους οποίους αποβίβασε ασφαλώς στο λιμένα Αθηνίου Θήρας. 
Στη συνέχεια το πλοίο κατευθύνθηκε στο αγκυροβόλιο ΚΟΛΟΥΜΠΟ, μέχρι οι καιρικές συνθήκες του επιτρέψουν την ασφαλή είσοδο του και πρόσδεση του στο λιμάνι της Θήρας.

πηγη ΥΕΝ

----------


## speedrunner

Το πλοίο έφυγε χθες το απόγευμα απο την Θήρα και με χαμηλή ταχύτητα κατευθύνετε στην Ελευσίνα για επιδιόρθωση της ζημιάς.

----------


## Vortigern

To εχει δυστιχως αυτο το πλοιο να παθαινει παντα τη ζημια.....

----------


## dimitris

Το πλοιο φταιει? μαλλον τα λιμανια μας δεν αντιστοιχουν στο ετος 2009 που ζουμε...

----------


## Speedkiller

O Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ελευσίνα!Προφανως για επισκευή...

----------


## .voyager

> O Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι ελευσίνα!Προφανως για επισκευή...


Στην Ελευσίνα, λαβωμένος, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε.

----------


## nkr

Θα συμφονησω εν μερει με τον DIMITRIS αλλα δεν ειναι μονο τα λιμανια φιλε μου,φταιει και η μετερεολογικη υπηρεσια που αφηνει με τετοιο καιρο να ταξιδευουν τα καραβια και συγκεκριμενα το αιολος που ειναι και μικρο σε μεγεθος.

----------


## speedrunner

Γιατί το πλοίο δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη σε κάποια δεξαμενή για επιδιόρθωση; δεν υπάρχει χώρος...; :Confused:

----------


## MF2000gr

Θα ψαχνουν για λεφτα. Ο βερεσες πεθανε

----------


## nkr

Ωραιο πολυ ωραιο φιλε.Περα ομως απο τη πλακα ειναι μια αποψη.

----------


## Naias II

> Γιατί το πλοίο δεν έχει ανέβει ακόμη σε κάποια δεξαμενή για επιδιόρθωση; δεν υπάρχει χώρος...;


Αυτό είναι το πιο πιθανό.

----------


## giannisk88

Τώρα είναι η περίοδος που τα επιβατιγά κυρίως, αλλα και όχι μόνο, εχουν προγραμματίσει δεξαμενισμούς οπότε είναι δύσκολο να μπεί αμέσως σε δεξαμενή.

----------


## speedrunner

> Τώρα είναι η περίοδος που τα επιβατιγά κυρίως, αλλα και όχι μόνο, εχουν προγραμματίσει δεξαμενισμούς οπότε είναι δύσκολο να μπεί αμέσως σε δεξαμενή.



Νόμιζα ότι περίμενε το highspeed1 να βγει απο την δεξαμενή για να μπει αυτό αλλά δεν βλέπω καμία κίνηση σήμερα που άδειασε η δεξαμενή.

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Τι νομιζετε οτι το βαπορι θα μπει στη δεξαμενι εξαλου η γραντζουνιες ειναι ψιλα πανω απο τιν ισαλο γραμι αλλα και δεξαμενι να θελει ενα βαψιματακι θα του κανουν και ετιμο και οποτε εχουμε ξανα ετισια επισκεβι θα το φτιαξουν κανονικα.. :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Δε νομίζω να αφήσουν το πλοίο να κυκλοφορεί με τσαλακωμένη πλώρη...Λογικα θα ανέβει δεξαμενή!Και βρε παιδια μη βιάζεστε!δε σημαίνει πως επειδή άδειασε η δεξαμενή θα γεμίσει πάλι αυθημερόν!εξάλλου νομιζω πως για τα πλοία αυτά θέλει ειδική διαρυθμιση της δεξαμενής αν δεν απατώμαι!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Δε νομίζω να αφήσουν το πλοίο να κυκλοφορεί με τσαλακωμένη πλώρη...Λογικα θα ανέβει δεξαμενή!Και βρε παιδια μη βιάζεστε!δε σημαίνει πως επειδή άδειασε η δεξαμενή θα γεμίσει πάλι αυθημερόν!εξάλλου νομιζω πως για τα πλοία αυτά θέλει ειδική διαρυθμιση της δεξαμενής αν δεν απατώμαι!


Μαλον εσυ φιλε μου θα ειδες τιν μιτι τις πλορις που ειχε τρακαρει με το ροδανθι περισι η γραντζουνιες που εχουν γινει ειναι πανω απο τιν ισαλο γραμι αριστερα του βαποριου στιν πλορι και πισω στιν πριμι...

----------


## Speedkiller

> Μαλον εσυ φιλε μου θα ειδες τιν μιτι τις πλορις που ειχε τρακαρει με το ροδανθι περισι η γραντζουνιες που εχουν γινει ειναι πανω απο τιν ισαλο γραμι αριστερα του βαποριου στιν πλορι και πισω στιν πριμι...



Οχι φίλε μου!!!Ξερω πολυ καλα και τι ειδα και τι λεω!Αρχικα νόμισα πως είναι μόνο τα χτυπηματάκια στα πλευρα!Αν δεις όμως τη φώτο που ανέβασε ο voyager θα παρατηρησεις πολυ εύκολα πως έχει βρει χαμηλα στην πλώρη!Εκεί που κοβει τα νερα!Κ δεν μου φαίνεται αμελητέα ζημειά η συγκεκριμένη!

----------


## nkr

Επειδη τυχαινει και εχω διαβασει για την συγκρουση πιστευω πως θα μπει σε δεξαμενη για τα σημεια που εχει παθει αυτες τις ζημιες.Ο υποπλοιαρχος ειναι καλα στην υγεια του?

----------


## Speedkiller

Το πλοιο είνα ελευσίνα και μάλλον έχει ανέβει δεξαμενή...Φαίνεται ο καλος μας φίλος που μιλούσε για βερεσέδες πλήρωσε αυτός για τον αλουμινένιο τενεκε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool:

----------


## polykas

_Aνέβηκε στην δεξαμενή..._

----------


## nkr

Ωραια μηπως ξερουμε κατα ποσο υπολογιζεται να κατσει στην δεξαμενη?

----------


## MF2000gr

> Ωραια μηπως ξερουμε κατα ποσο υπολογιζεται να κατσει στην δεξαμενη?


Ε να μην κατσει κανα τριμηνο να ξεμουδιασει.
Παντως φιλε εγω δε δινω φραγκο για κανενα ταχυπλοο. Αντιθετα πληρωνω πετρελαια να πανε για σκραπ ολα

----------


## nkr

Τωρα γιατι το λες αυτο εχεις αντιμετωπισει καποιο προβλημα με τα ταχυπλοα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Naias II

Πάντως η όλη κατάσταση της ατυχίας στοιχίζει στη ΝΕΛ όπως και να το δούμε

----------


## nkr

Σιγουρα και τις στοιχιζει διοτι οχι μονο εχει τα δικα της προβληματα αλλα και αυτα των καραβιων που στουκερνουν οπου βρουν.

----------


## moutsokwstas

το οπου βρουν ειναι λιγακι ατυχης χαρακτηρισμος. για κανενα μεταφορικο μεσο ειτε ειναι αυτο πλοιο, ειτε αεροπλανο, ειτε αυτοκινητο, δεν διατυπωθηκε η φραση στουκαρουν οπου βρουν. μην ξεχναμε οτι μεταφερονται ανθρωποι με αυτα. εσυ το δικο σου μεταφορικο μεσο το στουκαρεις οπου βρεις? δεν νομιζω.

----------


## nkr

Συγγνωμη για την απρεπη εκφραση μου παρασηρθηκα απο τα συμβαντα που συμβαινουν στα πλοια της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## M.D.I

> Συγγνωμη για την απρεπη εκφραση μου παρασηρθηκα απο τα συμβαντα που συμβαινουν στα πλοια της ΝΕΛ.


 ΕΧΕΤΕ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΗΘΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΑ?ΠΟΙΟΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΘΙΚΟΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΡΓΟΣ?

----------


## Speedkiller

Οχι δεν γνωρίζουμε!Γνωρίζεις εσύ να μας πεις? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## giannisk88

(Λέτε ο κύριος επίτημος..?? δε λεω ονόματα  :Razz: )Λοιπόν χωρίς πλάκα και να ξέρει κάποιος απο εμάς δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος χώρος να το πούμε.
Δεν είμαστε διακαστήριο να κρίνουμε είτε να κάνουμε υποθέσεις για το ποιος φταίει.Προσοχή λοιπόν παίδες!!

----------


## taxman

ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑΜΥΣΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ Β ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΚΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ Η ΝΕΛ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΒΟΡΙΑΣ ΟΛΑ  ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ.......ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.... ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΩΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ.........................ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ

----------


## Speedkiller

Oταν κάποιοι πετάνε τελείως στο άκυρο τα καρφάκια τους καλό είναι να συνεχίζουν αυτά που θέλουν να πουν και να μην λένε μισόλογα!Αν θελουν να πουν κάτι λοιπόν που γνωρίζουν και μεις θέλουμε να μάθουμε!Εγω πολύ θα θελα να μάθω ποιος είναι (ε'αν υπάρχει) ο ηθικός αυτουργός για όλες αυτές τις "στουκες" των πλοίων της NEL!Δεν είναι κακό να λέγεται η αλήθεια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Δεν θελουμε να δικάσουμε!Να μάθουμε θέλουμε! :Cool:

----------


## nkr

Οποιοι ειναι οι ηθικοι αυτουργοι σε αυτην την υποθεση εμεις απο εδω που ειμαστε δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε τιποτα.Οσοι φταινε για αυτα τα λαθη κακο στην εταιρεια κανουν και οχι σε εμας.Παντως εαν υπαρχει κατι που πρεπει να γνωριζουμε ας το πουν αυτοι που το ξερουν εμεις δεν ειμαστε δικαστηριο καραβολατρες ειμαστε.

----------


## .voyager

To ταχύπλοο σήμερα στην Ελευσίνα, το φωτογράφισα πηγαίνοντας Πάτρα. Στην ίδια κλίνη και το Artemis.

IMG_2158.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> To ταχύπλοο σήμερα στην Ελευσίνα, το φωτογράφισα πηγαίνοντας Πάτρα. Στην ίδια κλίνη και το Artemis.
> 
> IMG_2158.jpg



Μπραβο Χρηστάρα!!!Μπραβο!!! :Surprised:  :Very Happy: Τίποτα δεν σου ξεφεύγει!!!Ηταν προφανές πως η πλώρη θέλει επισκευή άμεσα...

----------


## nkr

Τελικα δεν καμια αμελητεα προσκρουση που εκανε θελει δουλεια αυτο.

----------


## dimitris

Επεσε απο την δεξαμενη :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

> Επεσε απο την δεξαμενη


...και κατευθύνετε προς το Λαύριο για να επιστρέψει στην δουλειά :Very Happy:  22:00 έχει αναχώρηση. :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

Και αφου περασε κοντα στην Ψυταλεια και ανοιχτα της μπουκας του κεντρικου λιμενα :Cool: 
aeolos kenteris II.jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> Και αφου περασε κοντα στην Ψυταλεια και ανοιχτα της μπουκας του κεντρικου λιμενα
> aeolos kenteris II.jpg



Eλεγα και γω...Πανταχού παρόν το traffic :Cool: !!!Μπράβο ρε Δημήτρη!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Νaval22

> ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑΜΥΣΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ΜΕ Β ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΚΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ Η ΝΕΛ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΟ ΤΑ ΠΗΡΕ Ο ΒΟΡΙΑΣ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΜΗΔΕΝ ΟΤΙ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣ ΠΑΙΔΕΙΑ.......ΑΠΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ.... ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΩΡΩ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΝΕΛ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΠΟΙΟΣ.........................ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ


αχ.................!όπως τα λες είναι

----------


## taxman

ΤΗ ΑΧ..............................ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

poli trexei simera o aiolos!!!mexri kai ta 25 eftase!pos kai etsi??

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Φολέγανδρο.
DSC01559.JPG

DSC01561.JPG

DSC01563.JPG

DSC01564.JPG

DSC01570.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

και η συνέχεια.
DSC01571.JPG

DSC01573.JPG

DSC01575.JPG

DSC01577.JPG

DSC01579.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Αυτό που παρατήρησα σήμερα είναι ότι η εταιρία έχει αλλάξει τις ώρες άφιξης και αναχώρησης  προσθέτοντας κάποια ακόμη λεπτά στο ταξίδι μεταξύ των νησιών πράγμα που αναγκάζει το πλοίο να κόβει ταχύτητα για να μην μένει πολύ ώρα στα λιμάνια των μικρών νησιών περιμένοντας την ώρα αναχώρησης η και ακόμη να φεύγει πριν απο αυτή όπως έγινε σήμερα στην Φολέγανδρο που έφυγε 5 λεπτά νωρίτερα:sad:

----------


## polykas

> και η συνέχεια.


_Ωραίος, σε ευχαριστούμε από την όμορφη Φολέγανδρο..._

----------


## MYTILENE

Μπράβο και από μένα στο φίλο μας.Είναι που είναι όμορφη η Φολέγανδρος γίνετε πανέμορφη με τα πλοία της ΝΕΛΑΡΑΣ μας :Wink:  :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!Και πάλι μπράβο speed

----------


## alcaeos

γεια σου ρε speed με τα ωραια σου  παλι μας αφησες αφονους!!!!!!!!

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες κατα την αφιξη και αναχωρηση του καραβιου.Μπραβο ρε speed.:mrgreen: :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Πηγή:  http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=35668
 

*Έδεσε στο Λαύριο το Αίολος Κεντέρης 2*


 Δεν κατάφερε να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι της Τζιας το Αίολος Κεντέρης 2, το οποίο εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο «¶γονης Γραμμής».
Οι βόρειοι άνεμοι που έπνεαν στην περιοχή και έφταναν τα 5-6 μποφόρ ήταν αρκετοί, ώστε το πλοίο να μην καταφέρει να δέσει στο λιμάνι της Τζιας με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποβιβαστούν οι 14 επιβάτες που είχαν ως προορισμός τους το συγκεκριμένο νησί.
Στο λιμάνι εκείνη την ώρα βρισκόταν το πλοίο «Μακεδών». Ο καπετάνιος του «Αίολος Κεντέρης 2», μετά τις άκαρπες προσπάθειες να δέσει και με τον φόβο μιας πιθανής πρόσκρουσης με το άλλο πλοίο, λόγω των ανέμων, συνέχισε το ταξίδι του με τελικό προορισμό το λιμάνι του Λαυρίου, όπου και έδεσε στις 02:00 τα ξημερώματα.
Οι 14 επιβάτες διανυκτέρευσαν στο πλοίο και θα αναχωρήσουν για τον προορισμό τους στις 15:00 το μεσημέρι.
_(Πρώτη καταχώρηση: 23 Απριλίου, 01:41)_

----------


## polykas

_Στην Τήνο την Μ.Παρασκευή._

23.jpg

----------


## nkr

Φιλε σε ποιο μερος ησουν και τραβηξες την φωτογραφια?Παντως ειναι πολυ ωραια. :Very Happy:  :Surprised:

----------


## Thanasis89

Τίποτα λιγότερο !

----------


## Nikos_V

Η *πλωρη* του μικρου Κεντερη εω πλω!!

----------


## Leo

Με φόντο το Δημαρχείο της Ερμούπολης για την τετράδα των αφιερωμάτων. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή...... Δημήτρη κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και πες ναι .... (για ένα αφιέρωμα με ΝΕΛ λέω  απο Λάυριο Σύρο  :Razz: ).

P11608631.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ακομα στη Συρο εισαι εσυ?δεν μπορεις να παρεις τα ποδια σου και να ρθεις να κανεις καμια δουλεια εδω?Αντε μπραβο!!!Τα λουκουμια να φερεις!!Πολυ ωραια φωτο,ευχαριστω.Οσο για το αφιερωμα λιγο κοντινο μου φαινεται...........Εχω συνηθισει τα υπερατλαντικα ταξιδια πια.........:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## Rocinante

Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος Leo τις τελευταιες μερες με πλοια της ΝΕΛ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## scoufgian

> Πανεμορφες οι φωτογραφιες που εχει ανεβασει ο φιλος Leo τις τελευταιες μερες με πλοια της ΝΕΛ.


ωραιο καρφι!!!!μπετονοκαρφο ειναι για να ξερω αν θα κοιμηθει αποψε...........

----------


## Rocinante

> ωραιο καρφι!!!!μπετονοκαρφο ειναι για να ξερω αν θα κοιμηθει αποψε...........


 Δε λες καλα που και στην Τηνο εχουμε ΝΕΛ Γιαννη μου γιατι αν περιμενεις καμια του Superferry II απο τον φιλο μας θα περιμενεις πολυ...:mrgreen:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Δε λες καλα που και στην Τηνο εχουμε ΝΕΛ Γιαννη μου γιατι αν περιμενεις καμια του Superferry II απο τον φιλο μας θα περιμενεις πολυ...:mrgreen:


Του SFII της κρατάει για την πάρτυ του....

----------


## prutanis

> Με φόντο το Δημαρχείο της Ερμούπολης για την τετράδα των αφιερωμάτων. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή...... Δημήτρη κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και πες ναι .... (για ένα αφιέρωμα με ΝΕΛ λέω  απο Λάυριο Σύρο ).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37520


Να σαι καλα Καπετανιε ευχαριστουμε η φωτογραφια ειναι πανεμορφη! :Smile: 
οσο για το Δημητρη δεν μπαινει στον Κεντερη ζαλιζεται :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dimitris

> Με φόντο το Δημαρχείο της Ερμούπολης για την τετράδα των αφιερωμάτων. Θέλω να πω δηλαδή...... Δημήτρη κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και πες ναι .... (για ένα αφιέρωμα με ΝΕΛ λέω απο Λάυριο Σύρο ).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37520


Αψογη φωτογραφια απο τον αψογο φιλο μας Λεο!!!




> Να σαι καλα Καπετανιε ευχαριστουμε η φωτογραφια ειναι πανεμορφη!
> οσο για το Δημητρη δεν μπαινει στον Κεντερη ζαλιζεται


Φημες εγω μονο στα Highspeed εχω προβλημα :Very Happy:

----------


## alcaeos

Τέλεια φωτογραφία λεο σε ευχαριστουμε !!!

----------


## speedrunner

Και απο εμένα μια στην Σύρο
DSC01639.JPG

----------


## stelios

Ο Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ "κατά πάνω μας".

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σας παιδια. :Very Happy: :mrgreen:

----------


## mitsikos

και μια από εμένα τραβηγμένη από το φανάρι του Αγίου Φωκά καλοκαίρι 2007 όταν εκανε Πάρο Νάξο 
P7150111.JPG

----------


## Leo

Θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω την αηδία οριμένων ΜΜΕ και την ευκολία που δικάζουν καταδικάζουν έτσι κι αλλιώς.... Δηλαδή έλεος .... προσέχει ο καπετάνιος, στον Κεάδα, κάνει ζημιά ο καπετάνιος, στον Κεάδα, αποπλέει με άσχημο καιρό, στον Κεάδα.... Κάπου πρέπει να μπεί μια τελεία. Αν αυτό είναι ενημέρωση προτιμώ να είμαι ανενημέρωτος. Φυσικά μιλάω γι αυτό.

Κι επειδή αυτά τα πειράζουν και τα αλλάζουν κατά κρίση το παραθέτω αυτούσιο. *Πηγή*: *zougla.gr*

*«Οδύσσεια» για τους επιβάτες του «Αίολος Κεντέρης 2»*

22 Μαΐου 2009, 06:27
«Ατέλειωτο» είναι το ταξίδι για τους 32 επιβάτες του «Αίολος Κεντέρης 2», που επρόκειτο να αναχωρήσουν στις 3 το μεσημέρι της Πέμπτης από το Λαύριο για Κέα-Κύθνο-Σύρο-Τήνο και ¶νδρο. 
Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το Λαύριο στις 21:00 το βράδυ, με έξι ώρες καθυστέρηση, καθώς ο καπετάνιος έκρινε ότι οι καιρικές συνθήκες δεν επέτρεπαν τον απόπλου. 
Λόγω των ανέμων, το πλοίο δεν έδεσε στο τελευταίο λιμάνι, αυτό της ¶νδρου. Στις 1:20 τα ξημερώματα, οι επτά εναπομείναντες επιβάτες ενημερώθηκαν ότι θα επιστρέψουν στην Τήνο. 
Ούτε εκεί, όμως, έληξε η ταλαιπωρία τους, αφού χρειάστηκαν πέντε ώρες για να πατήσουν το πόδι τους στην στεριά. 
Το «Αίολος Κεντέρης 2» έδεσε τελικά στην Τήνο, στις 06:40, και οι επτά επιβάτες που είχαν προορισμό την ¶νδρο θα εξυπηρετηθούν με άλλο πλοίο.

----------


## jvrou

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο Leo..Αν έφευγε στην ώρα του θα παραπονιόντουσαν ότι κουνάει, αν επέμενε και γινόταν καμιά στραβή στο λιμάνι της ¶νδρου και ίσα-ίσα ακούμπαγε στο λιμάνι, όχι τίποτα σοβαρό θα γινόταν πόλεμος πάλι... Έλεος πια.. Να αποφασίσουν τουλάχιστον τι θέλουν, ρίσκο ή ασφάλεια και να κατηγορόύν μόνο στην αντίθετη περίπτωση....

----------


## moutsokwstas

καλα τωρα οι των ΜΜΕ ειναι γνωστες κι εχουν μαλιστα κι αποψη, δικαζουν κρινουν, επικρινουν αποφασιζουν....μονο για τον κλαδο τους δεν βγαζουν κιχ. ας αφησουν καποιους ανθρωπους που παλευουν καθε μερα στη θαλασσα και μοχθουν, να κανουν τη δουλεια τους οπως αυτοι ξερουν καλα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και μια φωτο του aiolos kenteris II εν πλω και απο μενα

kenteris II.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Και μια φωτο του aiolos kenteris II εν πλω και απο μενα
> 
> kenteris II.JPG


Σε ευχαριστω BEN..Με κουφανες παλι σημερα απλα τελια  :Very Happy:

----------


## aeolos

Καλησπέρα,
μπορει καποιος ειδικος να μου πει τι ειναι αυτος ο αγωγος που εχει το ΑΚ2 και δεν εχει το ΑΚ1?
AEOLOS KENTERIS 2 IOS  4-6-2008.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ το Σάββατο λίγο πριν μπεί στο λιμάνι της Νάξου.
AIOLOSKENTERHS21.jpg

AIOLOSKENTERHS2.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

> Καλησπέρα,
> μπορει καποιος ειδικος να μου πει τι ειναι αυτος ο αγωγος που εχει το ΑΚ2 και δεν εχει το ΑΚ1?
> AEOLOS KENTERIS 2 IOS  4-6-2008.jpg


Κατι σε εξαερισμό μου θυμίζει εμένα τώρα δε γνωρίζω..

Ωραίος ο Νίκος!!!:wink:

----------


## gtogias

Τότε που ο Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ δούλευε σαν ταχύπλοο, αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά, Μάιος 2007:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46845

----------


## orisibios

Γιατι τωρα ομως δουλευει σαν συμβατικο?
Ποσο μεγιστη ταχυτητα εχει?

----------


## gtogias

> Γιατι τωρα ομως δουλευει σαν συμβατικο?
> Ποσο μεγιστη ταχυτητα εχει?


Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω post για να δεις τις ταχύτητες που δουλεύει και αυτό και το αδερφάκι του:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=173
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=175
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=166
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=170

----------


## orisibios

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω post για να δεις τις ταχύτητες που δουλεύει και αυτό και το αδερφάκι του:
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=173
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=175
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=166
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=170


Nαι ξερω οτι κυμαινεται μεταξυ 17-24 κομβους.
Αλλο ρωταω.
Γιατι παει τοσο αργα αφου ειναι ταχυπλοο?
Ποσο μεγιστη εχει?

----------


## gtogias

> Nαι ξερω οτι κυμαινεται μεταξυ 17-24 κομβους.
> Αλλο ρωταω.
> Γιατι παει τοσο αργα αφου ειναι ταχυπλοο?
> Ποσο μεγιστη εχει?


Προφανώς γιατί έτσι συμφέρει την εταιρεία του, και αφού το δρομολόγιο βγαίνει γιατί όχι.

Μέγιστη περίπου στα 35.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aγονοπλοιο aeolos kenteris II στην ανδρο

IMG_5127.JPG

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

Τρεχει σημερα ο αιολος!!μεχρι και 23,6 εφτασε!!

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> Τρεχει σημερα ο αιολος!!μεχρι και 23,6 εφτασε!!


αυτη τη στιγμή με 24,2!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## speedrunner

Τον τελευταίο καιρό απο Σύρο μέχρι Νάξο και απο Φολέγανδρο μέχρι Σύρο πιάνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II αναχωριση απο το γαυριο ανδρου

IMG_5144.JPG

----------


## parianos

και απο μενα την περασμενη Παρασκευη εξω απο τη Ανδρο...

AEOLOS KENTERIS II (1).jpg

AEOLOS KENTERIS II (2).jpg

AEOLOS KENTERIS II (3).jpg

AEOLOS KENTERIS II (4).jpg

AEOLOS KENTERIS II (5).jpg

----------


## Speedkiller

> και απο μενα την περασμενη Παρασκευη εξω απο τη Ανδρο...
> 
> AEOLOS KENTERIS II (1).jpg
> 
> AEOLOS KENTERIS II (2).jpg
> 
> AEOLOS KENTERIS II (3).jpg
> 
> AEOLOS KENTERIS II (4).jpg
> ...



Συγχαρητήρια!!! :Surprised:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΑΝΑΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΣΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ.Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ 16 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2002.
Pict20020120.jpg

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σας ευχαριστω πολλι.... φοβερες η φωτο και τον 2 σας!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πολυ θα μ αρεσε να ειναι αυτο το ταχυπλοο σε δρομολογιο με μεγαλες ταχυτητες

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΑΝΑΤΡΕΧΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΗ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.ΒΕΒΑΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΙΓΟΣΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ.Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΤΙΣ 16 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ ΤΟΥ 2002.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 48136



Ειναι αμεσως μετα το ξαναξεκινημα του πλοιου μετα τα παρα πολλα προβληματα που εβγαλέ στην πρωτη του περιοδο,οπως το σπασιμο της δεστρας με απωλεια ζωης ναυτικου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ...*στην Τηνο.
_φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

PHOTO009.jpg

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

πολυ ωραια φωτο !!!νομιζω πιο ωραιο ηταν με αυτα ατα χρωματα

----------


## leonidas

Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ αφιξη στη Συρο, καλοκαιρι 2003...


SCAN0002.jpg

SCAN0003.jpg

SCAN0001.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ αφιξη στη Συρο, καλοκαιρι 2003...
> 
> 
> SCAN0002.jpg
> 
> SCAN0003.jpg
> 
> SCAN0001.jpg


Λεωνίδα πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!:-D :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ αφιξη στη Συρο, καλοκαιρι 2003...
> 
> 
> SCAN0002.jpg
> 
> SCAN0003.jpg
> 
> SCAN0001.jpg


Ευγε Λεωνιδα!!!! :Wink: Απογευματινη αναχωρηση για Τηνο...

P7080337_resize.JPG

----------


## leonidas

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια...
Θα ψαξω να βρω αν εχω κι αλλες παλιες απο αλλα βαπορια... :Very Happy: 

Κι εσυ Νικο...
Φοβερη φωτογραφια...Αφ'υψηλου... :Razz:

----------


## FLYING CAT 2

me 25.3 paei auti ti stigmi o ailos II. :Surprised:

----------


## Romanaki

15/06/2009

----------


## kapas

μερικες φωτογραφιες του αιολου στην ιο... αφιερομενες εξερετικα στους φιλους stefanosp, theofilos-ship και speedkiller :Wink:

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

οταν ταξιδευει με ταχυτητες συμβατικου καιει περισσοτερο απο ενα συμβατικο, πχ τα μικρα bluestar, που κινουνται με την ιδια ταχυτητα?

----------


## polykas

_Aναχώρηση από την Τήνο..._

P7240740.JPG

----------


## NAXOS

ΝΑΞΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 27 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ 09

IMG_2012.JPG

IMG_2020.JPG

IMG_2032.JPG

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Και 3 από εμένα αφιερωμένες σε όλους τους Νελίτες και σε όλο το Φόρουμ
(Πάνω από το Νήσος Μύκονος στον κατάπλου μας στην Παροικιά και στον απόπλου του Αίολου για Νάξο)

----------


## Naias II

Αίολος Εξπρές ΙΙ. Η φωτο από το Εξπρές Αφροδίτη καθώς γίνεται η προσπέραση  :Razz: 

img243edit.jpg

----------


## Naias II

¶λλη μία

img246edit.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ*
*Πλαγιοδετημενος στο λιμανι στις Συρου κ ο δασκαλοσ απο κατω να το κοιταει....*

*P8140654.JPG*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ*
> *Πλαγιοδετημενος στο λιμανι στις Συρου κ ο δασκαλοσ απο κατω να το κοιταει....*
> 
> *P8140654.JPG*


Με αποθανατισες ενω κοιτουσα τον Δρακο (χαιδευτικο των Αιολων).

----------


## Leo

Λουσμένος με τα χρώματα της ανατολής ο μικρός Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου την 04.08.09. Απολαύστε τον.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Λουσμένος με τα χρώματα της ανταολής ο μικρός Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου την 04.08.09. Απολαύστε τον.


*Yπέροχα χρώματα, υπέροχη φωτογραφία!!Μπράβο κάπτεν!!!
Ευχαριστούμε!!!
*

----------


## diagoras

[QUOTE=Leo;244539]Λουσμένος με τα χρώματα της ανατολής ο μικρός Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου την 04.08.09. Απολαύστε τον.

Καταπληκτικη φωογραφια καπταιν.Απ τις καλυτερες που υπαρχουν στο φορουμ

----------


## dokimakos21

> Λουσμένος με τα χρώματα της ανατολής ο μικρός Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου την 04.08.09. Απολαύστε τον.


Εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια καπτεν...

----------


## leonidas

> Λουσμένος με τα χρώματα της ανατολής ο μικρός Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ, στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου την 04.08.09. Απολαύστε τον.


 
Ενα εχω να πω, η μας κοροιδευει η εχει παιξει με το φωτοσοπ... :Razz:  :Razz: 

Παντως αν στα αληθεια ειναι δικια σου η φωτο σου αξιζουν πολλα συγχαριτηρια, πραγματικα...

Ειναι Πανεμορφη Λεο !!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ*...στην Τηνο.

ploio044.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο AIOLOS KENTERIS II_

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ*...στην Τηνο.
> 
> ploio044.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο AIOLOS KENTERIS II_


Καταπλικτικι φωτο σε ευχαριστω πολλι να σε καλα !!!

----------


## Leo

Για τους Νελίτες, ο ευέλικτος μικρός της οικογένειας, χωράει παντού και κάνει σβέλτες μανούβρες. Εδώ στην Νάξο με αποχρώσεις απο το ηλιοβασίλεμα!

----------


## MYTILENE

....Και κλασικά τα κάνει όλα μούσκεμα :Razz: !!!!Η φώτο σου τα σπάει LEO.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ*...Συρος 14-8-2009.

DSCN2604.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους  dokimakos21 και Aiolos Kenteris II_

----------


## opelmanos

_ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ2 ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΡΟ ΤΟ 2002_


_Συνημμένο Αρχείο 56917_
Χαρισμένη στον TSS APOLON ,ΑIOLOS KENTERHS II LEO

----------


## NAXOS

ΕΞΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΞΟΥ

IMG_2025.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σας ευχαριστω πολλι παιδια για τις φωτο !!Τελιες ειναι και τον 2 σας !!

----------


## vinman

Ερμούπολη Κυριακή 20 Σεπτεμβρίου!
Αφιερωμένη στον Nikos V..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57554

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ερμούπολη Κυριακή 20 Σεπτεμβρίου!
> Αφιερωμένη στον Nikos V..!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57554


Ευχαριστω vinman και φυσικα ανταποδιδω.....

P8090120_resize.JPG

----------


## leonidas

AEOLOS KENTERIS II

SYROS PORT  7/8/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0951.jpg

----------


## vinman

Σάββατο πρωί 19 Σεπτεμβρίου στη Σύρο!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57853

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ*...Συρος 14-8-2009.

DSCN2602.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο dokimakos21._

----------


## zozef

Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ ρεμετζο στην Ιο Αυγουστος 2009

P8120060.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ ρεμετζο στην Ιο Αυγουστος 2009


 AXA!!!! Τι βλεπω εδω; Νεο ταλεντο. Καλωσορισες φιλε zozef και παντα τετοια.

----------


## roussosf

> AXA!!!! Τι βλεπω εδω; Νεο ταλεντο. Καλωσορισες φιλε zozef και παντα τετοια.


roci ειναι τακτικος θαμωνας και της Τηνου

----------


## roussosf

ο Αιολος δεμενος (πεδκλωμενος για ορισμενους)την παραμονη των εκλογων στη Συρο
τι τραβαει η φουκαριαρα η μπιντα

DSC01845.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

> (πεδκλωμενος για ορισμενους)


Ισως τη μονη λεξη που δεν θα περιμενα να δω ποτε στο διαδυκτιο. Αραγε αν πατησει κανεις το μεταφραστικο του Google τι να βγαζει ? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Καλλιτεχνικοτατη φωτογραφια roussof ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ*...στην Συρο 7-8-2009.

DSCN2217.jpg

----------


## leonidas

AEOLOS KETERIS II

SYROS PORT 5/8/09  :Very Happy: 

DSCN0848.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ*...στην Τηνο.
_Φωτο ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ_

00049.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ-Τηνος...

skan006.jpg

Χαρισμενη στους tss apollon k leonida...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II βγαινει απο τη δεξαμενη τω ναυπηγειων σκαραμαγκα το 2008


IMG_6461.JPG

----------


## sg3

υπαρχει καποια φοτο με τον αιολο 2 που να ειναι ανεβασμενο στην δεξαμενη?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ*...Συρος 7-8-2009.

DSCN2210.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ-20/8/03 Μπαινοντας στο μεσα λιμανι της Μυκονου!

skan027.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Στη Σύρο με φόντο το Γαϊδουρονήσι

166_644516122009.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,Nikos_V,Tss Apollon,dokimakos21.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

* Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ*...Συρος 14-8-2009.

DSCN2609.jpg
_χαρισμενη στους φιλους dokimakos21 και NaiasII._

----------


## gnikles

ΤΡΑΒΗΓΜΕΝΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
Scan00088.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> Στη Σύρο με φόντο το Γαϊδουρονήσι
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68940
> Αφιερωμένη στους Leo,Nikos_V,Tss Apollon,dokimakos21.


Σπυρο σε ευχαριστω πολυ και ανταποδιδω!!

PB110037_resize.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Σύρο,Σάββατο 26 Δεκέμβρη!!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Leonidas και TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70504

----------


## nkr

To ΑΕΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ μπαινει στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους vinmann,nikos_v,tss apollon και dokimakos.

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262083969

----------


## vinman

> To ΑΕΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ μπαινει στην Σαντορινη.Αφιερωμενη στους vinmann,nikos_v,tss apollon και dokimakos.
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...1&d=1262083969


*...σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με άλλη μία απο την Σαββατιάτικη αναχώρηση του απο Σύρο..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70591

----------


## nkr

Πολυ ρεαλιστικη φωτογραφια φιλε vinmann.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## sg3

που μπορω να δω αναλυτηκα και ολοκληρωμενα τα δρομολογια των αιολων για τα ενδοκυκλαδικα?

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Εχουμε χαθει παιδια τον τελευτεο καιρο  :Razz: ..και ειπα να επαναελθω διναμικα ..οριστε μερικες φωτο απο τιν σημερινι αφιξει στι φολεγανδρο ....

Υ.Γ Σορι αλα δεν ηξερα πια να προτοδιλαεξω και τις εβαλα ολες...




1.JPG

2.JPG

3.JPG

4.JPG

5.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

6.JPG

7.JPG

8.JPG

9.JPG

10.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

11.JPG

12.JPG

13.JPG

14.JPG

15.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

16.JPG

17.JPG

18.JPG

19.JPG

20.JPG

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

21.JPG............

----------


## vinman

*Σύρος,Σάββατο 26 Δεκέμβρη!
Για τον φίλο AIOLOS KENTERIS II...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70767

----------


## ορφεας

Πολύ ωραιά  vinman!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *Σύρος,Σάββατο 26 Δεκέμβρη!
> Για τον φίλο AIOLOS KENTERIS II...!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70767


Σε ευχαριστω πολλι να σε καλα!!! :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Σαν άρρωστος Νελίτης θα πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στους AIOLOS KENTERIS ΙΙ kai vinman για τις τέλειες φώτο τους!!!!
ΥΓ:Ζωγραφίζει ο κάπταιν..... :Wink: !!!!

----------


## vinman

*¶λλη μία αφιερωμένη στον φίλο MYTILENE...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71457

----------


## MYTILENE

Να είσαι καλά φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ,το βαποράκι προς το παρόν μένει ως έχει αναμένωντας κι αυτό τις εξελίξεις στην αγαπημένη μας ΝΕΛ......οι οποίες προβλέπονται ζωηρές :Wink: !!!!

----------


## Leo

Θα δούμε.... :Razz:  :Very Happy: !!! (ήρθε η σειρά μου να το πω  :Wink: )
Διότι αυτό το Αιολάκι, δύσκολα θα μας το πάρετε, το διεκδικούμε.

----------


## MYTILENE

Εχω φτιάξει ΑΤΑΚΑ όμως έτσι :Razz:  :Razz: ????Το ''ΘΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ'' κατοχυρώνετε!!!!!Χαίρομαι πολύ!!!!¶ντε κράτηστε το ΑΙΟΛΑΚΙ χαλάλι σας :Razz:

----------


## speedrunner

Τα πλάνα για τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου άνοιξαν μέχρι και 15/02 και ειναι τροποποιημένα σε σχέση με αυτά που έκανε μέχρι τώρα καθώς Τρίτη και Τετάρτη θα κάνει το δρομολόγιο του Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι απο Σύρο για Πάρο - Σέριφο - Σίφνο - Κίμωλο - Μήλο, απο ότι φαίνεται προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον δεν θα υπάρξει αντικατάσταση του Αίολος Κεντέρης Ι απο το Παναγία Πάρου. και έτσι νησιά όπως Φολέγανδρος - Σίκινος  Ανάφη απο εκεί που είχαν τρις φορές την εβδομάδα σύνδεση με Σύρο - Πάρο - Νάξο τώρα θα έχουν μόλις μια!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II εξω απο την παρο του 2007

123 (138).JPG

----------


## NAXOS

ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ

IMG_3902-2.JPG

IMG_3908-1.JPG

----------


## xidianakis

> ΠΡΙΝ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΞΟ ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟ
> 
> IMG_3902-2.JPG
> 
> IMG_3908-1.JPG


γεια σου πατριδα!!! βλεπω εχει φρεσκαδουρα στο νησι!  :Very Happy:   αντε να ερθει το καλοκαιρι να ανεβω......

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ (ΡΕΛΑΝΤΙ ) ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΝ ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ Γ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΛΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΑ ΕΞΩ .........ΜΕΧΡΙ Κ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ Τ ΝΕΡΑ !!!!!!!!ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## kapas

> ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ (ΡΕΛΑΝΤΙ ) ΤΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΕΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΝ ΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ Γ ΝΑ ΠΕΣΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΙΛΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΛΑΣΑ ΕΞΩ .........ΜΕΧΡΙ Κ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΦΕΤΕΡΙΕΣ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ Τ ΝΕΡΑ !!!!!!!!ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΑ!!!!!!!!


η τεχνολογια του πλοιου ειναι καπως διαφορετικη απο τα υπολοιπα συμβατικα... επειδη δεν ξερω και δεν θελω να σου πω τωρα στο...περιπου πως ειναι, ας μας βοηθησει καποιος που εχει γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα... :Wink:

----------


## Speedkiller

Γενικώς τα ταχύπλοα με waterjets κάνουν πολλά απόνερα!ακόμα και στο "ρελαντί" !

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II στην παρο το 2007

123.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εξαιρετικη  φωτογραφια απο τον Ben Bruce!

----------


## speedrunner

Και το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ είχε σήμερα πρόβλημα με τον καιρό μιας και οι άνεμοι που επικρατούσαν στην ευρύτερη θαλάσσια περιοχή των ΝΑ Κυκλαδων δεν επέτρεψαν τον απόπλου του πλοίου που παραμένει μέχρι και αυτή την ώρα βόρια της Ανάφης!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II εν πλω στη ροτα για παρο το 2007


7-8 sep 2007 (184).JPG

Για τους πολλους φιλους της ΝΕΛ

----------


## Leo

Aeolos Kenteris II, πορεία για Πάρο με φρέκο γαρμπή, πριν λίγο από το σπίτι μου. 
Για τον ΒΕΝ BRUCE που αφιέρωσε στους Νελίτες αλλά και στους απανταχού Συριανούς.

DSCN2386akII.jpg

----------


## leonidas

Για τον super ανταποκριτή πανταχού παρών καπτεν Λεό!  :Very Happy: 

HSC *AEOLOS KENTERIS II*

Συρος 3/1/2010 


DSCN3402.jpg

----------


## nissos_mykonos

αφιερωμενη στον μανο(opelmanos)............
χθες στη συρο

----------


## nissos_mykonos

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77327

στην συρο...........

----------


## speedrunner

Ας δούμε την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOPnk9Bmfk

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ας δούμε την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOPnk9Bmfk


Ωραίο το βιντεάκι σου φίλε...και όλο αυτό για να πάρει  2 άτομα + 2 ΙΧ και να τη κάνει :Razz:  :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Ας δούμε την σημερινή άφιξη του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsOPnk9Bmfk


Τέλειο να είσαι καλά  :Wink:

----------


## navielect

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες  :Very Happy:

----------


## zozef

> Ωραίο το βιντεάκι σου φίλε...και όλο αυτό για να πάρει 2 άτομα + 2 ΙΧ και να τη κάνει!!!!


Στη Κιμωλο αρκετες φορες ουτε καβο δεν ριχνει,ισα-ισα την πορτα !!

----------


## ALKAIOS

ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ?

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι στην Μήλο!!!!

----------


## vinman

*...έξοδος απο Ερμούπολη στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου '09..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81724

----------


## Trakman

Εντυπωσιακή φώτο Μάνο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Το εργαλείο αυτή την στιγμή κατευθύνετε πρός την Ελευσίνα. Πιθανών για 2 μερούλες πλυσιματάκι και μετα επιστροφή...

----------


## Leo

Να του ξετσιμπλιάσουνε λίγο τα ματάκια του (τα τρξιματάκια από τις άγκυρες εννοώ, να αστράψει). :Wink:

----------


## speedrunner

Καλά ΕΛΕΟΣ!!! Πρώτα αφήνουν χωρίς πλοίο την γραμμή του ΑΚ1 για πάρα πολύ καιρό και τώρα βγάζουν και το ΑΚ2 χωρίς να τα αντικαταστήσουν απο κανένα πλοίο!!!!! και να πεις οτι δεν έχει να το αντικαταστήσει να πω εντάξει αλλά απο την στιγμη που έχει πλοία τα οποία κάθονται στο πέραμα είναι απαράδεκτη και η εταιρία αλλά και το υπουργείο(?) που επιτρέπει να γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα σε επιδοτούμενη γραμμή!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

E καλα μήν κάνεις έτσι, σίγουρα η εταιρία θα έχει δικαίωμε μερικές μέρες το χρόνο να σταματα την γραμμή για επισκευές! Εξάλου δέν έχει σχέση η μία γραμμή με την άλλη...

----------


## speedrunner

> E καλα μήν κάνεις έτσι, σίγουρα η εταιρία θα έχει δικαίωμε μερικές μέρες το χρόνο να σταματα την γραμμή για επισκευές! Εξάλου δέν έχει σχέση η μία γραμμή με την άλλη...


Μερικές μέρες σίγουρα αλλα η γραμμή του ΑΚ1 είναι εκτός απο τις 13/01 πάνω απο 2 μήνες δηλαδή και όπως λες και εσύ μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση η μια γραμμή με την άλλη αλλά απο την στιγμή που ανήκουν στην ίδια εταιρία επηρεάζει η μια την άλλη οπως είδαμε και τον τελευταίο καιρό που το ΑΚ2 έκανε 2 φορές την εβδομάδα την γραμμή του ΑΚ1. :Cool:

----------


## gpap2006

Την Παρασκευή ξαναρχίζει δρομολόγια.

----------


## speedrunner

> Την Παρασκευή ξαναρχίζει δρομολόγια.



Το είδα και εγώ και η απορία μου είναι, για την ετήσια ακινησία του θα ξανασταματήσει?????

----------


## Apostolos

Εχουμε παρεξηγήσει τον όρο ετήσια ακινησία. Ενα πλοίο μπορεί να περάσει τους ετήσιους ελέγχους του νηογνώμονα ακόμα και έν πλω χωρίς να ειναι η υποχρεωτική του ακινησία σε κάποιο ντόκο. Το ότι οι εταιρίες το χρησιμοποιούν ως πρόσχημα (έχουν άλλωστε το δικαίωμα) για να κάνουν οικονομία τους χειμερινούς μήνες είναι άλλο καπέλο...

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ 21/3 ΑΠΟ ΙΟ ?????

----------


## Ergis

σε ενα αλλο θεμα διαβασα οτι θα φυγει και αυτομαζι με τον αλλο αιολο.παιζει κατι τετοιο;;

----------


## kenteris

mallon paei gia toulon france mazi me to aderfaki tou kai sti thesi tou tha mpei to aqua.an kano lathos mporei kapoios na me diorthosei!

----------


## proussos

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ στη Νάξο...χορεύοντας με μαέστρο τον Cpt Κώστα Καψάλη !

AeKe_nax.jpg
*

----------


## Nikos_V

> *ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ στη Νάξο...χορεύοντας με μαέστρο τον Cpt Κώστα Καψάλη !*


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτα για τον cpt Κωστα και τα ρεμετζα του...

P6170076.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ σε άφιξή του στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού!!!!Στον vinman.theofilos-ship,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos  21,Nick Maroulis,φανούλα,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,nkr,marsant!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83697

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83698

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Τέλειεσ φωτό μαγέβεσε μόνο που τις βλέπεις! διστυχώς δεν έχω τη δυνατότητα να σας δείξω και εγώ μερικές μιας και το πλοίο δεν έρχετε Αθήνα. Αλλά όμως επιφυλλάσομαι στο μέλλον τώρα μου αρκούν προς το παρόν οι δικές σας φωτογραφίες αφού είναι άψογες και πεντακάθαρες!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## Leo

Τα πήρες όλα κι έφυγες Αρτέμη!!!! Κι αν δεν έφυγες..... να κοντός ψαλμός! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ σε άφιξή του στο λιμάνι του Αθηνιού!!!!Στον vinman.theofilos-ship,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos  21,Nick Maroulis,φανούλα,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,nkr,marsant!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83697
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83698


...Γειά σου ''Σαντορινιέ'' Αρτέμη με τα ωραία σου!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

¶φού σας άρεσε ορίστε άλλη μια με την αναχώρηση του...
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83707

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Υπέροχη Αρτέμη να είσαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε ...

----------


## diagoras

Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ στην Τηνο 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 376.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους artmios sintihakis,leo,NAXOS,Nissos Mykonos,nikos_v,proussos

----------


## Nikos_V

> Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ στην Τηνο 
> ΤΙΝΟS 2 376.JPG 
> Αφιερωμενη στους artmios sintihakis,leo,NAXOS,Nissos Mykonos,nikos_v,proussos


Ευχαριστω πολυ diagora :Very Happy: 
Ανταποδιδω με μια εν πλω....


P4040451.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω :Very Happy:  
AEOLOS.JPG 
(ειχε ταχυτητα)

----------


## Nikos_V

> Ευχαριστω 
> AEOLOS.JPG 
> (ειχε ταχυτητα)


Βραδυνη αφιξη στην Τηνο? :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Βραδυνη αφιξη στην Τηνο?


 Ακριβως Νικο :Wink:

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Ξεκούραση στο "Νησάκι", στο νέο μώλο.


Και στις 11.45 παίρνει θέση στο κυρίως λιμάνι για να αναχωρήσει στις 12.00 για Πάρο, Νάξο, Φολέγανδρο, Σίκινο, Ιο, Θηρασιά, Θήρα, Ανάφη.









Σημείωση: Ετσι θα έπρεπε να είναι οι προσκρουστήρες σε όλο το λιμάνι (όπως στο νέο μώλο των κρουαζιερόπλοιων). Και όχι κρεμασμένες ρόδες φορτηγών !!!
Πόσο κοστίζουν ρε παιδιά? Πόσα χρόνια θα περιμένουμε ακόμη?

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ στην Τηνο 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83968 
> Αφιερωμενη στους artmios sintihakis,leo,NAXOS,Nissos Mykonos,nikos_v,proussos


 Blepo tou balane kai simeaki me to sinialo tis eterias ...
Pote einai i foto? :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

> Blepo tou balane kai simeaki me to sinialo tis eterias ...
> Pote einai i foto?


 Η φωτογραφια φιλε μου ειναι την Μ.Παρασκευη

----------


## STRATHGOS

> Η φωτογραφια φιλε μου ειναι την Μ.Παρασκευη


 Den ksero pantos proti fora blepo se kenteri simeaki eki xe xe ma kepali o istos pou ine se kamia foto den exo di....

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα η ΝΕΛ μας έχει γεμίσει εκπλήξεις.....
Εδώ η δέυτερη. Για που το έβαλε το Αιολάκι μας?

akII.JPG

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως είχα αναφέρει και εδώ απο σήμερα το πλοίο είναι εκτός δρομολογίων.
Τώρα για πού??? Χθες στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου κατα την τελευταία του άφιξη ακούστηκε ότι θα πάει Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-Βόλο, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό βέβαια!!!

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ speedrunner, μου είχε διαφύγει η πρώτη αναφορά σου στο θέμα. Περικοπές παντού, γιατί όχι κι εδώ?

----------


## BULKERMAN

Και το Κεντέρης ΙΙ ακολουθεί το Ι για Γαλλία...

----------


## Apostolos

Στο καλό!!! Και να μην ξανάρθουν! Αντε να δούμε κανα σοβαρο πλοίο επιτέλους!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Στο καλό!!! Και να μην ξανάρθουν! Αντε να δούμε κανα σοβαρο πλοίο επιτέλους!


Τα έχεις σε εκτίμηση αυτά τα σκαριά απ'ότι βλέπω..:mrgreen:

----------


## sg3

> Και το Κεντέρης ΙΙ ακολουθεί το Ι για Γαλλία...


ειναι σιγουρο οτι φευγει?

----------


## sg3

> Όπως είχα αναφέρει και εδώ απο σήμερα το πλοίο είναι εκτός δρομολογίων.
> Τώρα για πού??? Χθες στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου κατα την τελευταία του άφιξη ακούστηκε ότι θα πάει Θεσσαλονίκη-Σποράδες-Βόλο, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει αυτό βέβαια!!!


 μακαρι να ανεβει!χρειαζεται και η θεσ/νικη καλα πλοια!

----------


## Apostolos

Ακουσα οτι το πλοίο χτύπισε στη Σαντορινη στην πλώρη και τώρα βρίσκετε στον προλιμένα... Αλήθεια???

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> μακαρι να ανεβει!χρειαζεται και η θεσ/νικη καλα πλοια!


Είναι κάτι το οποίο το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει.... Η Θεσσαλονίκη πλέον είναι ¶γονη Γραμμή.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tolis milos

Πριν μια ωρα περιπου το πλοιο μεθορμισε στο μωλο τησ Δ.Ε.Η. 
DSC03128.jpg

DSC03130.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

To Πλοίο έχει σε όλο το μήκος του συνεχή χτυπήματα και γδαρσίματα. Πιθανών να δούμε μια μεγάλη επισκευή ώστε να μας αφήσει σε καλή κατάσταση...

----------


## ιθακη

> Πριν μια ωρα περιπου το πλοιο μεθορμισε στο μωλο τησ Δ.Ε.Η. 
> DSC03128.jpg
> 
> DSC03130.jpg


 
και οριστε πριν παει στον μολο της ΔΕΗ οταν ξεκωλουσε απο την παγοδα με την βοηθεια του αρχαγγελου

aeolos kenteris ii.jpg

----------


## nkr

Εχοντας λυσει καβους απο το λιμανι της Παρου και ενω κανει την μανουβρα.
Photo : Hlias

----------


## Stylianos

ακόμα στον μόλο της Δ.Ε.Η βρισκεται  :Confused:

----------


## Rocinante

Εγω ξερετε οτι σπανια διαβαζω τα ταχυπλοα. Τωρα τα μαθαινω ολα αυτα που προηγηθηκαν. Στυλιανε το πλοιο συμφωνα με το Ais ειναι ακομα στο μωλο της ΔΕΗ.
Πηγα ως εκει την πρωτομαγια αλλα δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα να σας βγαλω καμια καλυτερη.

P4010116.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Να προσθεσω και εγω δυο προχθεσινες απο τον μωλο για ολους τους φιλους του.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AEOLOS KENTERIS II στην ανδρο

d.JPG

Για τον φιλο tasos @@@

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α ρε Κωστη κατι τετοια πετας...και μετα αντε να μην σκαλωσεις στην οθονη σου!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...Τρομερη!!

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά πουλήθηκε και αυτό ή θα επιστρέψει στα ενδοκυκλαδικά του? Ξέρουμε κάτι νεώτερο?

----------


## SAPPHO

Πέμπτη έχει δρομολόγιο από Λαύριο στις 15.00  :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ-Σημερα κατα την αναχωριση του για το Λαυριο..!*
*P5121215.jpg*

----------


## Leo

Κουκλί είναι, το είδα από το Φάληρο περί τις 18.40 που έφευγε. Καλά ταξίδια!!!!

----------


## erenShip

παιδιά ποιο είναι το δρομολόγιό του? :Confused:

----------


## speedrunner

> παιδιά ποιο είναι το δρομολόγιό του?


αυτό που είχε δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι!!!!!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

> παιδιά ποιο είναι το δρομολόγιό του?


Ορίστε παρακαλώ   :
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89620

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

> Ορίστε παρακαλώ  :
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89620


Το λινκ δεν βγάζει τιποτα ... λεει οτι δεν ειναι εγκυρο .

----------


## dokimakos21

*AEOLOS KENTERIS II
*
P5121207.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Eρμούπολη 26 Δεκεμβρίου 2009!
Για όλους τους Συριανούς φίλους!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 90571

----------


## MYTILENE

Vinman η φώτο σου πολύ καλή,συνδυάζει 2 κλασικά ονόματα πλέον της Σύρου......ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ-ΛΕΙΒΑΔΑΡΑΣ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Ο Αίολος στη Νάξο









(Τραβηγμένες από την ταράτσα του σπιτιού μου και από το BS Naxos)

----------


## Leo

Για όλους τους Νελίτες από την έδρα του......

DSCN8314.jpg

----------


## diagoras

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ-βραδυνη αναχωρηση
ρς 040.JPG

----------


## Leo

Για το Ζώζεφ που δεν ειναι στο 10ο παράθυρο του....

DSCN8322.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλα το λεω ,τυφλα ναχει η αντικατασκοπευτικη!!!!
IMG_0971NA.jpg

----------


## NAXOS

ΧΘΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ , ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΝΑΞΟΥ - ΠΑΡΟΥ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΑ

IMG_5337-1.JPG

----------


## parianos

Ημουν στο Κουφονησι και το φωτογραφισα....

IMG_1949.JPG

IMG_1953.JPG

IMG_1956.JPG

ημουν στο πλοιο απο Ναξο προς Παρο στις 30 Ιουνιου και με 23 κομβους του GPS μου σε 45 λεπτα, το εσωτερικο του...

IMG_2018.JPG

----------


## gnikles

ΧΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΥΤΙLΕΝΕ!!!
DSCN1775.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε όπως επίσης και τον φίλο pariano :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Ένα βαπόρι που εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!
(Το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στον καθρέπτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!)
Για τους DeepBlue, douzoune, Nikos_V, zozef, gnikles, MYTILENE, diagoras

Trakakis_P7102737.jpg

----------


## gnikles

> Ένα βαπόρι που εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!
> (Το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στον καθρέπτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!)
> Για τους DeepBlue, douzoune, Nikos_V, zozef, gnikles, MYTILENE, diagoras
> 
> Trakakis_P7102737.jpg


 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΙΛΕ ΤΡΑΚΜΑΝ!!!!

----------


## diagoras

> Ένα βαπόρι που εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!
> (Το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στον καθρέπτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!)
> Για τους DeepBlue, douzoune, Nikos_V, zozef, gnikles, MYTILENE, diagoras
> 
> Trakakis_P7102737.jpg


 Ησυχια δεν εχεις βραδυατικα 
ΤΙΝΟS 2 375.JPG 
Για σενα

----------


## opelmanos

> Ένα βαπόρι που εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!
> (Το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στον καθρέπτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!)
> Για τους DeepBlue, douzoune, Nikos_V, zozef, gnikles, MYTILENE, diagoras
> 
> Trakakis_P7102737.jpg


 Ε ρε τα εργαλεία φωτιά πήραν και σήμερα

----------


## Trakman

> Ησυχια δεν εχεις βραδυατικα 
> ΤΙΝΟS 2 375.JPG 
> Για σενα


Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία, η γωνία λήψης τονίζει ιδιαίτερα την επιβλητική φιγούρα του βάπορα!!!! Να'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## MYTILENE

Σας ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως και τους 2 για τις τέλειες φώτο :Wink:

----------


## hsw

> Ένα βαπόρι που εξωτερικά τουλάχιστον μ'αρέσει πολύ!!!
> (Το σήμα της ΝΕΛ στον καθρέπτη είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!)
> Για τους DeepBlue, douzoune, Nikos_V, zozef, gnikles, MYTILENE, diagoras
> 
> Trakakis_P7102737.jpg


Πάρα πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία με πολύ ωραία χρώματα!! Όπως και όλες οι άλλες που ανεβάζεις!!

Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι; Γιατί ο Αίολος δένει πολύ συχνά στη θέση αυτή, όπου δεν πρυμνοδετεί; Μεταφέρεται απλά σε εκείνο το σημείο επειδή δεν υπάρχει χώρος για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία ή υπάρχει κάποια άλλη εξήγηση;

----------


## gnikles

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου!!!!
DSCN1773.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ-Εχ8ές κατα την άφιξη του στην Σύρο
Για τους Nikos V.,Leo,Vinman,Trakman
P7152754.jpg*

----------


## AGIOS GEORGIOS

Τέλεια η φωτογραφία πατριώτη σχίζεις και εσύ βλέπω!!!   :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Το πρώτο φως της ημέρας λούζει τον Αίολο στη Σύρο...!
Για τους Leo, vinman, Nikos_V, NikosP, dokimakos21, gnikles, hsw

Trakakis_P7102758.jpg

----------


## vinman

Φώτη και Γιώργο φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και επιφυλάσσομαι... :Wink:

----------


## gnikles

> Το πρώτο φως της ημέρας λούζει τον Αίολο στη Σύρο...!
> Για τους Leo, vinman, Nikos_V, NikosP, dokimakos21, gnikles, hsw
> 
> Trakakis_P7102758.jpg


 Γιώργο ευχαριστώ πανέμορφη!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Αντε ώρα του ειναι και αυτού...

----------


## gasim

τι μας λέει η Πυθία?

----------


## aegeanspeedlines

> τι μας λέει η Πυθία?


Γαλλία?? Λέω εγώ τώρα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ_...Συρος 23-7-2010.
DSCN3835.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ-¶φιξη στην Σύρο..!*
P7152750.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ..._Τηνος_ 12-8-2010._
DSCN4897.jpg

DSCN4900.jpg
_χαρισμενες σε ολους  τους φιλους_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ...Μυκονος 14-8-2010._
_ DSCN4991.jpg_
_ Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στην Τηνο 19-8

19-8-2010 ΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ.JPG

ΕΙΣΟΔΟΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 19-8-2010.JPG

ΡΕΜΕΤΖΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΗΝΟ 19-8-2010.JPG

Και λιγο πριν το νετα και ενα μπλξιμο στο βιλαι

ΜΠΛΕΓΜΕΝΟ ΒΙΛΑΙ 19-8-2010.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ...Μυκονος 14-8-2010._
DSCN5007.jpg

DSCN5009.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## gasim

Και μια όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένη.  Το 'κατάστρωμα' του Αιολάκου.  Τραβηγμένη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από το Λαύριο.

Aiolos Kenteris II deck.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Και μια όχι και τόσο συνηθισμένη. Το 'κατάστρωμα' του Αιολάκου. Τραβηγμένη λίγο πριν την αναχώρηση από το Λαύριο.
> 
> Aiolos Kenteris II deck.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε για τη μάλλον άγνωστη μεριά του πλοίου. Φαντάζομαι με την αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι απαγορεύεται και η έξοδος στο κατάστρωμα αυτό και ας είναι οι ταχύτητες του πλοίου μακρυά από αυτές ενός ταχύπλοου.

----------


## gasim

Ναι, λίγο μετά που ξεκολλήσαμε από το λιμάνι, μας μαζέψανε μέσα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._
DSCN5508.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Ναι, λίγο μετά που ξεκολλήσαμε από το λιμάνι, μας μαζέψανε μέσα...


 Ετσι μην χασουμε και κανεναν

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ στην Σύρο στις 13-8-2010...*
P8131446.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ..._Τηνος_ 2-9-2010._
IMG_1351.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Σπυρος Μ._

----------


## dokimakos21

> _Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ..._Τηνος_ 2-9-2010._
> IMG_1351.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Σπυρος Μ._


Υπεροχη φωτογραφια φίλε TSS APOLLON..!

----------


## proussos

*Για λίγες ημέρες στην πλοιαρχία του ο Χριστόφορος Σκαμάγκας ο οποίος αντικαθιστά τον Κώστα Καψάλη λόγω γάμου και βάπτισης !*
*Θερμές ευχές στον Κώστα,στην Νεκταρία και στη μικρή τους Μελίνα !*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ_...Συρος 12-9-2010.
DSCN6209.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ...Μυκονος 28-8-2010._ 
DSCN5503.jpg
_Για ολους τους φιλους_

----------


## leonidas

*Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ*, αναχώρηση απ'την Σύρο 27/7/09  :Cool: 

DSCN0304.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Σημερινη αφιξη στο λιμανι της Ερμουπολης!
DSCN1323.jpg

DSCN1333.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους ΤSS APOLLON, dokimakos21, leonidas, manoubras 33, Nissos Mykonos, douzoune

Trakakis_P7102833.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε Trakman και ανταποδιδω_

_Aιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ...Συρος   16-10-2010_
DSCN7500.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Χθες 21/11/2010 μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι απο κινητό και απο μεγάλη απόσταση. :Sad: 

DSC00277.JPG

DSC00278.JPG

DSC00279.JPG

DSC00280.JPG

DSC00282.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

> Χθες 21/11/2010 μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Φολεγάνδρου.
> Συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι απο κινητό και απο μεγάλη απόσταση.


 Αν και από κινητό είναι ωραίες οι φώτο σου,μπράβο!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ  ΕΙΝΕ ΔΕΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΙΟΥ.. ΛΟΓΟ ΚΑΚΩΝ ΚΑΙΡΙΚΩΝ ΣΗΝΘΗΚΩΝ !!

----------


## chiotis

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ στο Λαυριο ..
Αφιρωμενες στους :MYTILENE,giorgos_249,DOUZOUNE,pantelis2009,Aposto  los ,ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Πολύ όμορφες, ευχαριστώ!*

----------


## nkr

*Δεξια στροφη και δεσαμε........
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,mytilene,giorgos 249,Giovanaut,Dimitris T.,chiotis,speedrunner,Trakman,leonidas,manoubras 33 και Καρολο*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου :Wink: .

----------


## Stylianos

*¶φιξη στην Πάρο ενα χειμωνιάτικο απόγευμα...*

----------


## Amorgos66

...πολλά μπουγέλα επιφύλασε ο Αιολος σήμερα για τους καβοδέτες
της Αιγιάλης.....!!! :Very Happy: 
Συνολικός όγκος μετακίνησης ...¶φιξη επιβατων+οχημάτων: 0
                                           Αναχώρηση: επιβάτες: 1
                                                            οχήματα : 0

aeolos.JPG

aeolow2.JPG

----------


## Giovanaut

Και υστερα ονομαζονται αγονες κατι γραμμες με 40 φορτηγα το δρομολογιο και με 45' standby σε καθε λιμανι.....!!!

----------


## chiotis

> *Δεξια στροφη και δεσαμε........
> Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,tss apollon,deep blue,mytilene,giorgos 249,Giovanaut,Dimitris T.,chiotis,speedrunner,Trakman,leonidas,manoubras 33 και Καρολο*


Πολυ καλη ,ευχαριστω :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας .
gigi 003NA.jpg

----------


## AegeanIslands

> ...πολλά μπουγέλα επιφύλασε ο Αιολος σήμερα για τους καβοδέτες
> της Αιγιάλης.....!!!
> Συνολικός όγκος μετακίνησης ...¶φιξη επιβατων+οχημάτων: 0
> Αναχώρηση: επιβάτες: 1
> οχήματα : 0
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118739
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118740


Ti Μακελεια ειναι αυτα? :Confused:

----------


## mike_rodos

> Και υστερα ονομαζονται αγονες κατι γραμμες με 40 φορτηγα το δρομολογιο και με 45' standby σε καθε λιμανι.....!!!


Kαι δεν είναι και συμφέρουσες! Σόρρυ για το off topic....

----------


## Amorgos66

....κάθε Δευτέρα αυτά εχουμε......!!
...οταν θα ξεκουφωθούν,..αν δεν εχουν ήδη....,ολα τα λιμάνια της
άγονης και οχι μόνο,...θα αντιληφθουν ΄καποιοι΄ οτι τα πλοία αυτά δεν 
κάνουν για μας....!!...τέλος...!!
....δείτε ένα σημερινό στιγμιότυπο....!!
..και που να δειτε και το βίντεο.....!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Δηλαδή ο καβοδέτης έχει καταντήσει κάθε Δευτέρα να γίνετε χειμερινός κολυμβητής είτε το θέλει, είτε όχι.  :Sad:  :Wink:  Τουλάχιστον βαρέα-ανθυγιεινά του κολλάνε :Razz: .

----------


## mike_rodos

> ....κάθε Δευτέρα αυτά εχουμε......!!
> ...οταν θα ξεκουφωθούν,..αν δεν εχουν ήδη....,ολα τα λιμάνια της
> άγονης και οχι μόνο,...θα αντιληφθουν ΄καποιοι΄ οτι τα πλοία αυτά δεν 
> κάνουν για μας....!!...τέλος...!!
> ....δείτε ένα σημερινό στιγμιότυπο....!!
> ..και που να δειτε και το βίντεο.....!!


Mία φωτογραφία... Χίλιες λέξεις.... Θα συμφωνίσω σε όλα μαζί σου! Περιμένουμε να δούμε και το βιντεάκι...

----------


## speedrunner

Τα ίδια, για να μην πω και πολύ χειρότερα συμβαίνουν και στην Φολέγανδρο κάθε φορά που έχει άφιξη στο λιμάνι.

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα και καλη σαρακοστη,ηΣυρος by night σας περιμενει!!!
Κ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ 108NA.jpg

----------


## speedrunner

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι το πλοίο της εταιρείας Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΤΧΠ ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ όπου παραμένει στο λιμένα Σύρου με απαγορευτικό λόγω δυσμενών καιρικών συνθηκών, μετά την άρση του απαγορευτικού θα αναχωρήσει την Τετάρτη 23/03/2011 και ώρα 06:00 για το δρομολόγιο της Τρίτης 22/03/2011 προς Πάρο-Νάξο-Φολέγανδρο-Σίκινο-Ίο-Σίκινο-Θηρασιά-Θήρα-Ανάφη και επιστροφή και την Πέμπτη 24/03/2011 για το δρομολόγιο από Σύρο προς Κύθνο–Κέα-Λαύριο.
Τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου διαμορφώνονται ως εξής:

ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ 23/03/2011: ΣΥΡΟΣ (αν 06:00) - ΠΑΡΟΣ (αφ 07:00 αν 07:10) - ΝΑΞΟΣ (αφ 08:10 an 08:30) - ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ (αφ 10:00 αν 10:20) - ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ (αφ 11:00 αν 11:20) - ΙΟΣ (αφ 11:40 αν 12:00) - ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ (αφ 12:50 αν 13:10) - ΘΗΡΑ (αφ 13:20 αν 13:30) - ΑΝΑΦΗ (αφ 14:40 αν 15:00) - ΘΗΡΑ (αφ 16:10 αν 16:15) - ΘΗΡΑΣΙΑ (αφ 16:30 αν 16:35) - ΙΟΣ (αφ 17:45 αν 17:50) - ΣΙΚΙΝΟΣ (αφ 18:10 αν 18:15) - ΦΟΛΕΓΑΝΔΡΟΣ (αφ 18:55 αν 19:00) - ΝΑΞΟΣ (αφ 20:30 αν 20:35) - ΠΑΡΟΣ (αφ 21:15 αν 21:20) - ΣΥΡΟΣ (αφ 22:25)

ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 24/03/2011: ΣΥΡΟΣ (αν 02:25) - ΚΥΘΝΟΣ (αφ 04:10 αν 04:15) - ΚΕΑ (αφ 05:10 αν 05:15) - ΛΑΥΡΙΟ (αφ 06:00)


http://www.nel.gr/index.asp?a_id=87&news_id=818


*θέλω να δω σε ποια λιμάνια θα καταφέρει να πιάσει με αυτό τον καιρό το πλοίο, ήδη απο την Νάξο πέρασε και δεν "ακούμπησε"*

----------


## speedrunner

Μετά την Νάξο το πλοίο δεν έπιασε ούτε Φολέγανδρο ούτε Σίκινο ούτε και Ίο, πραγματικά απορώ με αυτούς που έχουν επιτρέψει τον απόπλου αυτών των πλοίων σήμερα!!!! Ο καιρός είναι χειρότερος απο χθες!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τί, απλά κάνει βόλτες στο Αιγαίο!!!!! Ας αράξει κάπου και ας κάνει το δρομολόγιο μετά. :Wink:

----------


## NAXOS

ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗς ΝΑΞΟΥ ( ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ)

IMG_8126-1.JPGIMG_8138.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ειδικα η πρωτη ειναι τελεια!*

----------


## gpap2006

Τσάμπα καίει καύσιμα αφού δεν παίρνει επιδότιση όταν δεν δένει στα λιμάνια.

----------


## giorgos_249

*Καλυτερα για ολους το καυσιμο που καιει τζαμπα παρα μια αποτυχημενη προσεγγιση με προσκρουση που θα κοστισει στην εταιρεια πολυ περισσοτερο και οχι μονο οικονομικα συν το οτι μπορει να υπαρξουν και τραυματισμοι...........*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Πως να δέσει με τέτοιο καιρό στο λιμάνι. Σε κάτι τέτοιες περιπτώσεις φαίνεται ότι αυτού του τύπου τα πλοία δεν κάνουν για ενδοκυκλαδικά κατά τους χειμερινούς μήνες. Χρειάζονται συμβατικά πλοία και όχι ταχύπλοα για αυτές τις γραμμές για να μην ταλαιπωρείται ο κόσμος που ταξιδεύει.

----------


## pantelis2009

> ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ ΠΡΩΙΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗς ΝΑΞΟΥ ( ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΙΑΣΕΙ)
> 
> IMG_8126-1.JPGIMG_8138.JPG


 Ευχαριστούμε φίλε NAXOS για την άμμεση ανταπόκριση, καταπληκτικές φωτο :Surprised: .

----------


## GiannisV

Πρωορίζεται το πλοίο για τη γραμμή Ικαρίας-Σάμου?

----------


## sylver23

Για το Αιολος Κεντέρης Ι  έχει ζητήσει η ΝΕΛ από το ΣΑΣ την γραμμή Ικαρίας - Σάμου

----------


## Giannis G.

Η εταιρία δεν κατέθεσε έτημα για δρομολόγηση του Αίολος Κεντέρης 2 στο Σ.Α.Σ το οποιο σημαίνει οτι και για το 2013 το πλοιο ειναι εκτως δρομολογίων;;

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ενω ας πουμε οι αλλοι 2 κεντέρηδες που κατέθεσε αίτημα θα ταξιδέψουν...* *Μονο ο ΙΙ κατα τη γνωμη μου ειναι πιθανο να ταξιδέψει στις Σποράδες η κάπου αλλού, υπαρχουν και επόμενα ΣΑΣ....*

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αιολος Εξπρες ΙΙ τοτε... στη Μυκονο του 2003

AEOLOS 2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Kαι το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ στις 19-06-2012 εκεί που βρίσκετε στριμωγμένο.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ Ι&#92.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Επιτέλους το κατάλαβαν!!!    http://www.ship-broker.eu/monohull-s...r-2000-france/
Αλλά δεν ξεκινάμε από το μικρότερο αυτό μπορεί να δουλέψει και τώρα!
Λέει και την καταναλωσούλα του 4,5 τόνους την ώρα στους 35,5 κόμβους, αλλά και την τιμή που ζητούν 12,5 εκατομμύρια Ευρώ Ελλάδος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επιτέλους το κατάλαβαν!!!    http://www.ship-broker.eu/monohull-s...r-2000-france/


Και εδώ ισχύουν τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν στα τρία τελευταία ποστ στο θέμα του _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_.

----------


## Amorgos66

...δειτε ωραία πράματα....!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QztduUtQFoE

----------


## Apostolos

Κρίμα... Κοντέυει ενας χρόνος περίπου απο το τελευταίο μήνυμα και το Αιολάκι ακόμα περιμένει κάποια καλή τύχη....

AEOLOS EXPRESS II.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα που ολα εγιναν ή θα γινουν ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ πιστευω να δουμε εξελιξεις

----------


## petrosmaragoudakis

Καλησπέρα,

Να ρωτήσω κάτι γνωρίζει κανείς πόσο κόστισαν τα Αίολος; (η αγορά τους η αρχική)του κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά;

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ στις 13-09-2009 έχοντας φύγει από Αθηνιό με φόντο την Καμένη. 

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ 01 13-09-2009.jpg

----------


## superfast vi

Φαίνεται πως η τύχη χαμογέλασε στον ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ ΙΙ και σύντομα θα το δούμε να πλέει ξανά στα ελληνικά νερά. Πολλοί το είχαν ξεγραμμένο, αφού η πολύχρονη παραμονή του στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας έδειχνε πως δεν έχει καμία τύχη να ξαναταξιδέψει. Παρ'όλα αυτά μία υπογραφή απομένει για να το δούμε να ξαναζωντανεύει με νέα χρώματα. Εν αναμονή.....Γνωριζει κανεις κατι??

----------


## SteliosK

Ναι, μια υπογραφή και μερικά χιλιάρικα για να ξαναγίνει καράβι..Ποιος θα τα δώσει η Nel; Δεν νομίζω..εδώ δεν έχει να πληρώσει τους ναυτικούς..

----------


## flash13

Stelios k αμα διαβασεις καλυτερα το ποστ θα δεις πως δεν αναφέρεται στην NEL.λεει για νεα χρωματα.οποτε δεν μιλαμε για NEL.

----------


## SteliosK

Όπως και να έχει μετά από τόσο καιρό ακινησίας χρειάζονται πολλά λεφτά/επιθεωρήσεις κλπ..
Και εγώ θα ήθελα να το ξαναδώ εν πλω.
Ο χρονος θα δείξει..
sk_3146.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές κάποια στιγμή άνοιξε και το AIS του. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε μετά από σχεδόν 4 χρόνια ακινησία!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΙΙ στο λιμανι του Πειραια το καλοκαιρι του 2001

_2001 Aeolos Express II Piraeus   _a.jpg

----------


## nikos.man

Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορα site η είδηση ότι κατασχέθηκε από τον ΟΛΠ για οφειλές της εταιρείας του.Έχει κανείς ακούσει κάτι;
Αν ισχύει κρίμα γιατί είχε ακουστεί,αλλά είχαμε πει και εδώ,ότι ετοιμαζόταν να ξεκινήσει ημερήσιες εκδρομές μεταξύ Κρήτης-Σαντορίνης, για λογαριασμό του κ.Παναγιωτόπουλου.

----------


## despo

Ετσι που έχει η κατάσταση, ειναι σαν να ειναι όλα τα πλοία κατασχεμένα, αφου δεν κινείται σχεδόν τίποτα. Ουτε επισκευές φαίνεται να γίνονται, ένα και μόνο πλοίο κυκλοφορεί - μόνο κατάθλιψη φέρνουν όλα αυτά...

----------


## flash13

> Κυκλοφορεί σε διάφορα site η είδηση ότι κατασχέθηκε από τον ΟΛΠ για οφειλές της εταιρείας του.Έχει κανείς ακούσει κάτι;
> Αν ισχύει κρίμα γιατί είχε ακουστεί,αλλά είχαμε πει και εδώ,ότι ετοιμαζόταν να ξεκινήσει ημερήσιες εκδρομές μεταξύ Κρήτης-Σαντορίνης, για λογαριασμό του κ.Παναγιωτόπουλου.


 φιλε μου που το διαβασες αυτό περι κατασχεσης? εχεις καποιο link γιατι ενδιαφερει?

----------


## noulos

> φιλε μου που το διαβασες αυτό περι κατασχεσης? εχεις καποιο link γιατι ενδιαφερει?


Εδώ το γράφει: http://www.emprosnet.gr/article/7224...os-kenteris-ii

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το Αιολος Κεντερης ΙΙ σε εναν αποπλου απο το λιμανι της Συρου τον Φεβρουαριο του 2011

_2-2011 .jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To *Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ* μετά από 8 σχεδόν χρόνια παροπλισμού παραμένει στο* ναυπηγείο Κόρου* στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. ¶ραγε υπάρχει περίπτωση να το ξαναδούμε να δουλεύει ή θα πάει για scrap στην Aliaga??

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-ΙΙ-01-23-06-2019.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ* προχθές *μετακινήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου* και πλέον βρίσκεται δίπλα στο *Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ*. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει με αυτά τα δύο?? Εδώ φωτογραφημένα εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα.

ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-28-09-2019.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το *Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ* προχθές *μετακινήθηκε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου* και πλέον βρίσκεται δίπλα στο *Αίολος Κεντέρης ΙΙ*. Για να δούμε τι θα γίνει με αυτά τα δύο?? Εδώ φωτογραφημένα εχθές από την Κυνόσουρα.
> 
> ΑΙΟΛΟΣ-ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ-Ι-28-09-2019.jpg


Από το εκκλησάκι δεν είναι;;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Από το εκκλησάκι δεν είναι;;


Ναι Βίκτωρ

----------


## gioros

Δεμένα παροπλισμένα κατασχεθέντα Πλοία που μπορούν Η μπορούσαν να δώσουν λύσεις ειναι πεταμένα τόσο καιρό .Αμαν γραφιοκρατεια ......... Κεφαλεα πετάμενα και αναξιοποίητα  ας δούμε τη σινεχια ....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι Βίκτωρ


Το λέω γιατί  το σημείο είναι μέσα στον κόλπο των Αμπελακίων.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το εκκλησάκι στην Κυνόσουρα ανήκει.

----------

